# Off Topic Thread



## bknarw

The purpose here is to stay off topic (and have fun w/it)!!!


I like cheese.


----------



## bknarw

> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *I think I'm always off topic.  I mean what is really meant by being on topic?  Especially in this thread where there is no topic.  Do we pick something we're interested in?  What if nobody else is interested and won't respond.  What if we offend somebody with the off-topic topic we choose to write about?  There are so may decisions in posting on this board.  Why do we even post on this board.  Do we post to read our own posts and not care that people read what we post.  How do we even know if people read what we post unless the respond directly to our post.  We could think about this all day and not get any work done.  Work?  Why does it seem that most of us post while at work?  Do we risk getting in trouble because we just can't help ourselves?  I just don't know what to post about.  I'm very confused and I have a lot of work to do. *



This is true, but I still think potato sticks are better than chips!


----------



## sleuth

If it weren't for my horse...
I wouldn't have spent that year in college.


----------



## bknarw

*Re: Geez Catt ...*



> _Originally posted by BchBns _
> *you already broke the rules ... the goal was to stay off topic, and by saying you stay off-topic, you stayed on topic ...
> 
> so, who plans to take their kid trick-or-treating? I'm having reservations, myself, in light of current events. I'm leaning toward hiding the candy for my daughter around the house and playing "hot & cold" with her, meanwhile, she can hand it out to the kids who come to the door ... now that I think about it, I don't know if I even want to open the door  ####### sniper  *




I try to go to church as much as I can, but I don't make it as often as I'd like!


----------



## cattitude

what are you talking about?


----------



## bknarw

> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *what are you talking about? *




Yes!  Definitely yes!!!


----------



## tipsy mcgee

I think Bill Murray is the greatest actor ever. 


I think brunette women are the hottest.  I mean, with blondes you have the dumb thing and with red heads you have that fair skin.  Not that anyone can't have fair skin, but red heads, come on, it comes w/ the territory.  But then they say blondes have more fun, so maybe blondes are hottest.  Then again, my favorite girlfriend ever was a red head, so now where am I?  I guess all good looking women are hot.


----------



## FIREMAN

Has anybody seen my baseball?


----------



## pixiegirl

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN _
> *Has anybody seen my baseball? *



I have!


----------



## FIREMAN

> _Originally posted by pixiegirl _
> *
> 
> I have!  *



Did I leave it over your house the other night? Must of got kicked under neith the bed.


----------



## bknarw

> _Originally posted by tipsy mcgee _
> *I think Bill Murray is the greatest actor ever.
> 
> 
> I think brunette women are the hottest.  I mean, with blondes you have the dumb thing and with red heads you have that fair skin.  Not that anyone can't have fair skin, but red heads, come on, it comes w/ the territory.  But then they say blondes have more fun, so maybe blondes are hottest.  Then again, my favorite girlfriend ever was a red head, so now where am I?  I guess all good looking women are hot. *




Yeah, but what about the Fourth Amendment?


----------



## pixiegirl

Actually I hid it under there so yo'd have to come back for it!


----------



## watercolor

I smell smoke...is someone frying thie brain cells.....


----------



## bknarw

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *I smell smoke...is someone frying thie brain cells..... *




I don't know.  There are good reasons to go to the theatre, and other, separate benefits to waiting for the DVD.


----------



## cattitude

*I love these ducks*


----------



## FIREMAN

> _Originally posted by pixiegirl _
> *Actually I hid it under there so yo'd have to come back for it! *



Sweet!!!!!!! Going for round two....


----------



## watercolor

Carbon copies are annoying...they mess up to easy!!   and btw....I have the cutest neices in the world


----------



## bknarw

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *Carbon copies are annoying...they mess up to easy!!   and btw....I have the cutest neices in the world *




You don't really HAVE to get the insurance for a rental car.  Sometimes your credit card covers that.


----------



## pixiegirl

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN _
> *
> 
> Sweet!!!!!!! Going for round two.... *



Ok see you tonight!


----------



## FIREMAN

Why doesn't Pixie ever change her blue sheet?


----------



## pixiegirl

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN _
> *Why doesn't Pixie ever change her blue sheet? *



Cause I like laying in the wet spot.


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by bknarw _
> *
> 
> 
> You don't really HAVE to get the insurance for a rental car.  Sometimes your credit card covers that. *



well yea, I understand that, but the darn fruit flies are driving me nuts....and the mortition that just walked in the door wants us to build a house for him, to run a business out of. (not kidding...this just happened)


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN _
> *Why doesn't Pixie ever change her blue sheet? *



Because the moon only rises at night.....


----------



## pixiegirl

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *
> 
> Because the moon only rises at night..... *



Thank you, the soda looks good on my monitor.


----------



## bknarw

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *
> 
> Because the moon only rises at night..... *




Not true at all!
Sometimes you can use peanut butter to get gum out of your hair!!!


----------



## blueeyes76

Peanut butter will also take Silly Putty (sp?) out of your hair!


----------



## pixiegirl

For real, I've got gum on my floor mat in my car.  How do I get it up?  (Bk, zip it!)  I mean the get the gum off the mat.


----------



## Kyle

But what gets hair out of Peanut Butter???


----------



## FIREMAN

> _Originally posted by pixiegirl _
> *For real, I've got gum on my floor mat in my car.  How do I get it up?  (Bk, zip it!)  I mean the get the gum off the mat. *



buy new floor mats.


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by pixiegirl _
> *For real, I've got gum on my floor mat in my car.  How do I get it up?  (Bk, zip it!)  I mean the get the gum off the mat. *


 Ice


----------



## bknarw

> _Originally posted by pixiegirl _
> *For real, I've got gum on my floor mat in my car.  How do I get it up?  (Bk, zip it!)  I mean the get the gum off the mat. *



What part of "OFF TOPIC" don't you understand?


Anyhow...my suggestion would be to call your accountant. Mine was a lot of help last January!


----------



## pixiegirl

> _Originally posted by bknarw _
> *
> 
> What part of "OFF TOPIC" don't you understand?
> 
> 
> Anyhow...my suggestion would be to call your accountant. Mine was a lot of help last January! *



You are such a butthead!


----------



## FIREMAN

Why does bk ask all the women "What are you wearing"


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by pixiegirl _
> *
> 
> Thank you, the soda looks good on my monitor.   *



Really?   I always thought that mint green was a better color..


----------



## pixiegirl

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> * Ice *



Thanks I'll try it.


----------



## blueeyes76

If it's not a big huge wad of gum, try using fingernail clippers.  

Some jackass dropped a cig on my floor one night, that's how I fixed it, you can't even tell it's there!


----------



## otter

"Feelings" / Morris Albert


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN _
> *Why does bk ask all the women "What are you wearing" *



Because Lilbooboo is screaming insistantly from the shed..telling him to do it.


----------



## bknarw

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN _
> *Why does bk ask all the women "What are you wearing" *



Because sometimes I'm just in the mood for Ramen noodles.


----------



## FIREMAN

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *
> 
> Because Lilbooboo is screaming insistantly from the shed..telling him to do it. *


----------



## pixiegirl

Water, You are jst full of P and V today aren't ya?  Keep it up, it's entertaining!


----------



## lilbooboo

*THAT'S NOT VERY NICE!!!*



> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *
> 
> Because Lilbooboo is screaming insistantly from the shed..telling him to do it. *




I think schizophrenia needs to be taken seriously.


----------



## FIREMAN

I hear that snip hunting can be fun and rewarding.


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by pixiegirl _
> *Water, You are jst full of P and V today aren't ya?  Keep it up, it's entertaining! *



sure am...but since Donald Trump is on my side, I am all good.


----------



## watercolor

*Re: THAT'S NOT VERY NICE!!!*



> _Originally posted by lilbooboo _
> *
> 
> 
> I think schizophrenia needs to be taken seriously. *



well I dont, because Uranus is a planet far far away


----------



## tipsy mcgee

Seriously, for the last time, she told me she was 18.  She sure looked it.


----------



## FIREMAN

I did not have sexual relations with that women!


----------



## watercolor

Yes but the problem is...was she wearing a pink colored shirt?


----------



## pixiegirl

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN _
> *I did not have sexual relations with that women! *



Oh so now you're going to deny it!


----------



## FIREMAN

nope it was orange.....


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by pixiegirl _
> *
> 
> Oh so now you're going to deny it!   *



well of course he is denying right now...he does not have a cigar present......


----------



## bknarw

> _Originally posted by otter _
> *"Feelings" / Morris Albert *




Why didn't she?


----------



## FIREMAN

> _Originally posted by pixiegirl _
> *
> 
> Oh so now you're going to deny it!   *




Never!!!!!!!!!!! I'm proud to have had my buttock smacked by the women in the blue sheet.


----------



## FIREMAN

Cigar Pixie?


----------



## pixiegirl

That's what I'm talkin' bout!


----------



## bknarw

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *
> 
> well of course he is denying right now...he does not have a cigar present...... *




I have a cigar "present" for you...baby!


----------



## tipsy mcgee

I don't know about a cigar, but I've got something you can "smoke" on.  Hey, you all started this vulgar stuff.


----------



## pixiegirl

It's been fun guys but I'm going to get my hair done!


----------



## blueeyes76

Ok, Pixie and FIREMAN, take it to the PM's.  Wasn't there a discussion last week about all of this sexual innuendo?  

Kidding, of course


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by bknarw _
> *
> 
> 
> I have a cigar "present" for you...baby!
> *





Im sure you do...but magnifiers are in stock right now....


----------



## otter

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN _
> *Cigar Pixie? *


\


The Cigar Pixies have been miserable this year, but if you pour chocolate syrup on their tails they will melt like slugs..


----------



## FIREMAN

> _Originally posted by tipsy mcgee _
> *I don't know about a cigar, but I've got something you can "smoke" on.  Hey, you all started this vulgar stuff. *




She said "cigar" not a joint. 

joking


----------



## Kain99

Damn.... I think I mssed something  

BK are you cheating on me again?


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by tipsy mcgee _
> *I don't know about a cigar, but I've got something you can "smoke" on.  Hey, you all started this vulgar stuff. *




Really? cause with some cirrcumstances Lorraina Bobbett begs to differ


----------



## FIREMAN

Look this will be my 399th post.


----------



## bknarw

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Damn.... I think I mssed something
> 
> BK are you cheating on me again? *




NO, MA'AM!!!


----------



## FIREMAN

*Re: saves lives ... and he can count!!!*



> _Originally posted by BchBns _
> *I think you got a winner, pixie
> 
> just funnin' ya, fireman  it's all good ...
> 
> next thread: Haiku Heaven *




And I have all my tooths two?


----------



## vraiblonde

I, too, think it's annoying when my lighter gives out on me.  It did this as I was lighting my daughter's birthday cake last Saturday.


----------



## FIREMAN

*Re: Re: Re: saves lives ... and he can count!!!*



> _Originally posted by BchBns _
> *
> 
> lemme guess, you were bagging english w/me in high school, huh  I know I did!  *



Some women find my speech impediment very attractive.


----------



## bknarw

> _Originally posted by vraiblonde _
> *I, too, think it's annoying when my lighter gives out on me.  It did this as I was lighting my daughter's birthday cake last Saturday. *




But what right does that give someone to constantly yak on the cell phone while they're driving?


----------



## Tonio

Have you ...  ever ... really ... noticed your hand before?

(That was my stoner impression. Thank you very much.)


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Which thread is this?


----------



## vraiblonde

> _Originally posted by bknarw _
> *
> But what right does that give someone to constantly yak on the cell phone while they're driving? *


Yeah, my Christmas list is huge too.


----------



## bknarw

> _Originally posted by 2ndAmendment _
> *Which thread is this? *




Yes, it is!


----------



## 2ndAmendment

pixie
how'd the pictures of bk come out?


----------



## giggles04

*Re: Re: Re: Re: saves lives ... and he can count!!!*



> _Originally posted by FIREMAN _
> *
> 
> Some women find my speech impediment very attractive. *



Oh lordy!


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Where does the bullet come out?


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by 2ndAmendment _
> *Where does the bullet come out? *


Shout it out!


----------



## 2ndAmendment

I was in bed this morning a 5:57 AM. Just ask Sharon.


----------



## tipsy mcgee

The best episode of CHIPS ever was the one where Donnie Most played the rock singer who looked like the devil and they were secretly trying to kill him.


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by 2ndAmendment _
> *Just ask Sharon. *


Where ever you are, there you go.


----------



## vraiblonde

Does anyone know all the words to "Tequila"?


----------



## bknarw

> _Originally posted by vraiblonde _
> *Does anyone know all the words to "Tequila"? *




I can't STAND Michener books; they're too long!


----------



## otter

Did ya know that right-handed people's thought processes occur in the right cerebellum and lefty's thought processes happen in the left. So lefties aren't in their right mind most of the time..


----------



## tipsy mcgee

Sometimes, when you're driving down the road and someone cuts you off and you think, "I hope that person crashes and dies," you find yourself in a daydream and almost wreck yourself.   That would be really ironic.


----------



## Larry Gude

Only in America.

This kind of stuff does NOT go on in East Timor.


----------



## bknarw

> _Originally posted by otter _
> *Did ya know that right-handed people's thought processes occur in the right cerebellum and lefty's thought processes happen in the left. So lefties aren't in their right mind most of the time.. *




I know a guy who was burned very badly in the face.  They weren't quite sure how to rebuild his eyelids, but ended up using parts of his foreskin.
He's almost completely recovered now, although he's kinda cockeyed...

TRUE STORY!!!


----------



## otter

Didya hear the one about the East Timorese cross-dresser???


----------



## jazz lady

Do you know the way to San Jose?  I've been away so long
I may go wrong and lose my way.


----------



## bknarw

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Do you know the way to San Jose?  I've been away so long
> I may go wrong and lose my way. *




I don't think Trick or Treaters will be very much in abundance this year.


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by bknarw _
> *
> 
> 
> I don't think Trick or Treaters will be very much in abundance this year. *



I love Mexican food, too.


----------



## otter

Cat fud is good for you..


----------



## bknarw

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *
> 
> I love Mexican food, too. *




Why, did you forget your keys?


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Open the windows; it's starting to rain.


----------



## jazz lady

Yes, I would.  Thank you very much.  I appreciate your concern.


----------



## watercolor

But then the flying eagle wont go away. But then again I contradict myself since I dont know the half about october....except that skin gets dry when vasaline is used.


----------



## otter

Whats the frequency, Kenneth?


----------



## jazz lady

The rain in Spain falls mainly on the plain.  I wonder if that's true for rain in other parts of the world.


----------



## Sharon




----------



## tipsy mcgee

A dumb argument is over which Doritos are better, Cool Ranch or Nacho.   Clearly, it's Nacho.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

My fish died, so I got a new one.


----------



## vraiblonde

Who are you?  I really wanna know.


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Oh, you're happy to see me too?  Isn't that special?


----------



## bknarw

I think it was on the elevator...


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by tipsy mcgee _
> *A dumb argument is over which Doritos are better, Cool Ranch or Nacho.   Clearly, it's Nacho. *



Macho, macho man - I want to be a macho man...

Wasn't that the GREATEST song EVER???


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *
> 
> Isn't that special? *


----------



## vraiblonde

"Nacho" man is much better.  Cool Ranch Man is overplayed.


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



I'm just wild about HARRY!!!!


And he's just wild about MMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## vraiblonde

And the moral of the story is "Hare today, goon tomorrow."


----------



## 2ndAmendment

<img src="http://www.sensesofcinema.com/images/dirty2.jpg" border="0" alt="">

I told her not to post my picture.


----------



## jazz lady

*Can you dig it?*



> _Originally posted by bknarw _
> *I think it was on the elevator... *



Shaft was such a cool movie.  Samuel L. Jackson was perfect in the part.


----------



## bknarw

Did someone say "Niagra Falls"???


----------



## vraiblonde

They say this cat Shaft is a baaaaad mother.


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by 2ndAmendment _
> *I told her not to post my picture. *


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Niagra Falls! Slowly I turned, step by step, ...


----------



## jazz lady

Word for the day:

jackleg | JAK-leg | adjective 
1 a : lacking skill or training : amateur b : characterized by unscrupulousness, dishonesty, or lack of professional standards 
2 : makeshift 

Learn something new every day!


----------



## vraiblonde

And why DID the chicken cross the road, anyway?


----------



## bknarw

> _Originally posted by vraiblonde _
> *They say this cat Shaft is a baaaaad mother. *




SHUT YOUR MOUTH!!!


----------



## jazz lady

*Shut Your Mouth...*



> _Originally posted by vraiblonde _
> *They say this cat Shaft is a baaaaad mother. *



...when you chew your food!


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by vraiblonde _
> *They say this cat Shaft is a baaaaad mother. *


----------



## 2ndAmendment

That me on the far right in the back.


----------



## tipsy mcgee

Sometimes, when I'm sitting on a park bench and all these women walk by and seemingly avoid me, I stop and think why none of them seem interested.  Actually, most of them totally avoid me.  Then when I stop thinking about it, I go back to clipping my toenails and seeing if the pigeons will think it's bread.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Was there another side to the chicken story>


----------



## jazz lady

How many chucks could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## vraiblonde

> _Originally posted by BchBns _
> *Haiku*


Gesundheit


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by 2ndAmendment _
> *Was there another side to the chicken story> *


 A pair of chickens walk up to the circulation desk at a public library and say, 'Buk Buk BUK.' The librarian decides that the chickens desire three books, and gives it to them...and the chickens leave shortly thereafter.

Around midday, the two chickens return to the circulation desk quite vexed and say,' Buk Buk BuKKOOK!' The librarian decides that the chickens desire another three books and gives it to them. The chickens leave as before.

The two chickens return to the library in the early afternoon, approach the librarian, looking very annoyed and say, 'Buk Buk Buk Buk Bukkooook!' The librarian is now a little suspicious of these chickens. She gives them what they request, and decides to follow them.

She followed them out of the library, out of the town, and to a park. At this point, she hid behind a tree, not wanting to be seen. She saw the two chickens throwing the books at a frog in a pond, to which the frog was saying, "Rrredit Rrredit Rrredit..."


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by vraiblonde _
> *
> Gesundheit *



It's Greek to me!


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *How many chucks could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood? *


He would chuck as much wood as a woodchuck could chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood.


----------



## vraiblonde

If Betty Botter bought a bit of better butter, where's the bit of better butter Betty Botter bought?


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *
> He would chuck as much wood as a woodchuck could chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood. *



Didn't you just LOVE Chuck Barris on the Gong Show?  He was soooo cute and funny.  Too bad he's not dead.


----------



## bknarw

*These children deserve a spanking.*

Dontcha think?


----------



## vraiblonde

> _Originally posted by bknarw _
> *These children deserve a spanking. Dontcha think? *


Is New Coke still considered "new"?  I mean, it's been how many years now?


----------



## bknarw

> _Originally posted by vraiblonde _
> *
> Is New Coke still considered "new"?  I mean, it's been how many years now? *




How DO you put the pictures actually INSIDE the post?


----------



## Finger Cuffs

Moved here from CA, been here for about a month.  I'm just getting settled in my new digs and wanted to say hello.


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by bknarw _
> *
> 
> 
> How DO you put the pictures actually INSIDE the post? *








Open the door and let them in.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *
> He would chuck as much wood as a woodchuck could chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood. *



But the question was "How many chucks would a woodchuck chuck..."


----------



## bknarw

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open the door and let them in. *




TELL ME!!!


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by bknarw _
> *
> 
> 
> TELL ME!!!
> *


----------



## giggles04

> _Originally posted by Finger Cuffs _
> *Moved here from CA, been here for about a month.  I'm just getting settled in my new digs and wanted to say hello. *



Thought I'd say hi  You posted in the middle of a crazy thread!


----------



## Finger Cuffs

> _Originally posted by giggles04 _
> *
> 
> Thought I'd say hi  You posted in the middle of a crazy thread! *



just being off topic.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Finger Cuffs,

Welcome.

Hi messages are best in Meet and Greet, but it's OK.


----------



## giggles04

Its All good by Toby Keith is my favorite song these days


----------



## bknarw

> _Originally posted by Finger Cuffs _
> *
> 
> just being off topic.  *




I know you!!!


----------



## Finger Cuffs

> _Originally posted by 2ndAmendment _
> *Finger Cuffs,
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Hi messages are best in Meet and Greet, but it's OK. *



I thught about that, but this looked likemore fun.


----------



## bknarw

> _Originally posted by Finger Cuffs _
> *
> 
> I thught about that, but this looked likemore fun. *




I know you!!!


----------



## Sharon

*Hi Finger Cuffs*


----------



## Finger Cuffs

> _Originally posted by bknarw _
> *
> 
> 
> I know you!!! *



How do you knowme?


----------



## bknarw

> _Originally posted by Finger Cuffs _
> *
> 
> How do you knowme? *




Just being off-topic...


----------



## Finger Cuffs

> _Originally posted by bknarw _
> *
> 
> 
> Just being off-topic...
> *



you had me going there for a minute.  I thought you were serious.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

BK is serious. Seriously .deranged.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Again, I ask, "How did teh pictures come out?"


----------



## bknarw

> _Originally posted by 2ndAmendment _
> *Again, I ask, "How did teh pictures come out?" *




What pictures?  I didn't get that the first time...

Oh, and thank you.  I truly AM deranged.


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by bknarw _
> *
> 
> 
> What pictures?  I didn't get that the first time...
> 
> Oh, and thank you.  I truly AM deranged.
> *



Home, home on de-range!!!
Where the deer and the antelope PLAY!!!
Where seldom is heard
A discouraging word
And the sky is not cloudy all DDDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYY!!!!


----------



## 2ndAmendment

The pictures you took for pixiegirl at the party.


----------



## bknarw

> _Originally posted by 2ndAmendment _
> *The pictures you took for pixiegirl at the party. *




Oh!  That's right!  
I don't think she's developed them yet because she'd be mad at me otherwise...
Actually, she's threatened to post them if they DO come out!  Now I'M a little nervous...

Oh, and Jazz...that song isn't funny.  I hit a deer with my car Friday night.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

> _Originally posted by bknarw _
> *
> I hit a deer with my car Friday night. *



As we said in the sixties, bummer.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Wow, I just got to be "One of the Gang". Kool!


----------



## bknarw

> _Originally posted by 2ndAmendment _
> *Wow, I just got to be "One of the Gang". Kool! *




Considering your quote you should be "Kool and the gang"!

I hit the deer with the right front fender.  Then, as a final farewell, as his head was exploding, he whipped around and pooped on my fender.


Regardless of what anyone says, I still think this guy is MILES ahead of the police and won't be caught for a while unless he/they REALLY messes up!


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Wrong thread, but you are right. The LEAs haven't a clue.


----------



## tater

Yup, or he'll just get too ballsy and just start feeling un-catchable and start just walking down the street sprayin


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Got to go. Off to karate.


----------



## jazz lady

*Oh deer!*



> _Originally posted by bknarw _
> *
> Oh, and Jazz...that song isn't funny.  I hit a deer with my car Friday night. *



Sorry about your car.   I'm sure Sharon has some duct tape that will fix it right up.    And I've got a dynamite recipe for "Bambi" chili.


----------



## bknarw

*Re: Oh deer!*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *
> 
> Sorry about your car.   I'm sure Sharon has some duct tape that will fix it right up.    And I've got a dynamite recipe for "Bambi" chili.   *




I wish I'd have kept it, but my car was full and I drive a compact Toyota!
Smeared that thing, though...
I only losta turn signal, and a pretty front fender is no longer!


----------



## Finger Cuffs

From the way the board islooking, I would say evryone here has a night life but me.  What's everyone doing?  Is there a happy hour somewhere that I'mmissing?


----------



## Sharon

*Re: Oh deer!*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *
> 
> I'm sure Sharon has some duct tape that will fix it right up.  *


Here ya go BK----->


----------



## jazz lady

*Whoo-hoo!*

I gots to get me ones of dem fancy-schmancy rides.   It so purty! ...sounds of banjos in the background...

Think they'll take my convertible in trade???


----------



## bknarw

*Re: Re: Oh deer!*



> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Here ya go BK----->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




GET OUT THE DUCT TAPE BABY...I'M A COMIN' OVER!!!

YEEE HAAAAA!!!!


----------



## Finger Cuffs

*Re: holy hell in a handbasket!*



> _Originally posted by BchBns _
> *I can't believe this mess went on this long
> 
> Welcome aboard finger cuffs  ... interesting name; we're all waiting for the story on that one  *



it's a nickname my friends gave me after a date I told them about.


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: holy hell in a handbasket!*



> _Originally posted by Finger Cuffs _
> *
> 
> it's a nickname my friends gave me after a date I told them about. *



You can tell us ALL about your date.  We won't tell anyone else...


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by jaybeeztoo _
> *Sharon, I've said it before, but you come up with the best links!!!  I love the duct taped car.   *



I told Sharon this via a PM a few months back, but we were at Arundel Mills, walking back to our car after shopping.  In one of the parking spots, we saw a car COMPLETELY covered in duct tape:  every square inch of it except for the windows, wheels, and tags.

We must have spent 5 minutes staring at it in wonder and horror.  I wouldn't have believed it unless I saw it with my own two eyes.  I so WISHED I had a camera.


----------



## fuzzyng

*Re: Re: Oh deer!*



> _Originally posted by Sharon _



So someone HAS been stalking me!    who is it now?  The new guy?  or...  BK...  or is it that fat sumo dude with the watch that tells time backwards?  He has a bag of cat turds he sells down from the Amish produce stand...


----------



## fuzzyng

*Re: Re: Re: holy hell in a handbasket!*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *
> 
> You can tell us ALL about your date.  We won't tell anyone else...   *



but i enjoy a good jelly rub down...


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *
> 
> 
> My husband and I must have spent 5 minutes staring at it in wonder and horror.  I wouldn't have believed it unless I saw it with my own two eyes. *


Did it look like these?


----------



## jazz lady

No, those are NICE looking.  It was more like this, but a LOT worse looking:

http://www.pbase.com/image/1697225


----------



## fuzzyng

BROKEN LINK!!!!   BROKEN LINK!!!



so, are we supposed to guess what it is...?

hrm...

it's...  umm...  the...  FatMobile!!  150'000 pounds of PURE whale fat!!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by fuzzyng _
> *BROKEN LINK!!!!   BROKEN LINK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> so, are we supposed to guess what it is...?
> 
> hrm...
> 
> it's...  umm...  the...  FatMobile!!  150'000 pounds of PURE whale fat!! *



Sorry - I thought it worked and didn't check it.    I just edited it to put in the address instead - should work now.


----------



## Oz

> _Originally posted by bknarw _
> *The purpose here is to stay off topic (and have fun w/it)!!!
> 
> 
> I like cheese. *



Goodness - do you guys just rack up the thousands of posts by posting nothing of any value?


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Off Topic Thread*



> _Originally posted by Nodnarb _
> *
> 
> Goodness - do you guys just rack up the thousands of posts by posting nothing of any value? *



Yep.    We're like Seinfeld - but in this case, a thread about nothing.


----------



## Oz

7 more to go, to reach 200... Oops, I think my topic is on-topic, and should be off-topic.


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Nodnarb _
> *7 more to go, to reach 200... Oops, I think my topic is on-topic, and should be off-topic. *



  Then you can change text beneath your name.  Keep posting. 

So who do you think is going to win the World Series?


----------



## Christy

When baking, should I use butter, margarine, or butter flavored Crisco?  Or should I substitute with Kentucky Jelly for less calories?


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Christy _
> *When baking, should I use butter, margarine, or butter flavored Crisco?  Or should I substitute with Kentucky Jelly for less calories? *



Do you think Florence Henderson has had a facelift or two?  We definitely know she wears dentures after plugging Poligrip.


----------



## fuzzyng

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Do you think Florence Henderson has had a facelift or two?  We definitely know she wears dentures after plugging Poligrip. *



But of course Joey Butafuco had his right knee replaced after his incident with a press agent


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by fuzzyng _
> *
> 
> But of course Joey Butafuco had his right knee replaced after his incident with a press agent *



Don't give up hope.  As the saying goes, "there's a seat to fit every butt"...


----------



## Christy

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *
> 
> Do you think Florence Henderson has had a facelift or two?  We definitely know she wears dentures after plugging Poligrip. *



Nah, it was Greg Brady and all that KentuckY jelly that has kept her face from saggin, unfortunately, that stuff is really hard on the old choppers!  

And on that same topic, does anyone know how to keep a cat from crapping in your houseplants?


----------



## fuzzyng

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *
> 
> Don't give up hope.  As the saying goes, "there's a seat to fit every butt"...   *



( side note: you saying my arse is big???   )

the bird flew through here, only nanoseconds ago, too!


----------



## fuzzyng

> _Originally posted by Christy _
> *does anyone know how to keep a cat from crapping in your houseplants?  *



water guns work nice   i've also heard of extreme cases where they had to move onto barbwire and stun guns...     Serriously, though...  what type of plant is it?  that may be the cae, in it self...


----------



## vraiblonde

> _Originally posted by Christy _
> *And on that same topic, does anyone know how to keep a cat from crapping in your houseplants?  *


Yeah - get rid of the houseplants.

And while we're on the subject, would anyone really care if there had never been a Beethovan?  The composer, not the dog.  I mean, would we all sit around going, "Gosh!  I sure wish there was another person who made up songs with no words!"


----------



## Oz

> _Originally posted by vraiblonde _
> *
> Yeah - get rid of the houseplants.
> 
> And while we're on the subject, would anyone really care if there had never been a Beethovan?  The composer, not the dog.  I mean, would we all sit around going, "Gosh!  I sure wish there was another person who made up songs with no words!" *



Wanted to ask - who's Becky?


----------



## Oz

> _Originally posted by Christy _
> *When baking, should I use butter, margarine, or butter flavored Crisco?  Or should I substitute with Kentucky Jelly for less calories? *



Don't use applesauce - just keep using the good stuff...


----------



## Oz

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *
> 
> Then you can change text beneath your name.  Keep posting.
> 
> *



I'm getting there... Closer...


----------



## Kain99

I don't know about Beethovan but the world would certainly suck without chocolate!


----------



## Oz

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *
> 
> Then you can change text beneath your name.  Keep posting.
> *



I can?!? COOL! Now I have to think of a cool tagline... Such pressure...


----------



## Oz

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *
> So who do you think is going to win the World Series?   *



Barry Bonds...Homer in Game 7, bottom of the 7th and seals the victory...


----------



## Oz

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *
> 
> Then you can change text beneath your name.  Keep posting.
> 
> So who do you think is going to win the World Series?   *



Bingo!!


----------



## Oz

It worked!


----------



## vraiblonde

Becky...you know...:
Oh. My. God. Becky.  Look.  At her butt.

You must have been doing something productive instead of hanging at the Pier where you were supposed to be!

Congrats!  Now you're real!


----------



## Oz

> _Originally posted by BchBns _
> *
> 
> yea ... but I'm willing to bet the title doesn't stay for long ... sumthin' 'bout that 'F-in' thing the board mommy doesn't like  but, then again ... you just never know ... *



SSHhhh.....  

I followed George Carlin, and the Letter works on the radio... I could make it freakin'... Thought that would be worse...


----------



## Oz

> _Originally posted by BchBns _
> *it's all good ... I'd say go ahead and drop the "F-bomb" in it's entirety, but it's not my board
> 
> 
> 
> btw, did anyone ever tell you that you look like Ozzy Osbourne?  *



Oh yeah! That's me...

BTW - There's some dude on here, and he has a close-facial shot and looks like Dan Snyder...


----------



## Delilah903

*Re: Re: saves lives ... and he can count!!!*



> _Originally posted by FIREMAN _
> *
> 
> 
> And I have all my tooths two? *



If the toothbrush had been invented anywhere but West Virginia (or insert any place you want before I get yelled at) it would have been called the teethbrush!!!


----------



## justhangn

"Women should be obscene and not heard."
     ---Groucho Marx


----------



## Frank

> _Originally posted by Christy _
> *
> 
> 
> And on that same topic, does anyone know how to keep a cat from crapping in your houseplants?  *



Almost always, cats find alternative places to go when their litterbox gets too gross for them to use. The only other reason is stress - they are bothered by something, like another animal that attacks them, like a dog or another cat.

Normally, the answer is to put vinegar on places you don't want them near, but that will harm the plants. I'm sure the pet store will have sprays that the cat will dislike, to make the plant smell bad. But usually, it's one of the first couple reasons. I have a cat who always uses the bathtub, but that is because she hates my other cat, and refuses to go where he goes, preferring to use the outdoors.


----------



## justhangn

> And on that same topic, does anyone know how to keep a cat from crapping in your houseplants?



Lock and load.


----------



## FIREMAN

Fire Marshall Bill says.........

REPLACE your batteries in your smoke alarms this Saturday.... It may just save your live!

Let me tell you Something...

You see a house fire, I see a huge insurance claim......

(bad Fire Marshall Bill impression)


----------



## Kain99

I don't understand the obsession with "Nice butts!" 

Doesn't anybody ever think about the functions of this particular part of the body? 

Just wondering


----------



## tipsy mcgee

See, the problem with Scotland is, it's filled with Scots.  I love that line in Braveheart.


----------



## otter

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *I don't understand the obsession with "Nice butts!" *



Its sounds cooler than saying nice breastuses


----------



## FIREMAN

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *I don't understand the obsession with "Nice butts!"
> 
> Doesn't anybody ever think about the functions of this particular part of the body?
> 
> Just wondering *



Yesterday afternoon a co-worker (female) claimed that I had a nice butt.


----------



## sleuth

*that's dynamite, baby.*

A good way to threaten somebody is to light a stick of dynamite. Then you call the guy and hold the burning fuse up to the phone. "Hear that?" you say. "That's dynamite, baby."


----------



## sleuth

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *I don't understand the obsession with "Nice butts!"
> 
> Doesn't anybody ever think about the functions of this particular part of the body?
> 
> Just wondering *



Not to stay on topic...
But I once took a "psychology of women" class that said that from a survival standpoint (maybe instinctual standpoint... is instinctual a word? i can't think of the right word), women like guys with nice butts because it indicates good strength in that area... for better... ya know... which would indicate good genetics for a man to be a potential father...

the reverse of that is that men like women with nice butts... because in a woman... a nice butt is rounded... and would indicate that she has a good childbearing body... so it would carry on his genes...

also... when putting women in a lineup... and only showing their torsos... men across all ages, races, geographic regions, and cultures generally rate a woman with a waist-to-hip ratio of 0.7 as most attractive.

weird... but true? i dunno.


----------



## SxyPrincess

I spilt my coffee this morning.


----------



## Kain99

Thanks for the Butt facts!  I feel much better knowing theres a method to the madness 

While we are on the subject does anyone else crave vinegar? I need a salad.


----------



## sleuth

If I lived back in the wild west days, instead of carrying a six-gun in my holster, I'd carry a soldering iron. That way, if some smart-aleck cowboy said something like "Hey, look. He's carrying a soldering iron!" and started laughing, and everybody else started laughing, I could just say, "That's right, it's a soldering iron. The soldering iron of justice!" Then everybody would get real quiet and ashamed, because they had made fun of the soldering iron of justice, and I could probably hit them up for a free drink.


----------



## jazz lady

I love Dilbert.


----------



## Kain99

*Justice?*

I'm really regretting not getting my PHD - I'd love to crawl inside some of your heads and get the "real" scoop! 

Who needs a PHD?  Dr. Kain is Now Open for business!


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Justice?*

He's a hottie - that's for sure.  How about Jeter?  Mmmm....  too bad he's a Yankee.


----------



## SxyPrincess

I wonder if I turned my iron off this morning?


----------



## sleuth

I don't think I'm alone when I say I'd like to see more and more planets fall under the ruthless domination of our solar system.


----------



## Kain99

Speaking of being alone... Do you ever feel like someones watching you?


----------



## jazz lady

Whatever happened to Eric Carmen?  Remember the song "All By Myself"?  That was him.  He did some songs for the "Dirty Dancing" soundtrack and *poof* - he disappeared into obscurity again.


----------



## SxyPrincess

The answer would be 3!


----------



## pixiegirl

DAMN!  Go home from work and look what happens by the next morning!  

2nd, Luckily for Bk the pictures did not come out!


----------



## jazz lady

The winning recipe for the cook-off at the Oyster Festival was "Champagne Roasted Oysters with Lemon Butter and Crushed Pistachios."  Mmmm...  too bad I HATE oysters.


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by pixiegirl _
> *
> 2nd, Luckily for Bk the pictures did not come out!   *


Lucky for you too!


----------



## pixiegirl

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Lucky for you too!   *



Not lucky I was gonna get paid with those!


----------



## Sharon

Just bring him some more tequila and reshoot.


----------



## Kain99

I have meetings in Waldorf this afternoon. Maybe I'll inherit millions and be chilling on a beach this time next year.


----------



## tipsy mcgee

Sleuth, if you're going to copy Jack Handey statements, at least give him credit and not act as if they were yours.


----------



## Kain99

*APB*

I'm posting an APB:  Cariblue is missing


----------



## sleuth

> _Originally posted by tipsy mcgee _
> *Sleuth, if you're going to copy Jack Handey statements, at least give him credit and not act as if they were yours. *



ah... my apologies...
was not aware there was a forum etiquette for such matters...

maybe next time i'll launch an inquiry...
wait... didn't a cop say that once... on tv or something?

damn.. anything i say has been said before...


----------



## Kain99

Life is just a box of chocolates!

by Forrest Gump


----------



## SxyPrincess

If a woodchuck could chuck wood - how much wood, could a woodchuck, chuck, if a woodchuch could chuck wood?


----------



## jazz lady

*COPYCAT!!!*



> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *If a woodchuck could chuck wood - how much wood, could a woodchuck, chuck, if a woodchuch could chuck wood? *



I posted the way back in the thread.  At least get it right, will ya?  

"How much wood could a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck could chuck wood?"


----------



## SxyPrincess

Oh hush, Jazz.  We're trying to stay "off topic."


----------



## Kain99

Them's fightin words ya'll


----------



## jazz lady

But wouldn't YOU posting the same thing as me be bringing it back ON topic (my topic, thankyouverymuch)???



There was a very bright full moon last night, too.


----------



## SxyPrincess




----------



## sleuth

*Re: COPYCAT!!!*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *
> 
> I posted the way back in the thread.  At least get it right, will ya?
> 
> "How much wood could a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck could chuck wood?"
> 
> *



A woodchuck would chuck a lot of wood, if a woodchuck could chuck wood.

~Do I need to quote that too? I think that was my 3rd grade teacher, Mrs. Cave.


----------



## FIREMAN

I'm having an affair with the copier lady. She's right here, do you want to talk to her?


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



  all better!


----------



## pixiegirl

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN _
> *I'm having an affair with the copier lady. She's right here, do you want to talk to her? *



You're cheating on me???


----------



## Sharon

When a flea jumps, the rate of acceleration is 20 times that of the space shuttle during launch.


----------



## FIREMAN

> _Originally posted by pixiegirl _
> *
> 
> You're cheating on me???     *



joking!>!!> i was bored and wanted to say something.


----------



## pixiegirl

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN _
> *
> 
> joking!>!!> i was bored and wanted to say something. *



Lucky for you, you were only joking.  I was about to put you over my knee, or not put you over my knee!


----------



## Sharon

A pregnant goldfish is called a twit.


----------



## FIREMAN

A whale's penis is called a DORK.


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN _
> *A whale's penis is called a DORK. *



So dorkhead = d*ckhead?


----------



## pixiegirl

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN _
> *A whale's penis is called a DORK. *



For real???

You have so given me new ammo!


----------



## otter

> _Originally posted by pixiegirl _
> *You have so given me new ammo! *



Wheres the pumpkin cannon?


----------



## FIREMAN

> _Originally posted by pixiegirl _
> *
> 
> For real???
> 
> You have so given me new ammo! *



Yes MA'MA'


----------



## Rose

> _Originally posted by otter _
> *
> 
> Wheres the pumpkin cannon? *


Punkin Chunkin


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by otter _
> *
> 
> Wheres the pumpkin cannon? *



Champion for 2001 in punkin chunkin!

http://www.worldchampionshippunkinchunkin.com/machines/pages/bhday2_jpg.htm


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by otter _
> *
> 
> Wheres the pumpkin cannon? *


http://www.worldchampionshippunkinchunkin.com/index.htm


----------



## 2ndAmendment

*re: dork*

not limited to whales.

Accoring to Merriam - Webster:

One entry found for dork.
Main Entry: dork
Pronunciation: 'dork
Function: noun
Etymology: perhaps alteration of dick
Date: 1967
slang : NERD; also : JERK 4


----------



## jazz lady

*FINALLY!*



> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *http://www.worldchampionshippunkinchunkin.com/index.htm *



I beat Sharon at posting something!  Yay!


----------



## Sharon

*Re: FINALLY!*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *
> 
> I beat Sharon at posting something!  Yay!   *


----------



## cattitude

Isn't this thread wasting space?


----------



## pixiegirl

I'm wasting space!  And company time and money!


----------



## cattitude

I don't like okra.


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: FINALLY!*



> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Is that a dork in your lower paw or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## Tonio

> _Originally posted by sleuth14 _
> *
> 
> Not to stay on topic...
> But I once took a "psychology of women" class that said that from a survival standpoint (maybe instinctual standpoint... is instinctual a word? i can't think of the right word), women like guys with nice butts because it indicates good strength in that area... for better... ya know... which would indicate good genetics for a man to be a potential father...
> 
> the reverse of that is that men like women with nice butts... because in a woman... a nice butt is rounded... and would indicate that she has a good childbearing body... so it would carry on his genes...
> 
> also... when putting women in a lineup... and only showing their torsos... men across all ages, races, geographic regions, and cultures generally rate a woman with a waist-to-hip ratio of 0.7 as most attractive.
> 
> weird... but true? i dunno. *



So how about the mammaries? Why do men like larger ones? It doesn't make evolutionary sense, since size has nothing to do with milk output. (I can't believe I'm even asking about this, but this is science, dammit! )


----------



## otter

I will never recover fully
That Vrai is a closet Barbie collector
It could be joke, yes?


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *Isn't this thread wasting space? *


Now you're sounding like KYLE!  

Speaking of Kyle, I don't think he's posted in this thread yet, probably for that very reason.


----------



## FIREMAN

> _Originally posted by pixiegirl _
> *I'm wasting space!  And company time and money! *



me too... I've desided that I will be doing absolutely nothing at work for the next two weeks.


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN _
> *
> 
> me too... I've desided that I will be doing absolutely nothing at work for the next two weeks. *



Civil service?


----------



## FIREMAN

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *
> 
> Civil service?   *



In two weeks I will be.


----------



## Sharon

*Re: Re: Re: FINALLY!*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *
> 
> Is that a dork in your lower paw or are you just happy to see me?   *


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: FINALLY!*



> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Italian monkey?


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *Now you're sounding like KYLE!
> 
> Speaking of Kyle, I don't think he's posted in this thread yet, probably for that very reason.  *


 Now your just trying to draw me in.... Ain't 'cha?


----------



## cattitude

I don't get it.


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> * Now your just trying to draw me in.... Ain't 'cha?
> 
> *



Worked, didn't it?


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *I don't get it. *



The square root of 7.


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> * Now your just trying to draw me in.... Ain't 'cha?*


Resistance is futile!


----------



## tipsy mcgee

I think palm reading, tarot cards and psychic lines are all gips.  I spent $2,000 on them and none of it came true, except for the part about drinking too much.


----------



## Kyle

I was at a poker game once where we tried playing with Tarot cards...

A guy at the table got a strait flush and his dog died, his daughter came in and announced she was pregnant his ex-wife got a doubling of her alimony payments.


----------



## justhangn

*Re: sounds like ...*



> _Originally posted by BchBns _
> *
> 
> a country music song  *



In that case, play it backwards and get it all back.


----------



## Rose

*Re: Re: sounds like ...*



> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *
> 
> In that case, play it backwards and get it all back.  *


And unleash the devil?


----------



## justhangn

*Re: Re: Re: sounds like ...*



> _Originally posted by Rose _
> *And unleash the devil? *




Ok, don't play back the part about the Ex-wife.


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by tipsy mcgee _
> *I think palm reading, tarot cards and psychic lines are all gips.  I spent $2,000 on them and none of it came true, except for the part about drinking too much. *



Let me guess.  You had a "dark cloud" and the psychic would remove it for a given amount (usually a couple hundred) right?


----------



## Kyle

If you're driving your car at the speed of light and you turn on your headlights... What happens?

_Steven Wright_


----------



## SxyPrincess

Kyle,

That depends.  What type of creamer are you using?


----------



## justhangn

"How good is man's life,
the mere living!
How fit to employ all the heart
and the soul and the senses
forever in joy!"


- Robert Browning


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *Kyle,
> 
> That depends.  What type of creamer are you using? *


No... A tool box should be organized so all the SAE sockets, wrenches etc. are to the left of all the Metric sockets, wrenches and bits, etc.


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *
> No... A tool box should be organized so all the SAE sockets, wrenches etc. are to the left of all the Metric sockets, wrenches and bits, etc. *




Exactly, Do the DEW!!


----------



## 2ndAmendment

And the beat goes on ....


----------



## jazz lady

*MIA?*

Where is BK today?  He's the one who started this whole mess...


----------



## vraiblonde

> _Originally posted by 2ndAmendment _
> *And the beat goes on .... *


I agree completely!  The Radiant Redhead Bob Mackie Barbie is BY FAR the best one he's done yet.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

BK may actually be doing something productive. Nah.


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by vraiblonde _
> *
> I agree completely!  The Radiant Redhead Bob Mackie Barbie is BY FAR the best one he's done yet. *


 ... And a pressure sprayer filled with Kerosene will help you remove "Bag-worms" from your evergreen trees and shrubs!


----------



## Kain99

God, I missed you guys! Toby Keith is so hot!  I have been thinking about him all dag-on day!


----------



## pixiegirl

Personally I'm a Gary Allen kinda girl!


----------



## Sharon

*Re: MIA?*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *Where is BK today?  He's the one who started this whole mess... *


I heard that BKaribloboo attacked lilbooboo in the shed.  When Bk went out to see what the ruckus was all about, he got carried away.


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN _
> *Fire Marshall Bill says.........
> Let me tell you Something...
> *



I kirk out everytime I see your picture. I cant stop laughing. I would love to see some old re-runs of In Living Color. That would be hillarious to see, what we thought was funny back then. LOL


----------



## jazz lady

*Funniest line of the day!*



> _Originally posted by 2ndAmendment _
> *BK may actually be doing something productive. Nah. *


----------



## pixiegirl

*Re: Re: MIA?*



> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *I heard that BKaribloboo attacked lilbooboo in the shed.  When Bk went out to see what the ruckus was all about, he got carried away. *


----------



## Kain99

I hate to stay on topic but who's Gary Allen? I betcha I should know this one.  While I'm on the subject there is just something so incredibly sexy about Joe Nichols.  I'm turning on CMT!


----------



## FIREMAN

Here's some wave files to listen too.


http://eshanks.pepperdine.edu/FMBill/FMBILL.HTM


----------



## pixiegirl

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *I hate to stay on topic but who's Gary Allen? I betcha I should know this one.  While I'm on the subject there is just something so incredibly sexy about Joe Nichols.  I'm turning on CMT! *



Joe Nichols is HOT HOT HOT!  I just got that CD a couple weeks ago.  Let me hunt for a pic of Gary!


----------



## pixiegirl

Eye Candy 

Here ya go Kain, a whole web site!


----------



## Kain99

Girl don't even bring Kenny into this.... He is the hottest of them all I've just been staying away from it because I didn't want to come between the two of you!   

What the heck is it?  That adorable heart melting smile? His little cheeks That sexy .07 Butt? 

Wanna Share Bch?


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN _
> *I'm having an affair with the copier lady. She's right here, do you want to talk to her? *


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: I'm sorry, but ...*



> _Originally posted by BchBns _
> *where do you get those nude pics developed again?  *



Digital cameras - no middleman and you can do *whatever* you want with the pictures without worrying.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

*Re: I'm sorry, but ...*



> _Originally posted by BchBns _
> *Iwhere do you get those nude pics developed again?  *



We have a digital camera! But I don't shoot males, at least not without females in the shot too.


----------



## watercolor

Really? Cause I thought That Stephen Spielburg was the ultimate say in your career.......


----------



## FIREMAN

call
202-452-7468


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN _
> *call
> 202-452-7468 *



What is that phone number actually?


----------



## FIREMAN

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *
> 
> What is that phone number actually? *



YOU KNOW WHEN A GUY or GAL ASKS FOR YOUR NUMBER BUT YOU DON'T WANT HIM TO HAVE YOUR REAL NUMBER. THAN YOU GIVE HIM THIS ONE. IT'S CALLED A REJECTION HOT LINE.


----------



## Kain99

Fireman.... I hate rejection!


----------



## Kain99

But... Oh my God that's funny!


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN _
> *
> 
> YOU KNOW WHEN A GUY or GAL ASKS FOR YOUR NUMBER BUT YOU DON'T WANT HIM TO HAVE YOUR REAL NUMBER. THAN YOU GIVE HIM THIS ONE. IT'S CALLED A REJECTION HOT LINE. *




OH!! ok...I remember hearing of that. LOL! 

Maybe I should give that number to Jess when he ticks me off.!


----------



## FIREMAN

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *
> 
> 
> OH!! ok...I remember hearing of that. LOL!
> 
> Maybe I should give that number to Jess when he ticks me off.!  *



I got that number in my pager this morning. So I was like who in the heck is that. Jumped on the cell phone thinking something was wrong. Come to find out that I was rejected this morning.


----------



## watercolor

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN _
> *
> 
> I got that number in my pager this morning. So I was like who in the heck is that. Jumped on the cell phone thinking something was wrong. Come to find out that I was rejected this morning.
> *




Awww....well go visit Pixie...and it will all be alright. Her and her blue sheet


----------



## FIREMAN

> _Originally posted by watercolor23 _
> *
> 
> 
> Awww....well go visit Pixie...and it will all be alright. Her and her blue sheet *



And she has my baseball too.........


----------



## Kyle

*Re: Uh Oh ...*



> _Originally posted by BchBns _
> *... we'll all get together for a party and toast the rotten, filthy, not-good-enough-for-us-anyway idiot who rejected us (we've all had at least one, right?) ... whaddyasay?  *


 If it's more than one, do we have to drink faster?

Maybe pour doubles/triples... quads... instead.


----------



## SxyPrincess

*Re: Uh Oh ...*



> _Originally posted by BchBns _
> *an idea is coming to mind ... a rejection party ... we'll all get together for a party and toast the rotten, filthy, not-good-enough-for-us-anyway idiot who rejected us (we've all had at least one, right?) ... whaddyasay?  *



I can't think of one?  I know I've rejected a zillion, does that still count?


----------



## cattitude

*oh-oh*

looks like you guys are breaking your own rules....


----------



## 2ndAmendment

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN _
> *
> 
> And she has my baseball too......... *


But did she hide your bat?


----------



## FIREMAN

> _Originally posted by 2ndAmendment _
> *
> But did she hide your bat? *



not yet!


----------



## bknarw

*(waving aside smoke and acrid smell)*...

COUGH COUGH!!!


WHAT IN THE HELL????


I thought I told you kids NO PARTIES when Mommy and Daddy were gone!
And what have you done to this place?!?!?!?!?

Everyone!  GO TO YOUR ROOMS IMMEDIATELY!

YOU'RE GROUNDED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Please daddy, er, BK, I didn't mean it.


----------



## bknarw

YOU JUST WAIT TILL YOUR MOTHER GETS HOME!!!


----------



## FIREMAN

*Re: alrighty then ...*



> _Originally posted by BchBns _
> *(rubbing hands together) who's dishing out the spankings  *



I volunteer my years of experience. Who's your FIREMAN!


----------



## vraiblonde

"Q" is the only letter in the alphabet that does not appear in the name of any state of the United States.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Which way did he go? Which way did he go?


----------



## Kyle

Select any whole number... Take the numbers 1 above and below it and multiply them... That number is always 1 less than the square of the chosen number.


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by bknarw _
> *YOU JUST WAIT TILL YOUR MOTHER GETS HOME!!! *



Momma said to tell you she ain't NEVER coming home again.  What did you do to Momma???


----------



## 2ndAmendment

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *Select any whole number... Take the numbers 1 above and below it and multiply them... That number is always 1 less than the square of the chosen number. *


Yeah. So?


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by 2ndAmendment _
> *
> Yeah. So? *


 And then he said, "Really! I was just trying to help that sheep get back over the fence!"


----------



## FIREMAN

The average rain drops at 7 MPH.


----------



## otter

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> * And then he said, "Really! I was just trying to help that sheep get back over the fence!"   *



And I replied "geez, pardner, ya sure has a funny way of pushing that sheep back over"..


----------



## cattitude

I hear things.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

My new fish is smarter than most liberals. I just got him and already he recognizes I am the one that supplies the food. He swims to the side of the bowl I am on and looks at me when he is hungry.


----------



## otter

Had a dog once, was training him not to eat, and wouldn't you know it, he died right when I thought I had him fully trained..


----------



## bknarw

A glass of Chardonnay.


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by 2ndAmendment _
> *My new fish is smarter than most liberals. *



Got any old ones that are liberals?  I sure do have a hankering for some sushi!


----------



## FIREMAN

A barnacle has the largest penis of any other animal in relation to its size


----------



## 2ndAmendment

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *
> 
> Got any old ones that are liberals?  I sure do have a hankering for some sushi!   *


My fish that died was named Sushi in the rough. I think he is still in the trash can. Want me to get him for you?


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *
> 
> Got any old ones that are liberals?  I sure do have a hankering for some sushi!   *


 They jumped from the aquarium and suffocated when Bush was elected Prez... Their names were Alec, Babs and Susan.


----------



## cattitude

> _Originally posted by otter _
> *Had a dog once, was training him not to eat, and wouldn't you know it, he died right when I thought I had him fully trained.. *




I always liked Al.


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN _
> *A barnacle has the largest penis of any other animal in relation to its size *


 You sure know a lot about genitalia!


----------



## cattitude

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> * You sure know a lot about genitalia!
> 
> *



and, funny, not human.....


----------



## FIREMAN

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> * You sure know a lot about genitalia!
> 
> *



just trying to keep up with the barnacle.


----------



## otter

Funny, I didn't notice Jennie Italia come in..


----------



## blueeyes76

Good grief, 25 pages of complete


----------



## bknarw

MY kind of thread!


----------



## FIREMAN

> _Originally posted by blueeyes76 _
> *Good grief, 25 pages of complete  *



Yea, but I bet you didn't know about the barnacle. HUH


----------



## SxyPrincess

I'll have to remember to get shampoo at the store tonight.


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by blueeyes76 _
> *Good grief, 25 pages of complete  *



Not complete  - we know a LOT more about things like twits, dorks, tongue twisters, the mating habits of the Brazilian fruit fly...


----------



## tater

Dammit, I bet barnacles get ALL the chicks


----------



## blueeyes76

I did not know that tidbit FIREMAN, consider me educated  

Good point Jazz, sorry, that's what happens when you don't think before you write huh?


----------



## Delilah903

*Re: Re: FINALLY!*



> _Originally posted by Sharon _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




hOW MANY ARMS HAS THIS DAMN THING GOT??????


----------



## 2ndAmendment

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN _
> *A barnacle has the largest penis of any other animal in relation to its size *


Knows a lot about MALE genitalia. What is it we don't know about you fireman? Pixiegirl?


----------



## SxyPrincess




----------



## FIREMAN

> _Originally posted by 2ndAmendment _
> *
> Knows a lot about MALE genitalia. What is it we don't know about you fireman? Pixiegirl? *



I enjoy long summer walks on the beach. HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Delilah903

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> * ... And a pressure sprayer filled with Kerosene will help you remove "Bag-worms" from your evergreen trees and shrubs! *




IF YOU SET THE PRESSURE HIGH ENOUGH ON A SPRAYER YOU DON'T HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT THE BAG WORMS.  IT WILL REMOVE THE EVERGREEN TREES AND SHRUBS!!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Delilah903 _
> *
> 
> 
> IF YOU SET THE PRESSURE HIGH ENOUGH ON A SPRAYER YOU DON'T HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT THE BAG WORMS.  IT WILL REMOVE THE EVERGREEN TREES AND SHRUBS!! *



And if you get it near an open flame, you've got a home-made blow torch!


----------



## Delilah903

*Re: Re: Uh Oh ...*



> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> * If it's more than one, do we have to drink faster?
> 
> Maybe pour doubles/triples... quads... instead.   *




NO,,  WE JUST DRINK MORE.....


----------



## Delilah903

> _Originally posted by bknarw _
> **(waving aside smoke and acrid smell)*...
> 
> COUGH COUGH!!!
> 
> 
> WHAT IN THE HELL????
> 
> 
> I thought I told you kids NO PARTIES when Mommy and Daddy were gone!
> And what have you done to this place?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Everyone!  GO TO YOUR ROOMS IMMEDIATELY!
> 
> YOU'RE GROUNDED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




DOES THIS MEAN I WON'T GET ELECTROCUTED????


----------



## bknarw

*Thanks...but...*



> _Originally posted by BchBns _
> *an idea is coming to mind ... a rejection party ... we'll all get together for a party and toast the rotten, filthy, not-good-enough-for-us-anyway idiot who rejected us (we've all had at least one, right?) ... whaddyasay?  *



I don't think alcohol poisoning is something I need right now...


----------



## Finger Cuffs

I experience enough rejection without puttingmyself in the line of fire.


----------



## Delilah903

> _Originally posted by otter _
> *Had a dog once, was training him not to eat, and wouldn't you know it, he died right when I thought I had him fully trained.. *




I had a dog once who would eat anything except pink jellybeans.


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Thanks...but...*



> _Originally posted by bknarw _
> *
> 
> I don't think alcohol poisoning is something I need right now... *



Daddy have a rough day at the office?  Come here and we'll bring your slippers, get you a nice cup of tea, and fix your favorite dinner while you enjoy watching the news in peace and quiet...

C'mon kids...we'll go in the other room while Daddy "relaxes"....shhhhh....


----------



## Delilah903

> _Originally posted by tater _
> *Dammit, I bet barnacles get ALL the chicks  *




Does this mean size does count??


----------



## bknarw

*Re: Re: Thanks...but...*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *
> 
> Daddy have a rough day at the office?  Come here and we'll bring your slippers, get you a nice cup of tea, and fix your favorite dinner while you enjoy watching the news in peace and quiet...
> 
> C'mon kids...we'll go in the other room while Daddy "relaxes"....shhhhh....
> 
> *




Look at what these damn kids did, honey!
:grr:


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by Delilah903 _
> *
> 
> 
> I had a dog once who would eat anything except pink jellybeans. *


 He must have thought they were Cat-nads!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> * He must have thought they were Cat-nads! *



Remember to spay or neuter your cat.  They will love you FOREVER for it!


----------



## Finger Cuffs

*What do you prefer?*

white or dark meat?


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Thanks...but...*



> _Originally posted by bknarw _
> *
> 
> 
> Look at what these damn kids did, honey!
> :grr: *



I'm sorry - did you say something?  Excuse me for a second - I've got to go take some more of my "special" medicine now...


----------



## pixiegirl

*Re: What do you prefer?*



> _Originally posted by Finger Cuffs _
> *white or dark meat? *



"Pixie", the other white meat!


----------



## otter

...running for the shelter of mothers little helper...


----------



## bknarw

Chew, chew, chew your food...
Gently through the meal..
The more you chew..
The less you eat..
The better you will feel...


----------



## Finger Cuffs

*Re: Re: What do you prefer?*



> _Originally posted by pixiegirl _
> *
> 
> "Pixie", the other white meat! *



would that be grilled or thrilled?


----------



## tipsy mcgee

No, that looks best eaten right out of the wrapper --


----------



## pixiegirl

*Re: Re: Re: What do you prefer?*



> _Originally posted by Finger Cuffs _
> *
> 
> would that be grilled or thrilled? *



Depends, what are you better at?


----------



## cattitude

I liked it when I had a little helper.


----------



## bknarw

*Re: Re: What do you prefer?*



> _Originally posted by pixiegirl _
> *
> 
> "Pixie", the other white meat! *




There's something fishy going on here!


----------



## pixiegirl

> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *I liked it when I had a little helper. *



Oh Otter!  Catt needs her little helper!


----------



## Finger Cuffs

right out of thewrapper, with peanut butter and honey.


----------



## pixiegirl

*Re: Re: Re: What do you prefer?*



> _Originally posted by bknarw _
> *
> 
> 
> There's something fishy going on here!
> *



How would you know?


----------



## pixiegirl

> _Originally posted by Finger Cuffs _
> *right out of thewrapper, with peanut butter and honey. *



I like him, he's fun!


----------



## Finger Cuffs

> _Originally posted by pixiegirl _
> *
> 
> I like him, he's fun!   *



hold that thought, doll


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by blueeyes76 _
> *Good grief, 25 pages of complete  *


 And now it's 27


----------



## pixiegirl

> _Originally posted by Finger Cuffs _
> *
> 
> hold that thought, doll  *



I can only hold the thought?  Damn!


----------



## 2ndAmendment

> _Originally posted by pixiegirl _
> *
> 
> I like him, he's fun!   *


Lookout FIREMAN, you have competition.


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> * And now it's 27
> 
> *


See you _can_ do it.  But it's 28.


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: What do you prefer?*



> _Originally posted by bknarw _
> *
> 
> 
> There's something fishy going on here!
> *



Sing it like you mean it, BK:

Bum-bum-bumble-bee, bumble-bee tuna -
I like bumble-bee, bumble-bee tuna...


----------



## pixiegirl

> _Originally posted by 2ndAmendment _
> *
> Lookout FIREMAN, you have competition. *



He's having an afair w/ the copier lady.  Remember?


----------



## 2ndAmendment

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> * And now it's 27
> 
> *


Wrong 28 and growing. This thing has taken on a life of its own.


----------



## bknarw

*Re: Re: Re: Re: What do you prefer?*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *
> 
> Sing it like you mean it, BK:
> 
> Bum-bum-bumble-bee, bumble-bee tuna -
> I like bumble-bee, bumble-bee tuna...
> 
> *



Pixie's mean...


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by pixiegirl _
> *
> 
> He's having an afair w/ the copier lady.  Remember? *



Tit-for-tat?  Or something like that?  

Just remember, fireman - paybacks are HELL!


----------



## pixiegirl

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: What do you prefer?*



> _Originally posted by bknarw _
> *
> 
> Pixie's mean...
> *



What did I do?  You use to have a sense of humor....   

Where the hell have you been all day?


----------



## 2ndAmendment

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: What do you prefer?*



> _Originally posted by bknarw _
> *
> 
> Pixie's mean...
> *


But you knew that.


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: What do you prefer?*



> _Originally posted by bknarw _
> *
> 
> Pixie's mean...
> *



No, Jazz is mean!


----------



## pixiegirl

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: What do you prefer?*



> _Originally posted by bknarw _
> *
> 
> Pixie's mean...
> *



I'm not really a B!tch, I just play one on tv.


----------



## cattitude

*Tit for Tat - i once heard*

the name of the game was to give away the little tats and keep all the big tits for yourself.


----------



## jazz lady

*Re: Tit for Tat - i once heard*



> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *the name of the game was to give away the little tats and keep all the big tits for yourself. *



Did you lose?


----------



## pixiegirl

*Re: Re: Tit for Tat - i once heard*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *
> 
> Did you lose?   *



Hell no she didn't lose!  Matter of fact she's going to donate some to me cause I lost big time!


----------



## cattitude

Pix...I need to keep some just to save the fishies!!


----------



## Kyle

*Re: Re: Re: Tit for Tat - i once heard*



> _Originally posted by pixiegirl _
> *
> 
> Hell no she didn't lose!  Matter of fact she's going to donate some to me cause I lost big time! *


 Nothin wrong with that...

Just think... When your in your 60's you won't have to throw them over your shoulder or move one to find the remote.


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *Pix...I need to keep some just to save the fishies!! *



Then between us, we ought to be able to save all the fishies in the bay!


----------



## bknarw

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: What do you prefer?*



> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *
> 
> No, Jazz is mean!
> 
> *




But I LOVE Jazz!
(and Pixie.....)


----------



## cattitude

you hear that Mr. Frisky???


----------



## bknarw

> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *you hear that Mr. Frisky??? *




LET THE PUPPIES BREATHE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilbooboo

You people are WHACKO!!!


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by lilbooboo _
> *You people are WHACKO!!! *



Zip your trap boo!


----------



## 2ndAmendment

> _Originally posted by lilbooboo _
> *You people are WHACKO!!! *


Your point is....?


----------



## Kyle

> _Originally posted by 2ndAmendment _
> *
> Your point is....? *


 On top!


----------



## lilbooboo

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *
> 
> Zip your trap boo!  *




THAT'S NOT VERY NICE!!!


----------



## jazz lady

> Your point is....?


He likes cheese.  Duh.


----------



## lilbooboo

> _Originally posted by jazz lady _
> *He likes cheese.  Duh.   *




Yeah...but not where you're keepin' it!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by lilbooboo _
> *
> 
> 
> Yeah...but not where you're keepin' it!
> *



Keep it up, buster, and it's back to the shed with you!


----------



## lilbooboo

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *
> 
> Zip your trap boo!  *




Come over here...baby...lemme show you a little "BEAR-LOVIN'"!!!


----------



## SxyPrincess

I got some honey for you lilbooboo!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by lilbooboo _
> *
> 
> 
> THAT'S NOT VERY NICE!!! *



Like "Yeah...but not where you're keepin' it!" is???  

Tit-for-tat, baby, tit-for-tat...


----------



## bknarw

I'm sorry, but I just shot lilbooboo.
I needed a winter coat.  He's hanging out in the backyard now.
My apologies for any untoward remarks he may have made.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

> _Originally posted by lilbooboo _
> *
> 
> 
> Come over here...baby...lemme show you a little "BEAR-LOVIN'"!!! *


 Isn't that bare lovin'?


----------



## Finger Cuffs

> _Originally posted by pixiegirl _
> *
> 
> I can only hold the thought?  Damn! *



and this wrench.


----------



## Kain99

Thanks for shooting lilbooboo.... I was feeling a little rejected!  I'd hate to think that BK's alter ego was out there cheating again...


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by Finger Cuffs _
> *
> 
> and this wrench. *



Your not coming onto MY Pixie, are you?


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by Finger Cuffs _
> *
> 
> and this wrench. *



Dude your AV is killing me!  What is wrong with me today????


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by bknarw _
> *I'm sorry, but I just shot lilbooboo.
> I needed a winter coat.  *



I could use a pair of nice fuzzy slippers, too!


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *
> 
> Dude your AV is killing me!  What is wrong with me today???? *



I don't like it either.  Give it back to J. Crew Finger.


----------



## bknarw

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *
> 
> Dude your AV is killing me!  What is wrong with me today???? *



Not cheatin' on you at all...baby...

But her AV is strange, isn't it?


----------



## Finger Cuffs

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *
> 
> Your not coming onto MY Pixie, are you?   *



didn't know youwere a package deal.  kool!  it's a pile up!


----------



## 2ndAmendment

So where's the toga party this weekend?


----------



## Finger Cuffs

clearing the air.

Sears has a 251 pc tool set for 50% off.  




no need to get excited


----------



## Kain99

*Please tell me You didn't just say her!*

BK... Did you just say that Fingercuffs was a her? If so!  !@#*$%!^%$#@^%&*^$!!~ Just when I thought I had my revenge..... Figures.

This is my life story!  Anyone wanna hear it?


----------



## jazz lady

*Tools!*



> _Originally posted by Finger Cuffs _
> *Sears has a 251 pc tool set for 50% off.  *



Don't tell Sharon's husband!


----------



## bknarw

*Re: Please tell me You didn't just say her!*



> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *BK... Did you just say that Fingercuffs was a her? If so!  !@#*$%!^%$#@^%&*^$!!~ Just when I thought I had my revenge..... Figures.
> 
> This is my life story!  Anyone wanna hear it?  *




MOI???


----------



## Finger Cuffs

you're an unusual group.


----------



## Kain99

*Unusual is my middle name!*

I can't even flirt right anymore.  I need a Beer


----------



## SxyPrincess

> _Originally posted by Finger Cuffs _
> *
> 
> didn't know youwere a package deal.  kool!  it's a pile up! *



Not a package deal.   Pixie is not up for grabs either.    She's mine!  All mine!   (Bch get's her on occassion.)


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *I can't even flirt right anymore.  I need a Beer *


----------



## bknarw

*Hey!!!*



> _Originally posted by Finger Cuffs _
> *you're an unusual group. *




I know you!!!


----------



## 2ndAmendment

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *
> 
> She's mine!  All mine!   (Bch get's her on occassion.)  *



But what about Sharon and me?


----------



## 2ndAmendment

> _Originally posted by Finger Cuffs _
> *you're an unusual group. *


Do you work at PAX?


----------



## Finger Cuffs

> _Originally posted by SxyPrincess _
> *
> 
> Not a package deal.   Pixie is not up for grabs either.    She's mine!  All mine!   (Bch get's her on occassion.)  *



see what I mean?  I don't need a rejection party.


----------



## Finger Cuffs

> _Originally posted by 2ndAmendment _
> *
> Do you work at PAX? *



yeah.  just started my internship.  you?


----------



## Kain99

Strawberry Wine.............. 17 Hot July Moon, saw everything!


----------



## bknarw

Trick or treat!


----------



## Kain99

Allright you heathens!!! I call Finger cuffs *He's * all mine! :razz2: BK.......  

Gotta Luv Me!


----------



## bknarw

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Allright you heathens!!! I call Finger cuffs He's  all mine! :razz2: BK.......
> 
> Gotta Luv Me! *




You can have her...


----------



## 2ndAmendment

> _Originally posted by Finger Cuffs _
> *
> 
> yeah.  just started my internship.  you? *


Yeah. Where?


----------



## Kain99

Hey everybody I hate my PC..... Fingercuffs we love you!  BK you will always be my secret bud I love you both.... I have to go now, Don't cry I'll be back!  

One last thought........ I need another Beer!


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Where have all the posters gone, long time traveling. Where have all.....

Bye for now.


----------



## Kain99

Come on somebody why dontcha run.. Ol' Reds itchin to have a little fun... get my lantern get my gun Red will have ya tree'd before the morning Sun.


----------



## bknarw

*It's just one of those days...*

You don't wanna wake up..
Everything is ######...
Everybody SUCKS!

You don't really know why...
But you wanna justify...

RIPPIN' SOMEONE'S HEAD OFF!


----------



## Kain99

Youth of the Nation!  Why in the Hell do I identify with this song so much at 36?


----------



## bknarw

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Youth of the Nation!  Why in the Hell do I identify with this song so much at 36? *




You're not 36!


----------



## Kain99

I cannot tell a lie..... I meant to say 23

Yes I am 36 years old!  God, I hear myself say it and it's scares the hell out of me! 

But I am one hot tamale regardless!  Yeah Right!

I'm on the left My baby on the right...


----------



## Christy

> _Originally posted by vraiblonde _
> *"Q" is the only letter in the alphabet that does not appear in the name of any state of the United States. *



Well that's just because we really don't want Iraq!


----------



## 2ndAmendment

> _Originally posted by Christy _
> *
> 
> Well that's just because we really don't want Iraq!  *


I don't know. Wouldn't that significantly increase our oil reserves?


----------



## Kizzy

Eminem is growing on me. 

Could there possibly be terrorist underground in America? 

I wonder where I put my lighter this time.


----------



## Christy

> _Originally posted by 2ndAmendment _
> *
> I don't know. Wouldn't that significantly increase our oil reserves? *



Not really, I'm sure there is some endangered bird that nests in those oil platforms!    I just wish the environmentalists would take up the cause and chain themselves to those platforms, just before we start dropping bombs!


----------



## FIREMAN

> _Originally posted by 2ndAmendment _
> *
> Lookout FIREMAN, you have competition. *




Yea, it sure looks like it. No love for the FIREMAN........
I take so much abuse.....


----------



## FIREMAN

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Come on somebody why dontcha run.. Ol' Reds itchin to have a little fun... get my lantern get my gun Red will have ya tree'd before the morning Sun. *



Could be a great career start.... Professional Karaoke...


----------



## Tonio

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Youth of the Nation!  Why in the Hell do I identify with this song so much at 36? *



Who performs this song? I've never heard of it.


----------



## Kain99

*POD* Sings Youth of the Nation The song is on their Satellite CD.

It's an anthem that speaks to youth violence.


----------



## otter

*more fun facts to know and tell..*

The average blue whale produces over 400 gallons of sperm when it ejaculates, but only 10% of that actually makes it into his mate. So 360 gallons are spilled into the ocean every time one unloads, and you wonder why the ocean is so salty?


----------



## SxyPrincess




----------



## tater

*Hey SXY...*

How's THAT for a creampie


----------



## Kyle

*Re: more fun facts to know and tell..*



> _Originally posted by otter _
> *The average blue whale produces over 400 gallons of sperm when it ejaculates, ...*


 No wonder they breech!

The She-Whale was blasted out of the water!


----------



## SxyPrincess

*Re: Hey SXY...*



> _Originally posted by tater _
> *How's THAT for a creampie   *


----------



## FIREMAN

Cat's urine will glow under a black light!


----------



## otter

*Re: hey otter ...*



> _Originally posted by BchBns _
> *is this a 'common knowledge' thing you happened to pick up along the way, or did you go searching for it  *



Think I saw it at a science fair...


----------



## cattitude

*Excuse me?!???!!!*



> _Originally posted by FIREMAN _
> *Cat's urine will glow under a black light! *




What about my urine???


----------



## FIREMAN

*Re: Excuse me?!???!!!*



> _Originally posted by cattitude _
> *
> 
> 
> What about my urine??? *




I don't know, sounds like a science project for this evening. Due tommarrow and no excuse young lady!


----------



## watercolor

Ok...sorry..I am done with this...I cant follow anymore.  

<--------------Slow Person here


----------



## Monello

How stupid was it that Superman was unrecognizable to people when he donned glasses as Clark Kent?  I blame the cyclamates.


----------



## vraiblonde

Monello said:


> How stupid was it that Superman was unrecognizable to people when he donned glasses as Clark Kent?  I blame the cyclamates.



The Princess Bride annoys me for that very same reason.  How is it that all Westley had to do was put on a mask and his true love Buttercup didn't even recognize him?


----------



## Forkian

Why even risk getting caught with moonshine? There are plenty of liquor stores that sell liquor and even grain alcohol. I don't get it....but I do like watching the Moonshiners TV show. I know its fake, but it's fun to watch.


----------



## TPD

I need a new ribbon for my typewriter. Where can I find one?


----------



## Forkian

TPD said:


> I need a new ribbon for my typewriter. Where can I find one?



I was gonna say an antique store, but looks like Amazon has everything.

http://www.amazon.com/Universal-Typewriter-Ribbon-spool-cloth/dp/B002BTLNKO


----------



## b23hqb

My Brother sort of typewriter/computer  failed as I was writing my history paper as   a senior in 1985. Seeing that our twins were due shortly, how in the heck could I calculate for THEIR college? Subway had two for Tuesdays - two footlongs of you choice for $2 bucks. A whole lot of Tuesdays, Wednesdays, and Thursdays for the expectant wifey and I then - yeah, buddy!


----------



## Forkian

What kinds of foods do you feed a 2 year old kid? What do they like other than Happy Meals?


----------



## desertrat

Forkian said:


> What kinds of foods do you feed a 2 year old kid? What do they like other than Happy Meals?



Spaghetti!


----------



## vraiblonde

Coconut popsicles are incredible.


----------



## Forkian

Crystal hot sauce is my favorite for everything except wings. I like a hotter sauce like Franks Red HOT on my wings. Crystal has the right balance of heat and flavor and not overpowering with vinegar.


----------



## Monello

Forkian said:


> I was gonna say an antique store, but looks like Amazon has everything.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Universal-Typewriter-Ribbon-spool-cloth/dp/B002BTLNKO


HEY, stay off topic!  TY


----------



## Monello

The little hard part at the end of a shoelace is called an aglet.  I wonder how they came up with that name.  I hope someone saved me a chilly, arecaceae treat.


----------



## DoWhat

Guess what?


----------



## vraiblonde

DoWhat said:


> Guess what?



Chicken butt


----------



## Monello

If that orange stuff on the outside of muenster cheese is toxic then I'm screwed.


----------



## DoWhat

My dogs dropped 2 poops each, today.


----------



## RoseRed

DoWhat said:


> My dogs dropped 2 poops each, today.



One of my cats started scratching on my suitcase this morning.


----------



## Monello

They should replace Brian Williams with Carrottop.  Now that would be funny.  Funny, get it?


----------



## kom526

Pernambuco (wood) violin bows can get REALLY expensive.


----------



## DoWhat

If you live in Silver Spring, MD., do not do your laundry at night in a laundry mat.


----------



## HoosierDaddy

vraiblonde said:


> The Princess Bride annoys me for that very same reason.  How is it that all Westley had to do was put on a mask and his true love Buttercup didn't even recognize him?



She was fickle and she had already missed two car payments.


----------



## kom526

I just poured my last glass of Meritage. I may need to raid the wine cellar.


----------



## PsyOps

Steve?


----------



## GWguy

I just poured my last glass of Meritage. I may need to raid Kom's wine cellar.


----------



## Monello

Why is it called a boxing ring?  It's square for heaven's sake.


----------



## DoWhat

Budlight good.


----------



## Hank

DoWhat said:


> Budlight good.



negative


----------



## mamatutu

Dances with Wolves is such a great movie.  On now.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Gevalia coffee gives me really vivid dreams.


----------



## TPD

This iced tea is really good. Must be the higher altitude and the great atmospheric pressure.


----------



## GW8345

Why is it always the middle of the night when the batteries in your smoke detector/carbon dioxide detector decide to die?


----------



## mamatutu

I love the mama deer and her yearling that sun bathe in the east corner of our yard that has no trees.  She is pregnant again.  A new baby in the spring!


----------



## Bann

Boooo to Ben & Jerry's for making their Coffee Heath Bar Crunch ice cream with generic toffee candy.


----------



## Monello

The warm sun feels good on my skin.  I hope it's sunny again tomorrow.


----------



## mamatutu

How does so much dust end up in my house all the time?  We have sandy soil.  I don't get it.  :shrug:


----------



## TPD

Reeeeeeed Robin!  



Never been - have no desire to go.


----------



## mamatutu

My hub won the state RRCA champion mid Maryland 50K Male Senior Grand Master champion award today in his age group.  He turned 60 last week.  I am proud of him.  He is asleep as I type this.


----------



## BigBlue

mamatutu said:


> How does so much dust end up in my house all the time?  We have sandy soil.  I don't get it.  :shrug:



.....from dust to dust ,maybe you are dead already .


----------



## BigBlue

mamatutu said:


> My hub won the state RRCA champion mid Maryland 50K Male Senior Grand Master champion award today in his age group.  He turned 60 last week.  I am proud of him.  He is asleep as I type this.




..........or is he dead and just creating dust ???


----------



## Bay_Kat

Snickers has a new candy bar out that's just caramel and peanuts covered in chocolate.  No nougat!


----------



## vraiblonde

Bay_Kat said:


> Snickers has a new candy bar out that's just caramel and peanuts covered in chocolate.  No nougat!



Well did you know that on March 14 at 9:26:53 it will not only be Pi Day, but the only _true_ pi day we will see in our lifetime?

3.141592653


----------



## Bay_Kat

I like pie


----------



## RoseRed

Home made fresh blueberry pancakes and a big glass of milk.  It's what's for breakfast.  :burp:


----------



## Roman

Clean your filters...


----------



## Bay_Kat

In honor of The Walking Dead premier tonight, I'm making a big old pot of chili.


----------



## vraiblonde

If you ever wondered if you could wear your leggings as pants, the answer is NO.


----------



## b23hqb

Well, a giraffe's tongue is about 20" long, so go figure. The Sioux wore leggings as pants, and those horses' backs must have really stunk.


----------



## Bay_Kat

I'm exhausted, think I'll take a nap.


----------



## mamatutu

It certainly was a beautiful day today weather wise.  I hope everyone enjoyed it!


----------



## Monello

I miss the helo dunker.  I looked forward to those drills.  I had a lot of people dread going in there.  I never understood why.  It's not like they were going to leave you in there till you turned blue.


----------



## TPD

Sunburn in February-whooda thunk! At least no broken bones.


----------



## BernieP

RoseRed said:


> Home made fresh blueberry pancakes and a big glass of milk.  It's what's for breakfast.  :burp:



milk does not = BURP , Milk = BARF!!!!


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Salad for lunch today...yep...definitely a salad.


----------



## Toxick

How is it that there's a fiddy-page tread that has been around here for 14 years, and I'm just now seeing it.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Toxick said:


> How is it that there's a fiddy-page tread that has been around here for 14 years, and I'm just now seeing it.



:shrug: I just noticed the date myself.  2002


----------



## Forkian

Been almost 2 years


----------



## vraiblonde

Forkian said:


> Been almost 2 years



I have bad maths.


----------



## b23hqb

Ah, 2002 - to be 48 again, and the Bucs on their way to the Super Bowl crown.


----------



## Forkian

vraiblonde said:


> I have bad maths.



Who be doin maths and stuffs


----------



## luvmygdaughters

My salad was good...but now I'm craving chocolate.


----------



## Forkian

Lazy People Fact #58126727931142.
You were too lazy to read that number.


----------



## Forkian

I never even started my pigeon life list. 
Now I have to pee.


----------



## Roman

Burp! Done painting.


----------



## TPD

Heat set on 72° but my fingers are still cold!


----------



## b23hqb

TPD said:


> Heat set on 72° but my fingers are still cold!



It could be the big one, Elizabeth!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stdi-1tIUhM


----------



## Monello

I like when I find something that was misplaced and I wasn't even searching for it.  Ah, so that's where you were.


----------



## Bay_Kat

I'm so glad I'm not in Boston.


----------



## mamatutu

Guinness Book Of Records holds the record for being the book most stolen from Public Libraries.

This is a fun thread.  Thanks for digging it up, Monello.


----------



## Monello

Imagine hitting a hole in 1 and when you pick up your ball you are struck by lightening all the while having a winning power ball ticket in your pocket.  What are the odds of that happening?


----------



## xobxdoc

Heading back to Aruba!


----------



## Bann

GWguy said:


> I just poured my last glass of Meritage. I may need to raid Kom's wine cellar.



    Gdub!     How the heck are ya? 

Ahem.  Where have you been?


----------



## PsyOps

Axolotls need love too.


----------



## sockgirl77

On my 5th episode of Good Luck Charlie this morning.


----------



## vraiblonde

I want an Oompa Loompa.


----------



## Bay_Kat

I have no idea what I'm making for dinner tonight.


----------



## vraiblonde

Uma Thurman is scary without makeup.  Not like ugly scary, but....  I take that back, she's ugly scary without makeup.


----------



## Monello

It's both ironic and funny that someone thought it was a good idea to put an S in the middle of the word LISP.


----------



## BernieP

Monello said:


> It's both ironic and funny that someone thought it was a good idea to put an S in the middle of the word LISP.



irony is a form of humor, a fact people seem to miss.   People often use the word when they are annoyed, as in, "I find it ironic you...." - they really don't find humor in the situation.


----------



## BernieP

I am surprised there is not a thread devoted to the three "trespassers" at Great Mills High School yesterday.   Quotes are there because as of now the only thing they are charged with is trespassing.   I'm sure three twentysomething males from Mitchellville were in the school for more than a bathroom break.


----------



## kom526

Shockwave Flash ... I. Hate. You.


----------



## b23hqb

kom526 said:


> Shockwave Flash ... I. Hate. You.



Any kind of wave at stadiums.....I.Hate.Them. Just so 70's........


----------



## Bay_Kat

I hate when Red Box sends me an email saying a movie I want to see is in and none of the boxes within a 10 mile radius of my house has it.


----------



## Roman

Ash trays stink!


----------



## vraiblonde

Roman said:


> Ash trays stink!



Fish sauce smells like my dog's bad breath.


----------



## mamatutu

Leonardo da Vinci was dyslexic, and often wrote backwards.


----------



## BernieP

mamatutu said:


> Leonardo da Vinci was dyslexic, and often wrote backwards.



"Dyslexia is a learning disorder characterized by difficulty reading due to problems identifying speech sounds and learning how they relate to letters and words. Also called specific reading disability, dyslexia is a common learning disability in children.

Dyslexia occurs in children with normal vision and intelligence. Sometimes dyslexia goes undiagnosed for years and isn't recognized until adulthood.

There's no cure for dyslexia. It's a lifelong condition caused by inherited traits that affect how your brain works. However, most children with dyslexia can succeed in school with tutoring or a specialized education program. Emotional support also plays an important role."

"Dysgraphia affects a person’s handwriting ability and fine motor skills.

A person with this specific learning disability may have problems including illegible handwriting, inconsistent spacing, poor spatial planning on paper, poor spelling, and difficulty composing writing as well as thinking and writing at the same time."


Writing backwards is a form of encryption but is not attributed to the disorder.


----------



## Bay_Kat

So glad I made that phone call today, saved us some money.


----------



## MMDad

Toxick said:


> How is it that there's a fiddy-page tread that has been around here for 14 years, and I'm just now seeing it.



It's only 14 pages for me.


----------



## sockgirl77

My comma key just broke.


----------



## vraiblonde

sockgirl77 said:


> My comma key just broke.



22 Reasons Why Commas Are the Most Important Things in the World


----------



## kom526

:SMH: ~ When dumb people try to validate their importance by over thinking a simple problem.


----------



## TPD

Pussy yogurt - WHY????


----------



## b23hqb

TPD said:


> Pussy yogurt - WHY????



Come on, now - have you ever put a drop of yogurt on a slide and then under a microscope and watched what really went on inside that, errrr, container?


----------



## kom526

tpd said:


> pussy yogurt - why????



lolz


----------



## Monello

*Ass pen*

Carla: I wanna show you something. 

Turk: Wait; it's about the pen.  So...I thought a really nice one would be a great gift; and I see a great one...in the "lost-&-found" box. 

Carla: There is no "lost-&-found" box. There's an ass box.  And yet you come home and tell me that your thoughtful token of love wasn't a token of love at all... it was an ass pen. You come home and tell me this all because being open and honest in our relationship is more important to you than....having sex with me.


----------



## Bay_Kat

The movie Gone Girl, looooong movie, strange, horrible ending.


----------



## RoseRed

I haven't seen it. Is it on Netflix yet?


----------



## Bay_Kat

RoseRed said:


> I haven't seen it. Is it on Netflix yet?



Not sure, it just came out on redbox, had to hunt all over for one that had it.  Waste of gas if you ask me.


----------



## RoseRed

Bay_Kat said:


> Not sure, it just came out on redbox, had to hunt all over for one that had it.  Waste of gas if you ask me.



I'll wait for it then, thanks.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Won 4 bucks on the power ball.


----------



## Forkian

If you keep throwing trash in my yard, I might just snipe your azz.


----------



## Monello

San Valentino is just around the corner.  A word to the wise.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Because nothing says sexy like feety pajamas with a hoodie


----------



## b23hqb

Don't know about the hoodie, but feet are a good place to start......then head north.


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## MMDad

Bay_Kat said:


> Won 4 bucks on the power ball.



How much did that $4 cost you?


----------



## 1stGenSMIB

Bay_Kat said:


> The movie Gone Girl, looooong movie, strange, horrible ending.



My thoughts exactly. Just saw this last night at a friend's house. The wives had read the book, but us husbands had not, so we were in for a slightly surprising & disturbing movie....and yes, it was looong.


----------



## Bay_Kat

MMDad said:


> How much did that $4 cost you?



$2 so I only made $2.


----------



## BigBlue

Bay_Kat said:


> Won 4 bucks on the power ball.




.................so what is the cash pay out ?


----------



## Bann

Bay_Kat said:


> Because nothing says sexy like feety pajamas with a hoodie



THAT and the freaking giant teddy bear commercial!    Nope.  No hoody footy pj's or giant 4' bears for me.  TYVM


----------



## kom526

Bann said:


> THAT and the freaking giant teddy bear commercial!    Nope.  No hoody footy pj's or giant 4' bears for me.  TYVM



I sent this link to FH.

http://www.bigplush.com/


----------



## Bann

kom526 said:


> I sent this link to FH.
> 
> http://www.bigplush.com/



He already got my VD gift.


----------



## PrchJrkr

TPD said:


> Pussy yogurt - WHY????



Yeast infection? :shrug:


----------



## kom526

PrchJrkr said:


> Yeast infection? :shrug:


http://forums.somd.com/threads/297521-Weak-stomachs-need-not-apply


----------



## sockgirl77

How cold is a witch's titty?


----------



## SG_Player1974

If the clean is 99.44 then can I get 0.56% of my money back?


----------



## TPD

I need a deodorant warmer - that #### was cold on my armpits this morning!


----------



## sockgirl77

TPD said:


> I need a deodorant warmer - that #### was cold on my armpits this morning!



Use the wife's blow dryer.


----------



## b23hqb

sockgirl77 said:


> Use the wife's blow dryer.



Or just blow the wife drier.


----------



## sockgirl77

b23hqb said:


> Or just blow the wife drier.



 Usually it works the other way...


----------



## b23hqb

sockgirl77 said:


> Usually it works the other way...



That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## MMDad

Bann said:


> He already got my VD gift.



VD, the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Bay_Kat

What the heck Florida?  Why is it so cold out? People keep your cold up north where it belongs.


----------



## b23hqb

MMDad said:


> VD, the gift that keeps on giving.



Bought a souvenir in London
Got to hide it from my mom
Can't declare it at the Customs
But I'll have to take it home
Tried to keep it confidential
But the news is leaking out
Got a souvenir in London
There's a lot of it about

Yes, I found a bit of London
I'd like to lose it quick
Got to show it to my doctor
'Cause it isn't going to shrink
Want to keep it confidential
But the truth is leaking out
Got a souvenir in London
There's a lot of it about


----------



## jg21

The tomahawk chop chant the Braves' and Seminoles' fans do is one of the most obnoxious things in sports.


----------



## Bann

MMDad said:


> VD, the gift that keeps on giving.



:


----------



## b23hqb

jg21 said:


> The tomahawk chop chant the Braves' and Seminoles' fans do is one of the most obnoxious things in sports.



Wrong. It IS the most obnoxious thing in sports.


----------



## kom526

75* in my house. ahhh, toasty.


----------



## jg21

b23hqb said:


> Wrong. It IS the most obnoxious thing in sports.



Probably, but it's right up there with ridiculous TD celebratory preening and dancing.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Did I mention that I love bacon?


----------



## DoWhat

Bay_Kat said:


> Did I mention that I love bacon?



What happened to the other 4?


----------



## TPD

Just opened a bottle of Shiraz - I will try to finish it tonight so it doesn't sour.


----------



## Bay_Kat

DoWhat said:


> What happened to the other 4?



You're right, where's my dozen?


----------



## Bay_Kat

It's going down to 27 here tonight, WTF, I'm going to move somewhere warm.


----------



## mamatutu

Hopefully, some members will understand, eventually, what this off topic thread is all about; as in each post should have nothing to do with any other posts. Oh, well. 

Nite nite.


----------



## Tito

mamatutu said:


> Hopefully, some members will understand, eventually, what this off topic thread is all about; as in each post should have nothing to do with any other posts. Oh, well.
> 
> Nite nite.



God Damn you are annoying.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Tito said:


> God Damn you are annoying.



Agree


----------



## RoseRed

Bay_Kat said:


> It's going down to 27 here tonight, WTF, I'm going to move somewhere warm.



Let me know when you are ready for a visit here. I'll make room for you.


----------



## kom526

I had the best bread pudding I've had in a while earlier tonight.


----------



## DoWhat

Tomorrow is Sunday.


----------



## TPD

I wish drive-thrus had an opt out - sometimes the reward is not worth the wait.


----------



## Roman

I cheated on my gluten-free diet last night.


----------



## TPD

Fresh flowers are expensive this time of year with very little, if any, return on investment.


----------



## BigBlue

Bay_Kat said:


> Agree



Yes , yes she is .


----------



## MMDad

mamatutu said:


> Hopefully, some members will understand, eventually, what this off topic thread is all about; as in each post should have nothing to do with any other posts. Oh, well.
> 
> Nite nite.



In other words, some idiot who addresses all of the posts in her drunken stupor in hopes that she would be seen as superior would be revealing herself to be a clueless twit.


----------



## Bann

TPD said:


> Fresh flowers are expensive this time of year with very little, if any, return on investment.
> 
> View attachment 106830



Those are very beautiful, but I beg to differ about the cost.  

I love, love, LOVE the flowers I get from the supermarkets.  In fact, I enjoy them so much more knowing they didn't cost so much money.  When FH first started sending me flowers, they were expensive flowers from the florist.  I nearly croaked and asked him to please not.  He loves to give me flowers, so I asked him to get them from the grocery stores - that way I don't feel so guilty.  So he does.  That is the honest to god's truth.


----------



## PsyOps

Gnats!


----------



## TPD

A rom com on valentines night - oh yeah!


----------



## PrchJrkr

I have hidden the cooking sherry...


----------



## mamatutu

I always worry when there are high winds because of the giant hickory in our woods that fell on our house during Hurricane Irene.  We made sure no trees around the house were bad.  Oh, well. Now, I always expect to hear that deafening crash on the roof again!


----------



## TPD

Baby its cold outside....and soon to be inside!


----------



## kom526

Gennys are gassed and the smallest one can run the pellet stove.


----------



## b23hqb

Bann said:


> Those are very beautiful, but I beg to differ about the cost.
> 
> I love, love, LOVE the flowers I get from the supermarkets.  In fact, I enjoy them so much more knowing they didn't cost so much money.  When FH first started sending me flowers, they were expensive flowers from the florist.  I nearly croaked and asked him to please not.  He loves to give me flowers, so I asked him to get them from the grocery stores - that way I don't feel so guilty.  So he does.  That is the honest to god's truth.



Publix rocks!


----------



## Bay_Kat

b23hqb said:


> Publix rocks!



How was your weather today?  Big difference from yesterday.


----------



## Hank

Bay_Kat said:


> How was your weather today?  Big difference from yesterday.



You're not using this thread correctly, Dammit!


----------



## Bay_Kat

Hank said:


> You're not using this thread correctly, Dammit!



Apparently, neither are you.


----------



## Bann

The bestest onion rings in SOMD are the Ruddy Duck onion rings.


----------



## Monello

San Valentino day or more like.....
50 shades of Vrai

I hope I don't get banned.


----------



## b23hqb

Monello said:


> San Valentino day or more like.....
> 50 shades of Vrai
> 
> I hope I don't get banned.



50 shades - is that what is causing these monster snowstorms?


----------



## mamatutu

I think the saying 'beating a dead horse' is very appropriate sometimes!


----------



## Monello

Yesterday I saw a chocolate babka in the store.  The only time I heard of babka was from an episode of Seinfeld.  Now I'm glad I bought it.  It is delicious.


----------



## Hank

I think the saying 'crazy is as crazy does' is very appropriate sometimes!


----------



## Bay_Kat

Lookey who was in our local grocery store.  I hear he has family down here.


----------



## vraiblonde

Bay_Kat said:


> Lookey who was in our local grocery store.  I hear he has family down here.



Man, he looks older than God and dirt combined.


----------



## mamatutu

I love Forrest Gump!


----------



## Hank

Bay_Kat said:


> Lookey who was in our local grocery store.  I hear he has family down here.



Did you run into him or was this posted on a local news site?


----------



## MMDad

Hank said:


> I think the saying 'crazy is as crazy does' is very appropriate sometimes!


I think the saying 'you can't teach an old bitch new tricks' is very appropriate sometimes.


----------



## Hank

MMDad said:


> I think the saying 'you can't teach an old bitch new tricks' is very appropriate sometimes.



I think the saying 'the freaks come out at night' is very appropriate sometimes.


----------



## mamatutu

I think this forum is way too much fun!


----------



## Bay_Kat

Hank said:


> Did you run into him or was this posted on a local news site?



A friend was shopping and saw him, said he was very friendly and wore the Sodium hat and posed for pics.  He turned up later at the local biker bar and someone my husband knows saw him there.


----------



## vraiblonde

Today is my daughter's and my favorite holiday and she forgot.


----------



## b23hqb

Bay_Kat said:


> A friend was shopping and saw him, said he was very friendly and wore the Sodium hat and posed for pics.  He turned up later at the local biker bar and someone my husband knows saw him there.



Not to be on topic, but who is it so I can get back to off topic.


----------



## PsyOps

The smowblower won't start


----------



## Roman

Don't forget the Beer!


----------



## Bay_Kat

b23hqb said:


> Not to be on topic, but who is it so I can get back to off topic.



Steven Tyler


----------



## b23hqb

Aerosmith - OK. They were a topic once.


----------



## Hank

Betty White is older than sliced bread.


----------



## BigBlue

Donald Trump has nice hair .


----------



## DoWhat

PsyOps said:


> The smowblower won't start



Did you get it started yet?


----------



## RPMDAD

DoWhat said:


> Did you get it started yet?



Just went out and picked up a 30 pack of bud light for my neighbor who is still at work.


----------



## DoWhat

RPMDAD said:


> Just went out and picked up a 30 pack of bud light for my neighbor who is still at work.



You can buy me beer anytime you want.


----------



## PsyOps

DoWhat said:


> Did you get it started yet?



RULE BREAKER!

Yes.  Had to drain the old gas.


----------



## b23hqb

BigBlue said:


> Donald Trump has nice hair .



For once you're on topic!


----------



## Bay_Kat

The Day After Tomorrow is on AMC, ahhhhh snow, lots and lots of snow.


----------



## TPD

Lesbians are cool on the Internet 








According to DoWhat. 



Condoms are important 







According to PeoplesElbow.  

Not sure if those two things go together though.


----------



## DoWhat

TPD said:


> Lesbians are cool on the Internet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to DoWhat.
> 
> 
> 
> Condoms are important
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to PeoplesElbow.
> 
> Not sure if those two things go together though.



I said that they can be found on the internet.


----------



## TPD

Oh sorry. But it does sound cooler if you said it!


----------



## sockgirl77

February is Spunky Old Broads Month.


----------



## MMDad

Bay_Kat said:


> Lookey who was in our local grocery store.  I hear he has family down here.



That dude looks like a lady.


----------



## Monello

I could go for a grilled cheese sandwich right about now.


----------



## sockgirl77

Monello said:


> I could go for a grilled cheese sandwich right about now.



I'm making http://www.countryliving.com/cookin...?src=spr_FBPAGE&spr_id=1453_145127888#slide-2 for dinner tomorrow night.


----------



## vraiblonde

I am cursing Charles County schools for not coming out with their closing/delay info for tomorrow so I can sleep in.


----------



## sockgirl77

vraiblonde said:


> I am cursing Charles County schools for not coming out with their closing/delay info for tomorrow so I can sleep in.


----------



## b23hqb

Monello said:


> I could go for a grilled cheese sandwich right about now.



So, go.


----------



## vraiblonde

Turkey bacon is actually pretty good as long as you're not expecting, you know, bacon.


----------



## vraiblonde

Maybe that's why Americans aren't crazy about Canadian bacon.  They're like, stupid Canadians, this isn't bacon - it's ham.  If they just called it ham in the first place it would probably go over better.


----------



## sockgirl77

vraiblonde said:


> Turkey bacon is actually pretty good as long as you're not expecting, you know, bacon.


I actually love turkey bacon. I also do not try to convince myself that it's normal bacon either. It's not. However, it's so damn good on a Bambi burger with Monterey Jack cheese. 



vraiblonde said:


> Maybe that's why Americans aren't crazy about Canadian bacon.  They're like, stupid Canadians, this isn't bacon - it's ham.  If they just called it ham in the first place it would probably go over better.



Another thing that I love. It's just good stuff.


----------



## GregV814

Since nobody has brought up the topic of meatloaf, was his hit about making out or sliding home?????


----------



## Chris0nllyn

b23hqb said:


> Ah, 2002 - to be 48 again, and the Bucs on their way to the Super Bowl crown.





Curious to see who they will choose with the #1 pick


----------



## RoseRed

I still dislike the Grateful Dead.


----------



## Hank

RoseRed said:


> I still dislike the Grateful Dead.



I second that.


----------



## RoseRed

I have soft tacos for lunch.


----------



## b23hqb

GregV814 said:


> Since nobody has brought up the topic of meatloaf, was his hit about making out or sliding home?????



Guess he's still prayin' for the end of time so he can end his time with her....


----------



## JeJeTe

Giving up cakes, cookies, ice cream and candy for Lent is hard.


----------



## b23hqb

Ever wonder how belly button lint gets in there in the first place?


----------



## Bay_Kat

Cozy Horsey.


----------



## RoseRed

Bay_Kat said:


> Cozy Horsey.


----------



## sockgirl77

On episode 25 of Criminal Minds.


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## PsyOps

I'm ready.


----------



## TPD

Planning a road trip to try Little Caesars bacon wrapped pizza crust!


----------



## GregV814

wouldnt you really rather drive a Buick?


----------



## RoseRed

Who is Lease a Catera?


----------



## Monello

Too bad we can't save some of the cold weather for the summer time.


----------



## Bay_Kat

27 degrees, brrrrr


----------



## Roman

6 degrees here.


----------



## Monello

Why have a small business, make arrangements to perform a service, then don't show up or call to cancel or answer your phone.  Then don't complain when work is slow.


----------



## vraiblonde

RoseRed said:


> Who is Lease a Catera?



I think she goes steady with Ben Dover.


----------



## PsyOps

To smicker is to "look amorously after somebody".


----------



## sockgirl77

WaWa has FINALLY added Old Bay to the menu. The Maryland Crab Soup is not bad, especially for gas station food.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

If Professor X can move things with his mind, why can't he move his legs?


----------



## b23hqb

The best boiled peanuts, ever, came from a gas station/post office/gun store in Eastman, Ga. No going postal there.


----------



## kom526

I know the best kept secret in the 7th District.


----------



## Bay_Kat

It's too cold to play outside tonight.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Canned peaches and cottage cheese rock!


----------



## kom526

^^With a Geritol chaser ^^^


----------



## PrchJrkr

kom526 said:


> ^^With a Geritol chaser ^^^



I read this as "genital' chaser at first glance.


----------



## vraiblonde

Bay_Kat said:


> It's too cold to play outside tonight.



Yeah?  Is it 4*?

Didn't think so.


----------



## vraiblonde

PrchJrkr said:


> I read this as "genital' chaser at first glance.



I read it as "gerbil chaser" and thought maybe that was the secret of the 7th.


----------



## Bay_Kat

vraiblonde said:


> Yeah?  Is it 4*?
> 
> Didn't think so.



Nope, 45*, you win.


----------



## vraiblonde

Bay_Kat said:


> Nope, 45*, you win.



I just talked to Monello (he's in Jacksonville) and it's supposed to be 70 tomorrow and 80 on Sunday there.


----------



## Bay_Kat

vraiblonde said:


> I just talked to Monello (he's in Jacksonville) and it's supposed to be 70 tomorrow and 80 on Sunday there.



Yup and we are so looking forward to it, have lots of outdoors stuff to do.


----------



## Monello

When out on the water, remember that the boat catches the fish.  YW


----------



## vraiblonde

Monello said:


> When out on the water, remember that the boat catches the fish.  YW



It does not.  That's just what you tell me when you're pulling them in and I can't get a bite.


----------



## Monello

Monella is the female equivalent of Monello.  With any luck this fact will be a JEOPARDY question next week.  You will amaze your friends when you shout out the answer.


----------



## Monello

I love a road trip.  I have an amazing travel companion.  Nothing is ever too weird or wild for her.  We end up at some of the most interesting places.  Get busy living or get busy dying.


----------



## vraiblonde

I am really annoyed that strawberries and raspberries have those terrible little seeds.


----------



## b23hqb

The best bakery long loaf bread - ever - is Cuban bread.


----------



## GregV814

do gorillas snore at night?


----------



## Bay_Kat

I'm tired but it's way too early to go to bed.


----------



## RoseRed

Bay_Kat said:


> I'm tired but it's way too early to go to bed.



Imagine how I feel.


----------



## TPD

Warm cupcakes -


----------



## vraiblonde

TPD said:


> Warm cupcakes -



Did somebody lick the frosting off?


----------



## TPD

vraiblonde said:


> Did somebody lick the frosting off?



Can't afford frosting - speedo season is just around the corner!


----------



## vraiblonde

TPD said:


> Can't afford frosting - speedo season is just around the corner!


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


>



Don't play coy. You know you can't wait to see it!


----------



## Toxick




----------



## Hank

Nancy Reagan is alive!


----------



## Monello

TPD said:


> Can't afford frosting



You really are the poor dad.


----------



## PsyOps

[video=youtube;uZfw6RVmBz4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZfw6RVmBz4[/video]


----------



## Monello

Right now, 2/24/15 around 4:30pm, Anchorage, AK is warmer than California, MD.

Time to break out the propane vehicle warmers.


----------



## kom526

Just saying


----------



## kom526

Toxick said:


>


I mean this with the utmost respect, W---T---F?


----------



## BadGirl

Toxick said:


>


Finally!!!!!! Someone who dances worse than I do.    



:Elaine:


----------



## vraiblonde

I am obsessed with Popeye's chicken.  Thanks, Rose.


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> I am obsessed with Popeye's chicken.  Thanks, Rose.



You're welcome!


----------



## TPD

Frassbite from the porta-potty seat - OUCH!


----------



## Hank




----------



## PsyOps

*Drummers*

Q: What do you call a drummer in a three-piece suit?
A: "The Defendant."

Q: What did the drummer get on his I.Q. Test?
A: Saliva.

Q: What's the similarity between a drummer and a philosopher?
A: They both perceive time as an abstract concept. 

Q: What is the difference between a drummer and a vacuum cleaner?
A: You have to plug one of them in before it sucks. 

Q: What do you call the guy who hangs out with the musicians in the band?
A: The drummer.


----------



## TPD

She was pure like snowflakes no one could ever stain. The memory of my angel could never cause me pain because she is my angel in the centerfold.


----------



## Toxick

kom526 said:


> I mean this with the utmost respect, W---T---F?



Have you ever ended up in that weird part of YouTube?


----------



## BigBlue

Toxick said:


> Have you ever ended up in that weird part of YouTube?





"Did I ever tell ya about Bumble's, Bumble's bounce" !!!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDFoEZfXDVk


----------



## vraiblonde

When I'm in a parking lot and some dingbat just walks right out in front of my car without looking, I stop and let them go on their oblivious way.  But I sometimes think, why am I protecting the weaker of the species?  Isn't that what Darwin was talking about?  Shouldn't I just run that woman over and take her out of the gene pool as nature intended?


----------



## PrchJrkr

Saw two of Maryland's finest writing a ticket out to a lady parked in the fire lane in front of Leonardtown Food Lion. I walked by, pointed, and laughed. After they were finished, they blended back into the parking lot to lay in wait for the next entitled driver.


----------



## mamatutu

Our bird feeders have been the center for a birdie party for the last few weeks!  I never realized how the snow keeps them from finding food.  We can have 30-40 at a time.  Cardinals, wrens, woodpeckers of all sizes, doves, starlings, grackles, chickadees, sparrows, you name it!  It is fun to watch them.  Oh, and blue jays are bullies!

It is so funny to see the little birds spread their wings to act bigger than the other birds.  Food for thought.


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> When I'm in a parking lot and some dingbat just walks right out in front of my car without looking, I stop and let them go on their oblivious way.  But I sometimes think, why am I protecting the weaker of the species?  Isn't that what Darwin was talking about?  Shouldn't I just run that woman over and take her out of the gene pool as nature intended?



Iknowright?    

I left early for the dr. appointment I had yesterday, having already cleaned off my car, parking space, etc.  I drove carefully, as the roads were crappy in my development still.  The secondary road I take to Rt. 4 was not as bad, but I still took it easy.  Rt. 4 was passable where I came up on it - but it was still snowing pretty good at that time.  Here is a woman in an SUV-type of vehicle and she's ON HER CELLPHONE.    Stupid ass, I swear.


----------



## sockgirl77

We're on episode 11 of The Babysitters' Club.


----------



## Bay_Kat

PrchJrkr said:


> Saw two of Maryland's finest writing a ticket out to a lady parked in the fire lane in front of Leonardtown Food Lion. I walked by, pointed, and laughed. After they were finished, they blended back into the parking lot to lay in wait for the next entitled driver.





I went to the supermarket today, and I was there for literally 5 minutes.
When I came out there was a cop writing a parking ticket.
So I went up to him and said, "Come on, buddy, how about giving a guy a break?"
He ignored me and continued writing the ticket. So I called him a pencil-necked Nazi cop. He glared at me and started writing another ticket for worn tires!

So I then asked him if his psychiatrist makes him lie face down on the couch cause he's so ugly.
He finished the second ticket and put it on the windshield with the first. Then he started writing a third ticket!

This went on until he had placed 5 tickets on the winshield... the more I insulted him, the more tickets he wrote. I didn't care. My car was parked around the corner.


----------



## vraiblonde

Bay_Kat said:


> I didn't care. My car was parked around the corner.


----------



## Roman

Snowing? Leonard Nemoy died.


----------



## b23hqb

Still waiting for my bug guy to get here and do a little more exterminatin'.....


----------



## JeJeTe

I can't wait to get my hair done this afternoon.


----------



## JeJeTe

Also, Amy Winehouse's "Back to Black" is still impossible to turn off.


----------



## desertrat

Is a hippopotamus a hippopotamus, or just a really cool Opotamus?
Mitch Hedberg


----------



## Bay_Kat

Do people say TGIF any more?  Haven't really heard it lately.  Anyway, Happy Friday!


----------



## vraiblonde

Bay_Kat said:


> Do people say TGIF any more?  Haven't really heard it lately.  Anyway, Happy Friday!



Toes Go In First


----------



## desertrat

vraiblonde said:


> Toes Go In First



My fake plants died because I did not pretend to water them.


----------



## b23hqb

vraiblonde said:


> Toes Go In First



That used to be a little joke about the Polish Pope back in the 80's on why TGIF was painted on his toes......


----------



## desertrat

I am going to start hosting weekly OCD group meetings at my house. I don't have OCD but surely someone will be bothered enough to clean my house.


----------



## Bay_Kat

desertrat said:


> I am going to start hosting weekly OCD group meetings at my house. I don't have OCD but surely someone will be bothered enough to clean my house.



Why didn't I think of that.


----------



## belvak

Beach!! Soon!!!


----------



## Bann

Date night!


----------



## Salvador

I am Ironman.


----------



## b23hqb

Salvador said:


> I am Ironman.



You could be my mother in law for all I now.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Salvador said:


> I am a moron.



Tell us something we didn't know.


----------



## mamatutu

PrchJrkr said:


> Tell us something we didn't know.



I see what you did there.  I laughed.  My bad!  Was I entitled to laugh?  Oh wait...is entitled the wrong word to use?


----------



## TPD

Fireball on date night - oh yeah! ororor all the above!


----------



## RoseRed

I stayed out after dark!


----------



## Bay_Kat

Walmart at 8:30 at night is pretty funny, are pajamas the dress code to shop there at that time?


----------



## Monello

I95 in the entire state of Georgia is 3 lanes.  Well played.

Are you paying attention FL, SC, & NC?


----------



## Bay_Kat

Monello said:


> I95 in the entire state of Georgia is 3 lanes.  Well played.
> 
> Are you paying attention FL, SC, & NC?



Watch those Georgia police, they love to get you and they especially love to get you in a construction area.


----------



## kom526

0358 = Time to make some books. (The REAL kind)


----------



## TPD

I got me some Girl Scout cookies - WOOHOO!!


----------



## vraiblonde

TPD said:


> I got me some Girl Scout cookies - WOOHOO!!



Ooh, what kind?


----------



## Larry Gude

vraiblonde said:


> Ooh, what kind?



Samoa and the new toffee ones which are $5 and NOT, repeat, NOT worth.

You're welcome.


----------



## TPD

vraiblonde said:


> Ooh, what kind?



Thin mint, samoa, tag-a-longs!


----------



## kom526

Girl scout cookies and these ...


Really don't work well together.


----------



## RoseRed

kom526 said:


> Girl scout cookies and these ...
> View attachment 107080
> 
> Really don't work well together.



Do you wear them with fishnets?


----------



## Hank

I had to try it. A double fish is usually the only thing I have that is fast food. A double Old Bay fish at Mickey D's is pretty damn good.


----------



## RoseRed

Hank said:


> I had to try it. A double fish is usually the only thing I have that is fast food. A double Old Bay fish at Mickey D's is pretty damn good.


----------



## Roman

Hank said:


> I had to try it. A double fish is usually the only thing I have that is fast food. A double Old Bay fish at Mickey D's is pretty damn good.



Can't wait to try it!


----------



## Hank

RoseRed said:


>



I know. I know.


----------



## TPD

kom526 said:


> Girl scout cookies and these ...
> View attachment 107080
> 
> Really don't work well together.



LOL It did fit before I ate the cookies...


----------



## DoWhat

TPD said:


> I got me some Girl Scout cookies - WOOHOO!!



Dysons?


----------



## BigBlue

women drivers ?!?!



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zC7R-PM7UEo


----------



## TPD

DoWhat said:


> Dysons?



Ridge dollar general

Thank you.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Jack Daniels Honey Whiskey #celebratin'


----------



## Tito

bitches be crazy


----------



## Bay_Kat

Jaws Marathon on AMC


----------



## Bay_Kat

RoseRed said:


> Do you wear them with fishnets?



I'm thinking more of a crab trap. 

Ooops, did I say that out loud?


----------



## RoseRed

Bay_Kat said:


> I'm thinking more of a crab trap.
> 
> Ooops, did I say that out loud?



??? I don't get it. :-/


----------



## GregV814

next to a new car, a Chernerized car is best... theres noooooway nobody can beat a Ralph Brown Buick....nooooooowayyyyyyyy


----------



## PrchJrkr

Ice pellets are falling in Loveville.


----------



## b23hqb

Should hit about 77 this afternoon for my grandson's fourth birthday party.


----------



## Monello

I fish a lot, when I can.


----------



## sockgirl77

Researching prenups online...


----------



## RoseRed

Who remembers paper straws?


----------



## sockgirl77

RoseRed said:


> Who remembers paper straws?



I do! I still see them for sale. They're usually in the party supplies aisle.


----------



## RoseRed

sockgirl77 said:


> I do! I still see them for sale. They're usually in the party supplies aisle.



Good to know!


----------



## sockgirl77

RoseRed said:


> Good to know!



Check Michaels!


----------



## BernieP

sockgirl77 said:


> Researching prenups online...



breaking or creating?

Part of me says your marriage is doomed from the start if you are signing a prenupt.


----------



## sockgirl77

BernieP said:


> breaking or creating?
> 
> Part of me says your marriage is doomed from the start if you are signing a prenupt.



And the other part of you?


----------



## Bay_Kat

local weather guy just said 49 of the 50 states has snow on the ground.


----------



## TPD

The moment you realize when it is 32º outside and the draft is from the hole in the crotch of your pants because you are going commando today after learning of the new tp on SOMD...


----------



## BigBlue

Bay_Kat said:


> local weather guy just said 49 of the 50 states has snow on the ground.




Which one would that be ,Alaska ?


----------



## desertrat

Ever wonder where the saying "In a pigs eye came from"?


----------



## Roman

Never heard that one.


----------



## b23hqb

desertrat said:


> Ever wonder where the saying "In a pigs eye came from"?



Go shiver yer own timbers, matey.


----------



## desertrat

Before you judge someone walk a mile in their shoes, then keep going because hey free shoes!


----------



## PsyOps

Elixir Nanoweb


----------



## desertrat

...


----------



## b23hqb

desertrat said:


> Before you judge someone walk a mile in their shoes, then keep going because hey free shoes!



And if you walk a mile in those free shoes for a Camel, ride on.


----------



## vraiblonde

desertrat said:


> Before you judge someone walk a mile in their shoes, then keep going because hey free shoes!



I judge people by their shoes.


----------



## Larry Gude

Bay_Kat said:


> local weather guy just said 49 of the 50 states has snow on the ground.



Where the hell do they put it in the one??????


----------



## b23hqb

vraiblonde said:


> I judge people by their shoes.



Imelda Marcos judged herself by her shoes.


----------



## BigBlue

Just remember wherever you are going,once you get there...there you are !


----------



## Bay_Kat

Don't forget to spring forward this weekend.


----------



## RoseRed

Bay_Kat said:


> Don't forget to spring forward this weekend.



I thought it was next weekend?


----------



## Bann

RoseRed said:


> I thought it was next weekend?





Nope, this weekend.  

http://www.baltimoresun.com/news/we...ylight-savings-time-begin-20150301-story.html


----------



## vraiblonde

Bay_Kat said:


> Don't forget to spring forward this weekend.



I just love to spring forward


----------



## sockgirl77

vraiblonde said:


> I judge people by their shoes.


:shrug:


----------



## b23hqb

Bann said:


> Nope, this weekend.
> 
> http://www.baltimoresun.com/news/we...ylight-savings-time-begin-20150301-story.html



Gotta make up for that extra hour sleep we gained last fall, right? Fair is fair, except I'm sure women, children, and minorities will be hardest hit by this government plan.


----------



## Bay_Kat

RoseRed said:


> I thought it was next weekend?



aren't you glad this thread isn't staying on topic?


----------



## RoseRed

Bay_Kat said:


> aren't you glad this thread isn't staying on topic?



Did you say something?


----------



## vraiblonde

vraiblonde said:


> Turkey bacon is actually pretty good as long as you're not expecting, you know, bacon.



Okay, nevermind about this.  I just tried to eat a slice of leftover turkey bacon and ended up spitting it out because it was so vile.


----------



## gretchen

Lance.


----------



## sockgirl77

gretchen said:


> Lance.



Crackers?


----------



## b23hqb

Creepy ass white cracker, Traevon Martin style?


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Walk into Lowes and it's dry.

Walk out with bundles of trim and 3 doors and it's raining......


----------



## b23hqb

Things could be worse.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Chris0nllyn said:


> Walk into Lowes and it's dry.
> 
> Walk out with bundles of trim and 3 doors and it's raining......



Hey, it's just Murphy and his Law, at it again.

Did you see any "totally legal to be here" cheap help looking for work?  Or is that just at the Home Depot?


----------



## BigBlue

...why is there always traffic on 95 in Delaware ?


----------



## Chris0nllyn

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Hey, it's just Murphy and his Law, at it again.
> 
> Did you see any "totally legal to be here" cheap help looking for work?  Or is that just at the Home Depot?



Not this time. Typically they hang out at the HD in Oxen Hill


----------



## Monello

I helped stock trout on the Patuxent river today.  It was cold as all get out.  I don't think the fish minded 1 bit.

Anyone jonesing to fish for trout there were a few hundred released today in the fly fishing only area.


----------



## desertrat

Monello said:


> I helped stock trout on the Patuxent river today.  It was cold as all get out.  I don't think the fish minded 1 bit.
> 
> Anyone jonesing to fish for trout there were a few hundred released today in the fly fishing only area.



On topic, sorry. Nothing like camping by the side of a stream, this was AZ and catching wilds for breakfast, lunch and dinner. Had to pack a ways to do it though. Plus drive maybe 10 hours. Totally worth every bit. Barely a sign that people had been there.


----------



## Bann

So, one of my cousins who will be at my family reunion at the end of March lives in Lampasas, Tx.    I thought that was an interesting sounding name, but had never heard of it before.  It's not far from Ft. Hood, where he's in the military.  

I've never been to Texas.  Might have to make a visit.


----------



## FED_UP

Which one of you ladies was just in the commissary with yoga pants on,    GOD bless you.  Nothing to the imagination.


----------



## TPD

I hear the pt no pt fog horn tonight.


----------



## buddscreek

I ran over fresh road apples this morning.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

There should be a threat of snow every day.

Makes the commute much easier.


----------



## b23hqb

Thursday - wash the sheets and towels day.


----------



## sockgirl77

CVS has Scott Tissue on sale.


----------



## b23hqb

First day of Spring Break here. High school SR  daughter and her girlfriends are heading to Clearwater Beach. I hope they don't drag anything back.


----------



## PJay

I want full service gas stations to return.


----------



## b23hqb

Aarrgghhh! Two more loads yesterday totaling 480 lbs of leaves to the yard waste site. Only about eight more loads to go to finish the backyard! Back to the backyard!


----------



## bulldog

I think I'm addicted to Girl Scout cookies...Tagalongs.


----------



## Kris10

Happy International Day of Awesomeness!! 

.................

What is The International Day of Awesomeness?

The International Day of Awesomeness is a celebration of awesomeness. People are awesome every day, frequently don't realize it, and their feats of awesomeness are rarely recognized. We aim to fix that, with a special day to both perform and celebrate feats of awesomeness!


----------



## TPD

Tequila makes me awesomeness! Yummmmmmmmm


----------



## RPMDAD

Only 7 days till St. Patrick's day.


----------



## b23hqb

RPMDAD said:


> Only 7 days till St. Patrick's day.



and?..........Gonna kiss the Blarney's butt?


----------



## BigBlue

.....how the hell do you mess op a grilled cheese samich ??


----------



## b23hqb

......union peeps are quite capable of that.


----------



## BigBlue

b23hqb said:


> ......union peeps are quite capable of that.



ahhh, the voice of experience


----------



## kom526

I was on TV tonight.


----------



## RoseRed

kom526 said:


> I was on TV tonight.


Linkie?


----------



## kom526

RoseRed said:


> Linkie?



They will show it again on CH 95 on Sunday. BOCC public forum.


----------



## FED_UP

BigBlue said:


> .....how the hell do you mess op a grilled cheese samich ??



Forgot the cheese.


----------



## ArkRescue

FIREMAN said:


> Has anybody seen my baseball?



ok so now losing your balls is OT?  Hmmm.


----------



## Kinnakeet

Thank god were driving because were to drunk to walk


----------



## luvmygdaughters

I want to go to Vegas.


----------



## RoseRed

Chili cook-off heartburn.


----------



## Monello

1 hit wonder songs easily transform into earworms.


----------



## b23hqb

BigBlue said:


> ahhh, the voice of experience



Yup. Was a union member, but not a union dude, for nearly 32 years and saw first hand that the main purpose of a union is to keep the worst possible employee employed so as to collect their union dues.


----------



## b23hqb

HS senior daughter on spring break and is deep sea fishing with her GF and her parents in the Gulf. What a horrible way to spend the day.


----------



## mamatutu

This year is Maryland's 381st anniversary.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Anyone remember the show Blue Mountain State? They are making a movie.


----------



## lucky_bee

Chris0nllyn said:


> Anyone remember the show Blue Mountain State? They are making a movie.



I just discovered this show on Netflix. So funny. Same humor as American Pie...yet better  I'm excited.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

lucky_bee said:


> I just discovered this show on Netflix. So funny. Same humor as American Pie...yet better  I'm excited.



Thad is funny as hell.

"Mojitos!"


----------



## Bay_Kat

Tomorrow is Pi Day, how do you plan to celebrate?


----------



## TPD

Luke warm is  !


----------



## b23hqb

A 44 oz Diet Coke in the morning is my wake up call.


----------



## Roman

Rain! Yuck!


----------



## Bay_Kat

Debating on whether to turn on the AC or not.  Record highs the last few days but I think it will change again.


----------



## kom526

Misty rainy 5k completed


----------



## DoWhat

kom526 said:


> Misty rainy 5k completed



Stud.


----------



## PJay

Pollen has arrived in Florida. My car is now yellow.


----------



## Monello

Fishing in the rain, 
Just fishing in the rain,
What a glorious feeling........

My apologies to Mr. Kelly


----------



## PJay

Tip:

Add 1/4 cup popcorn to a lunch bag, 2 little folds to close, place in microwave for 2 minutes. 

Then add your favorite toppings.


----------



## GregV814

I dont care for the new voice on "mysteries at the museum"...thats all.


----------



## kom526

Middle of the night leg cramps suck.


----------



## BigBlue

Why is there Air ?


----------



## TPD

Gyros for supper!


----------



## RoseRed

kom526 said:


> Middle of the night leg cramps suck.



You need a banana.


----------



## kom526

RoseRed said:


> You need a banana.


Moving on to wine. I'm sure there is some potassium in there somewhere.


----------



## PJay

Have I mentioned I love my air mattress...well, I do.


----------



## RoseRed

kom526 said:


> Moving on to wine. I'm sure there is some potassium in there somewhere.



Wine is fine.


----------



## RPMDAD

TPD said:


> Gyros for supper!



yummers, one of my favorites


----------



## Roman

Cold day, full belly!


----------



## PJay

Fact:

<-------She is spoiled sweet. For instance,  after tossing the just dried towels on the bed, she dives on top. Not allowed to fold till they have cooled.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Have they found Putin?  Haven't watched news all day, don't see anything online.


----------



## BigBlue

RoseRed said:


> You need a banana.





BA-NA-NA!!!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLMJPKylg2Y


----------



## TPD

Kindness is a language that the deaf can hear and the blind can see.


----------



## Roman

Nice!


----------



## PrchJrkr

What's the best way to cook a Guinea Keet?


----------



## Bay_Kat

My husband brought back some salt water taffy from Daytona yesterday, cotton candy and birthday cake are the best.


----------



## PJay

Happy Birthday to all those celebrating!


----------



## Hank

Homesick said:


> Happy Birthday to all those celebrating!



Thanks!


----------



## DoWhat

Hank said:


> Thanks!



Kitten?


----------



## Monello

Some guys do nothing but complain.


----------



## vraiblonde

Monello said:


> Some guys do nothing but complain.



But!  Some guys have all the luck!


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> But!  Some guys have all the luck!



Some guys have all the pain...


----------



## desertrat

Tapioca gags me.


----------



## BigBlue

Harlem Globetrotters put on a real nice show ,kids will enjoy it .


----------



## TPD

Maple & bacon cheddar cheese from SIGS is da bomb!


----------



## Hank

DoWhat said:


> Kitten?



Maybe.


----------



## SG_Player1974

desertrat said:


> Tapioca gags me.



Is that what you call it?


----------



## BigBlue

Millburn Deli Joes's


----------



## PsyOps

I will not be impressed with technology until I can download food from the internet.


----------



## BigBlue

Marriage is a wonderful institution, but who wants to live in an institution?
Groucho Marx


----------



## sockgirl77

Life would be much better if men's were labeled by size. ~Socki


----------



## RoseRed

sockgirl77 said:


> Life would be much better if men's were labeled by size. ~Socki



Men's what?


----------



## SG_Player1974

sockgirl77 said:


> Life would be much better if men's were labeled by size. ~Socki



Often times... the sizes are not the problem. Its the amount of ...*cough* "cushion" *cough* in the way! :shrug:


----------



## sockgirl77

RoseRed said:


> Men's what?



Men, no 's.


----------



## b23hqb

sockgirl77 said:


> Life would be much better if men's were labeled by size. ~Socki



Like "one size fits all"?


----------



## sockgirl77

SG_Player1974 said:


> Often times... the sizes are not the problem. Its the amount of ...*cough* "cushion" *cough* in the way! :shrug:



Not an issue here.


----------



## sockgirl77

b23hqb said:


> Like "one size fits all"?



I'm sure "miniature" fits in all.


----------



## MMDad

sockgirl77 said:


> I'm sure "miniature" fits in all.



They just aren't invited back for a repeat performance.


----------



## SG_Player1974

sockgirl77 said:


> Not an issue here.



I'm sure...


----------



## sockgirl77

MMDad said:


> They just aren't invited back for a repeat performance.


----------



## SG_Player1974

MMDad said:


> They just aren't invited back for a repeat performance.



Or... maybe they are just invited IN the back


----------



## sockgirl77

SG_Player1974 said:


> Or... maybe they are just invited IN the back


----------



## b23hqb

Fresh potato salad for breakfast - Um Um Ummmmm.


----------



## Monello

Judging from this morning's weather, I'd say the leprechaun saw his shadow.


----------



## desertrat

I can eat 50 hard boiled eggs.


----------



## RoseRed

desertrat said:


> i can eat 50 hard boiled eggs.



p-u!


----------



## desertrat

A British Airways flight was forced to turn around because of a "smelly poo".
The plane was heading from Heathrow to Dubai on Thursday - a seven-hour flight.
Abhishek Sachdev, who was on board tweeted: "Insane. Our BA flight to Dubai returned back to Heathrow because of a smelly poo in the toilet."
He told a newspaper: "The pilot made an announcement requesting senior cabin crew, and we knew something was a bit odd.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/31908620


----------



## BigBlue

desertrat said:


> A British Airways flight was forced to turn around because of a "smelly poo".
> The plane was heading from Heathrow to Dubai on Thursday - a seven-hour flight.
> Abhishek Sachdev, who was on board tweeted: "Insane. Our BA flight to Dubai returned back to Heathrow because of a smelly poo in the toilet."
> He told a newspaper: "The pilot made an announcement requesting senior cabin crew, and we knew something was a bit odd.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/31908620




50 hard boiled eggs will do that .


----------



## TPD

I do not have any celery or bananas for my peanut butter.


----------



## Tito

Herpes is no joke!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

If Adam and Eve were the first humans, why do all their depictions have belly buttons?


----------



## BigBlue

It should be law that all everyone must drink cold milk with warm  chocolate chip cookies .


----------



## TPD

Greta was on the mark with her 'Off the Record' comment tonight!


----------



## RoseRed

Fried chicken is much better than corned beef and cabbage.


----------



## Hank

Sushi & Sapporo!


----------



## BigBlue

Cars need "sorry" lights people can activate when they do something stupid.


----------



## PsyOps

So I was driving home one day and came up on this car with, what appeared to be, a beautiful blonde driving.  As I get next to her, I looked over and sure enough there was a very beautiful blonde......... picking her nose and eating it


----------



## ArkRescue

PsyOps said:


> So I was driving home one day and came up on this car with, what appeared to be, a beautiful blonde driving.  As I get next to her, I looked over and sure enough there was a very beautiful blonde......... picking her nose and eating it



Get over it - she was hungry - just offer to take her to dinner ........ lol


----------



## BigBlue

If white wine goes with fish, do white grapes go with sushi?


----------



## Monello

Who wants to go fishing?


----------



## TPD

Jumping to conclusions is a poor form of exercise.


----------



## NRIT

Anyone else enjoying a wonderful Saturday afternoon drink?...


----------



## NRIT

How do you tell a dyed brunette from a true brunette?.... that statement is flawed.....


----------



## kom526

Kneeling preacher curls and triceps kickbacks FTW. (Yesterday was legs so )


----------



## TPD

A real woman never lets her man leave hungry or horny.


----------



## GWguy

"Amazing stop-motion special effects that will set the standard for years to come!"

"Music that will be bigger than Madonna!"

Trailers from the movie "Howard the Duck" from the '80s.  :lmfao:  Just rolling on the floor here....  I love old cheezy movies, especially bad scifi.


----------



## b23hqb

Had to remove the scope on my .308, so went to the range today and sighted it in @ 75 yards. Soon knocking down gongs at 600 yards. Fun fun fun.


----------



## desertrat

I kinda miss MD.


Oh I want a .308.


----------



## vraiblonde

I make the dinner most nights in the VraiMonello household, but when Monello cooks, HE COOKS!  Tonight we have loaded cauliflower casserole, Dauphinoise potatoes, and beef rib steaks.

I made him runzas.


----------



## GWguy

desertrat said:


> I kinda miss MD.


----------



## GregV814

picture yourself on a boat on a river, with tangerine trees and marmalade skies...


----------



## Bann

Subs from Nick's tonight, because today and part of tomorrow has been/will be getting ready for our trip to N'awlins to spend time with my Auntie and family.  :

I'm having the steak & cheese (real steak, not that frozen Steakum crap) and some of their homemade potato chips. Oh, and I threw together a salad to make it healthier.  

Tomorrow I will cook.


----------



## PJay

I love movie and pizza night's. Dracula Untold tonight will be the film.

Thanks to the person mentioning it...you know who you are.


----------



## GWguy

Homesick said:


> I love movie and pizza night's. Dracula Untold tonight will be the film.
> 
> Thanks to the person mentioning it...you know who you are.





Spoiler



Near the end looks alot like a zombie invasion flick...


----------



## PJay

Someone has just grown a very long nose.


----------



## BigBlue

Are part-time bandleaders semi-conductors?


----------



## vraiblonde

BigBlue said:


> Are part-time bandleaders semi-conductors?





Monello and I are getting drunk tonight.  Those are my favorite date nights.


----------



## GWguy

BigBlue said:


> Are part-time bandleaders semi-conductors?



Are *trans*istors bi-phased?


----------



## PrchJrkr

Does Howdy Doody have wooden balls, man?


----------



## GWguy

If an iguana can't get it up, is that a reptile dysfunction?


----------



## Salvador

GWguy said:


> If an iguana can't get it up, is that a reptile dysfunction?



iguanas are an invasive species in some areas and are killed and eaten


----------



## BigBlue

vraiblonde said:


> Monello and I are getting drunk tonight.  Those are my favorite date nights.



we need pics for proof !


----------



## BigBlue

Support bacteria - they're the only culture some people have.


----------



## ArkRescue

Chris0nllyn said:


> Not this time. Typically they hang out at the HD in *Oxen* Hill



Ox*o*n I used to live there


----------



## Monello

BigBlue said:


> we need pics for proof !


----------



## BigBlue

Monello said:


> View attachment 107414
> 
> 
> View attachment 107415




LOL , I was thinking more along these lines .

http://www.worldwideinterweb.com/item/3103-the-50-most-bizarre-couples-photos-ever.html


----------



## vraiblonde

BigBlue said:


> LOL , I was thinking more along these lines .
> 
> http://www.worldwideinterweb.com/item/3103-the-50-most-bizarre-couples-photos-ever.html



Why do you think about things like that?


----------



## SG_Player1974

vraiblonde said:


> Why do you think about things like that?



Same reason you both think we will believe those are actually pics of you both? :shrug:


----------



## vraiblonde

SG_Player1974 said:


> Same reason you both think we will believe those are actually pics of you both? :shrug:



Um, Monello wasn't trying to pass the teenagers in the photos off as us.


----------



## sockgirl77

I can smell the pollen count slowly rising.


----------



## RoseRed

Why is it necessary for women from the other side of the building to come over and use the women's room to drop an atomic crap.  Use your own bathroom!


----------



## BigBlue

vraiblonde said:


> Why do you think about things like that?



LOL , I just think there funny.Since this was a pretty carefree thread .


----------



## GWguy

RoseRed said:


> Why is it necessary for women from the other side of the building to come over and use the women's room to drop an atomic crap.  Use your own bathroom!



Return the favor...


----------



## MMDad

GWguy said:


> Return the favor...



Hers are glitter and rose petals, so she can't.


----------



## vraiblonde

I think the best dessert is a big ol' spoonful of Nutella.


----------



## b23hqb

Yuck.


----------



## vraiblonde

b23hqb said:


> Yuck.



*gasp*  How dare you!!!!!


----------



## b23hqb

How dare me what off-topic? I gag every time I buy a jar for my daughter, who I think is getting tired of the stuff.


----------



## PJay

FYI:

To all you Peep lovers, you can now drink them!


----------



## BigBlue

Can atheists get insurance for "acts of God?"


----------



## Tito

skeet skeet


----------



## sockgirl77

Tito said:


> skeet skeet



Let me see ya sock it to me one mo' time.


----------



## sockgirl77

Tito said:


> skeet skeet



Let me see ya sock it to me one mo' time.


----------



## Monello

sockgirl77 said:


> Let me see ya sock it to me one mo' time.



 Not that there's anything wrong with that! - Jerry Seinfeld


----------



## BigBlue

"Man does not control his own fate. The women in his life do that for him."
Groucho Marx


----------



## PsyOps

Did everyone hear that Larry is a democrat?


----------



## sockgirl77

I need a new avatar. Any suggestions?


----------



## b23hqb

Just chaperoned my final HS orchestra competition last night. After 24 consecutive years of elementary through high school for three kids, it is finally coming to an end June 5.


----------



## Bann

b23hqb said:


> Just chaperoned my final HS orchestra competition last night. After 24 consecutive years of elementary through high school for three kids, it is finally coming to an end June 5.



   Way to go!   I finished up last June.  I am havin' so much fun filling up my free time and using my vacay time for moi!


----------



## Monello

Ice cream.  So many flavors, so little time.


----------



## MMDad

vraiblonde said:


> I think the best dessert is a big ol' spoonful of Nutella.



Saw a recipe last night for Nutella cheesecake. Graham crackers, 1 stick butter, and 1 tbsp. Nutella in the crust. One pound of cream cheese, 1/2 cup powdered sugar, and the rest of the Nutella jar, mix, fill, and fridge. No baking.

Might just have to try it this weekend.


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> I think the best dessert is a big ol' spoonful of Nutella.



Love, love, LOVE Nutella!


----------



## KDENISE977

MMDad said:


> Saw a recipe last night for Nutella cheesecake. Graham crackers, 1 stick butter, and 1 tbsp. Nutella in the crust. One pound of cream cheese, 1/2 cup powdered sugar, and the rest of the Nutella jar, mix, fill, and fridge. No baking.
> 
> Might just have to try it this weekend.



I made a peanut butter cheesecake last weekend almost exact same way.... only used a chocolate crust !!


----------



## vraiblonde

MMDad said:


> Saw a recipe last night for Nutella cheesecake. Graham crackers, 1 stick butter, and 1 tbsp. Nutella in the crust. One pound of cream cheese, 1/2 cup powdered sugar, and the rest of the Nutella jar, mix, fill, and fridge. No baking.
> 
> Might just have to try it this weekend.



The other night I made last minute Nutella souffles out of Nutella, 2 eggs, a splash of cream, and a pinch of flour.  They were amazing.


----------



## SG_Player1974

sockgirl77 said:


> I need a new avatar. Any suggestions?



Scentsy?...... Really?

I pictured you as more of a Ron Jeremy profile kinda girl.


----------



## sockgirl77

SG_Player1974 said:


> Scentsy?...... Really?
> 
> I pictured you as more of a Ron Jeremy profile kinda girl.


That man is hideous. I prefer Kaylani Lei.


----------



## b23hqb

Just ordered a new Nikon m223 scope and mounting bracket for my 20" AR 15 - should easily be knocking down gongs at 600+ yards by next weekend with the 55 grain 5.56.


----------



## SG_Player1974

sockgirl77 said:


> I prefer Kaylani Lei.



I guess someone has Cinemax.... or is that Skin-a-max?


----------



## PJay

Confession..

from dislike to now being an avocado addict..


----------



## PJay

vraiblonde said:


> The other night I made last minute Nutella souffles out of Nutella, 2 eggs, a splash of cream, and a pinch of flour.  They were amazing.
> 
> View attachment 107494



Thanks! Will try this...


----------



## b23hqb

It's getting serious now. Time to really focus on the NCAA Elite Eight (Mens). Wisconsin looks way determined, folks. But Kentucky? 40-0 if they run the table? Ridiculous!!

But likely.


----------



## PsyOps

It snowed this morning


----------



## BigBlue

My daughter made a "Cherry Garcia "birthday cake(no ice cream) yesterday ,OUTSTANDING!!!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

100 pages


----------



## BigBlue

Calvert Marine Museum 

 has some good stuff going on .

http://www.calvertmarinemuseum.com/35/Concerts-Events-Cruises


----------



## desertrat

It sure is nice out today. Been sitting out back in shorts and a tee shirt.


----------



## mamatutu

My hub just read this joke to me from his FB...

This Halloween, I am going to dress up as a Democrat.  When the kids come to my door, I will take half their candy, and tell them I will give it to the kids that were too lazy to go trick or treating.


----------



## kom526

I ran a shade over 6 miles this evening. Hi, my name is Forrest, Forrest Gump.
https://38.media.tumblr.com/a0308d83c663bf578f9437331f2c33ed/tumblr_n6442ayh091t2c9k4o1_500.gif


----------



## Monello

No fish today.  The water looked like chocolate milk due to recent rains.  Good news is the lakes are open tomorrow.


----------



## PJay

Need a change of scenery, so we're getting the RV ready to move to another location ...:vroomvroom: :beepbeep:


----------



## BigBlue

Homesick said:


> Need a change of scenery, so we're getting the RV ready to move to another location ...:vroomvroom: :beepbeep:




Should be moving east soon


----------



## sockgirl77

...


----------



## BigBlue

Made my reservations for a full week in the Berkshires this fall .


----------



## Monello

All ice creams are not created equal.


----------



## BigBlue

monello said:


> all ice creams are not created equal.




 amen!!!


----------



## sockgirl77

I know a forum member who is in the process of writing a letter from the tooth fairy to the cutest little girl in the world. Seems as if the tooth fairy slipped up last night. 


We'll blame it on those crazy flying monkeys that chased her out of an African treehouse.


----------



## b23hqb

Off to the Lowry Park Zoo here, one of the best kid's zoo in the country, with the grand kiddies. Always a good time.


----------



## JeJeTe

My sinuses hurt.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

I'm hungry and its not even close to lunchtime.


----------



## Monello

1 trip around the sun together.  What an amazing journey.


----------



## mamatutu

My daughter ran in the Cherry Blossom DC run today.  I am very proud of her.  The pics she sent are amazing.  Those trees are beautiful, and the history of them is quite interesting knowing now how history unfolded after the gift.


----------



## vraiblonde

Monello said:


> 1 trip around the sun together.  What an amazing journey.





We do have fun, don't we?


----------



## b23hqb

Sixth funeral this week in the last four months for me, and two of them were younger than I. The funeral industry thrives on, with so many just dying to get in.


----------



## RoseRed

I got to see :wr: this morning!


----------



## BigBlue

Just found out my daughter has a essay being published this summer .


----------



## FED_UP

Read this story, I thought it was worth putting out there, since I think they suck too.

Travelocity
This is a long story , Please take the time to read it all . I have a friend, Nikki , who got ripped off by Travelocity. She was trying to get home to see her elderly and infirm father in Malta. and she saved and saved for a long time and bought her ticket from Travelocity. When she filled out the info on the Travelocity site she put in her name on her ID as instructed and paid her money, (it costs nearly 3000.00 one way, so she saved for a long time) When she got to the airport the airline told her to call Travelocity and have them change the ticket to her maiden name, as listed on her passport. They said they do it all the time and it would be fine. She stood at the kiosk for 3 hours talking and waiting on Travelocity. while she was on hold the Airline said, this is ridiculous and they even tried to tell the ding bat from Travelocity on the phone what to do, But as a result of Travelocity's lack of customer service and action, Nikki missed her flight. And the one after that, and as a result was sent home having been told by Travelocity that because she missed her flight they will not offer a voucher for travel the next day and she will not get a refund either because their policy is that if you miss your flight you forfeit all money. Never mind that she missed the flight while on the phone to them ! Since this all happened last week, Her dad has had a stroke. She needs to get home to see him before it's too late. I need for all of you to go on the Travelocity site on yelp on wherever you can think of including 7 on your side and post this story, write about it share it copy and paste it, whatever it takes. Blast them! I did not make in time to be with my Mama when she died and I will NEVER forgive myself for it. I don't want Nikki to have the same regrets
%u2014 feeling determined.  http://travelocity-com-reviews.measuredup.com/Complaint-Travelocity-1060441155


----------



## BigBlue

FED_UP said:


> Read this story, I thought it was worth putting out there, sinc I think they suck too.
> 
> Travelocity.  http://travelocity-com-reviews.measuredup.com/Complaint-Travelocity-1060441155



I understand your feelings but the name should always match the passport if you wait till you get to the airport it is to late .In this day and age companies won't do something like that over the phone with out other ID if at all  and they still have to verify it .


----------



## FED_UP

BigBlue said:


> I understand your feelings but the name should always match the passport if you wait till you get to the airport it is to late .In this day and age companies won't do something like that over the phone with out other ID if at all  and they still have to verify it .



That is not my story I, read it when I was looking up travelocity reviews.   A lot of the reviews are terrible. I say they suck to because of the amount of time they want to take for a refund for me.  The lady in the story really got fugged, and yea she has to take some of the blame, they should have worked something out with her for 3,000 bucks, but when your dealing with 3rd parties it leaves you with no real responsible person to talk too.


----------



## vraiblonde

FED_UP said:


> I need for all of you to go on the Travelocity site on yelp on wherever you can think of including 7 on your side and post this story, write about it share it copy and paste it, whatever it takes. Blast them!



I hate this person (not you, Fed, the author).  So a bunch of internet idiots now get on and trash a business based on the word of some other internet idiot who is apparently illiterate to boot.

Irresponsible.


----------



## SG_Player1974

vraiblonde said:


> So a bunch of internet idiots now get on and trash a business based on the word of some other internet idiot who is apparently illiterate to boot.
> 
> Irresponsible.



Doesn't this comprise 30-40% of the forum traffic HERE?


----------



## Bay_Kat

Ugh, tearing up an old vinyl floor in my kitchen, putting new floor in this weekend. What a nasty job.


----------



## bulldog

Turkey season opens this Saturday.


----------



## FED_UP

SG_Player1974 said:


> Doesn't this comprise 30-40% of the forum traffic HERE?



Pretty much.


----------



## FED_UP

vraiblonde said:


> I hate this person (not you, Fed, the author).  So a bunch of internet idiots now get on and trash a business based on the word of some other internet idiot who is apparently illiterate to boot.
> 
> Irresponsible.



The little people wanted to speak out, $3,000 loss is a good reason too. Social media today is a good way of venting I guess. Lets say that happend to you, what would yoiu do? Remember you spent months saving $3,000.


----------



## b23hqb

FED_UP said:


> The little people wanted to speak out, $3,000 loss is a good reason too. Social media today is a good way of venting I guess. Lets say that happend to you, what would yoiu do? Remember you spent months saving $3,000.



I just suffered a $3,000+ loss by writing a check to the IRS this morning. Ugghhh.


----------



## FED_UP

b23hqb said:


> I just suffered a $3,000+ loss by writing a check to the IRS this morning. Ugghhh.



Write to your congressman, they started this BS

Origin
The roots of IRS go back to the Civil War when President Lincoln and Congress, in 1862, created the position of commissioner of Internal Revenue and enacted an income tax to pay war expenses. The income tax was repealed 10 years later. Congress revived the income tax in 1894, but the Supreme Court ruled it unconstitutional the following year.

16th Amendment
In 1913, Wyoming ratified the 16th Amendment, providing the three-quarter majority of states necessary to amend the Constitution. The 16th Amendment gave Congress the authority to enact an income tax. That same year, the first Form 1040 appeared after Congress levied a 1 percent tax on net personal incomes above $3,000 with a 6 percent surtax on incomes of more than $500,000.

In 1918, during World War I, the top rate of the income tax rose to 77 percent to help finance the war effort. It dropped sharply in the post-war years, down to 24 percent in 1929, and rose again during the Depression. During World War II, Congress introduced payroll withholding and quarterly tax payments.
http://www.irs.gov/uac/Brief-History-of-IRS


----------



## PsyOps

FED_UP said:


> Write to your congressman, they started this BS



Hmmm... How'd they get there?


----------



## vraiblonde

FED_UP said:


> The little people wanted to speak out, $3,000 loss is a good reason too. Social media today is a good way of venting I guess. Lets say that happend to you, what would yoiu do? Remember you spent months saving $3,000.



We don't even know if this story is true.  For all we know the author is Expedia busting on their competitor.  They even said it wasn't a first-person account - they are telling this story on behalf of "a friend".


----------



## 1stGenSMIB

vraiblonde said:


> We don't even know if this story is true.  For all we know the author is Expedia busting on their competitor.  They even said it wasn't a first-person account - they are telling this story on behalf of "a friend".



It's on the Internet...it must be true.

Even if the story is true, the girl had plenty of time while saving to get her paperwork in order. Why do all the stupid people want to blame society (or in this case some random business) for their ineptness?

Just one more reason I don't have a FB account. Too many gullible friends just waiting to spam me with crap like this.


----------



## FED_UP

sastanley said:


> It's on the Internet...it must be true.
> 
> Even if the story is true, the girl had plenty of time while saving to get her paperwork in order. Why do all the stupid people want to blame society (or in this case some random business) for their ineptness?
> 
> Just one more reason I don't have a FB account. Too many gullible friends just waiting to spam me with crap like this.



I told my neice I don't have a FB account, she looked at me as if I was crazy.


----------



## RareBreed

FED_UP said:


> I told my neice I don't have a FB account, she looked at me as if I was crazy.



People do that with my husband when he tells them he doesn't have a cell phone.


----------



## FED_UP

RareBreed said:


> People do that with my husband when he tells them he doesn't have a cell phone.



He doesn't have a cell phone.


----------



## vraiblonde

FED_UP said:


> He doesn't have a cell phone.



My folks don't have an ATM card.  That boggled my mind.


----------



## Monello

Everything is bigger in Texas.  

Unless you're from Alaska.


----------



## FED_UP

Since women are from Venus and men are from Mars, can someone please translate.

Wife says "when are we going to paint"


----------



## vraiblonde

FED_UP said:


> Since women are from Venus and men are from Mars, can someone please translate.
> 
> Wife says "when are we going to paint"



Translation:  "When are you going to paint?"

More specific:  "Paint right now."


----------



## SG_Player1974

FED_UP said:


> Since women are from Venus and men are from Mars, can someone please translate.
> 
> Wife says "when are we going to paint"



Reply: "As soon as we make me that sammich!"


----------



## FED_UP

vraiblonde said:


> Translation:  "When are you going to paint?"
> 
> More specific:  "Paint right now."


----------



## Bay_Kat

I saw on TV this morning that 60 is the new 40. #nohagshere


----------



## BigBlue

We had the first crabs of the season the other night!


----------



## b23hqb

Monello said:


> Everything is bigger in Texas.
> 
> Unless you're from Alaska.



Even then, everything IS bigger in Texas. Just ask 'em. Texans, that is.


----------



## Bann

Bay_Kat said:


> I saw on TV this morning that 60 is the new 40. #nohagshere



    I'll be 56 next month - proud of it, too!


----------



## BigBlue

Any one here ride horse's ?


----------



## GregV814

you can always tell a Texan....just not much.....


----------



## mamatutu

Didn't see the usual Tiki Bar thread this year.  I wonder how many members went.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Sad, Jimmy Buffett is in Tampa tonight and I'm not there.  That's okay, I'm putting new floor in the kitchen and enjoying the concert live on Margaritaville.  Love me some Buffett and my floor is looking fabulous.


----------



## RoseRed

Buffet is fun in concert.  Sorry you missed it.


----------



## Bay_Kat

RoseRed said:


> Buffet is fun in concert.  Sorry you missed it.



Me too, but I'm done with the floor for the night, so now I'm watching here....

http://www.margaritaville.tv/live


----------



## FED_UP

BigBlue said:


> Any one here ride horse's ?



 A lady said I felt like a stallion once, do you want her number?


----------



## PJay

There's a Parrot Head among us...


----------



## mamatutu

...


----------



## BigBlue

fed_up said:


> a lady said i felt like a stallion once, do you want her number?



lol,


----------



## BigBlue

Bay_Kat said:


> Sad, Jimmy Buffett is in Tampa tonight and I'm not there.  That's okay, I'm putting new floor in the kitchen and enjoying the concert live on Margaritaville.  Love me some Buffett and my floor is looking fabulous.



What are you going with ? We just put in wood and carpet,and tile(in the bathroom) downstairs and we are very happy with it .


----------



## mamatutu

Crocheting an afghan for my daughter's new house, watching Goodfellas with hub, and enjoying this forum.  Good times!


----------



## PsyOps

There... I'm done.


----------



## Bay_Kat

BigBlue said:


> What are you going with ? We just put in wood and carpet,and tile(in the bathroom) downstairs and we are very happy with it .



Did tile, hoping it will last a couple of years until we remodel the kitchen. Have other things on the agenda and the kitchen will be last. We had to do something because the old dishwasher leaked and the vinyl that was down started coming up.


----------



## b23hqb

Yikes! $100 for two tickets to the Senior Prom. Another new dress. But the last one, except for a wedding dress. Graduates June 5 - finally will be primary/secondary school free after nearly 24 years! Let's go Lightning!


----------



## Bay_Kat

Ever get a paper cut and it hurts so bad you expect to look down and see your finger dangling but what you actually see is pretty much nothing?  Did that this morning and I swear I thought I was going to have to pick my finger up off the floor, who knew paper could be so dangerous.


----------



## PJay

I thought a crab was going to cut my thumb off once. I closed my eyes, screamed in pain while swinging my hand around in all directions. It finally let go and when bravery set in I looked and found still had a thumb.


----------



## kom526

Bay_Kat said:


> Sad, Jimmy Buffett is in Tampa tonight and I'm not there.  That's okay, I'm putting new floor in the kitchen and enjoying the concert live on Margaritaville.  Love me some Buffett and my floor is looking fabulous.





RoseRed said:


> Buffet is fun in concert.  Sorry you missed it.



Hitting Buffett in June for the 19th time.


----------



## BigBlue

I thought today was a good day to put away the snow shovels .


----------



## b23hqb

Rain. Thank you Lord, both here in Tampa during the dry season, and in Boston so the O's didn't get pounded any worse


----------



## RoseRed

kom526 said:


> Hitting Buffett in June for the 19th time.



  

Actually, I'd be shocked if you didn't go.


----------



## GWguy

Just sliced my finger instead of the chicken breast.


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> Just sliced my finger instead of the chicken breast.



Do we need to amputate?


----------



## GWguy

RoseRed said:


> Do we need to amputate?



too late.

I got real blood orange chicken.....


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> too late.
> 
> I got real blood orange chicken.....


----------



## RPMDAD

BigBlue said:


> I thought today was a good day to put away the snow shovels .



Good reminder, need to do the same, am tired of looking at them in the garage.


----------



## b23hqb

kom526 said:


> Hitting Buffett in June for the 19th time.



Been invited to the Green Room yet? He should know you by now if you wear that hat in your avatar.


----------



## RPMDAD

We are no longer the owners of a 42 year old sail boat.


----------



## RPMDAD

GWguy said:


> Just sliced my finger instead of the chicken breast.



didn't read that part in your recipe.


----------



## desertrat

Saw what I think was a Mountain Blue Bird today.


----------



## GWguy

RPMDAD said:


> We are no longer the owners of a 42 year old sail boat.


Always a sad day, even if it was a money pit.



RPMDAD said:


> didn't read that part in your recipe.



Me either.  I was improvising...


----------



## kom526

b23hqb said:


> Been invited to the Green Room yet? He should know you by now if you wear that hat in your avatar.


Oh the things I've worn to Buffett concerts.


----------



## GWguy

kom526 said:


> Oh the things I've worn to Buffett concerts.



Question is:  do you remember anything past the intermission?


----------



## Bay_Kat

b23hqb said:


> Rain. Thank you Lord, both here in Tampa during the dry season, and in Boston so the O's didn't get pounded any worse



Bad storms up this way, just read about a huge tree falling on a middle school not far from here.  I hear Tampa got hit pretty bad too.


----------



## PsyOps

Driveway covered with dried worms.


----------



## GWguy

The copperhead I killed days ago is still right where I left it.  Even the birds and other critters know to stay away from it.


----------



## Monello

Grackles make the most interesting sounds.  Some of them sound like they are made with a synthesizer.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Watched "Get Shorty" last night.  Seen it several times, but still makes me laugh.


----------



## RareBreed

Our office organized a Retirement Luncheon for a co-worker as a surprise. Co-worker was finally told today when they wanted to take her to it. She refused to go because she didn't want it. So, 99% of the office is at this luncheon and the lady retiring and a few others of us are here working.


----------



## SG_Player1974

Listen mother####ers..... put down your mother####in' phone and drive your piece of #### mother####ing car!!!!!!!!!


----------



## b23hqb

GWguy said:


> The copperhead I killed days ago is still right where I left it.  Even the birds and other critters know to stay away from it.



Moronic 18 year old here in the bay area had a water moccasin in a pillow case on his bed, took it out, placed it on his chest, and - Surprise! - the viper kissed him smack on the lips. Was in critical condition, upgraded to serious.

http://www.myfoxtampabay.com/story/...-while-in-bed-with-cottonmouth-water-moccasin

I'm all for neutering him after he recovers.


----------



## 1stGenSMIB

RPMDAD said:


> We are no longer the owners of a 42 year old sail boat.



The two greatest days of a boat owner's life...the day you buy it, and the day you sell it! 

(I own a 35 year old sailboat, I am slowly trying to bring back to life.)


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

b23hqb said:


> Moronic 18 year old here in the bay area had a water moccasin in a pillow case on his bed, took it out, placed it on his chest, and - Surprise! - the viper kissed him smack on the lips. Was in critical condition, upgraded to serious.
> 
> http://www.myfoxtampabay.com/story/...-while-in-bed-with-cottonmouth-water-moccasin
> 
> I'm all for neutering him after he recovers.



Well, when he is upgraded to stable condition.....*snip* *snip*


----------



## FED_UP

b23hqb said:


> Moronic 18 year old here in the bay area had a water moccasin in a pillow case on his bed, took it out, placed it on his chest, and - Surprise! - the viper kissed him smack on the lips. Was in critical condition, upgraded to serious.
> 
> http://www.myfoxtampabay.com/story/...-while-in-bed-with-cottonmouth-water-moccasin
> 
> I'm all for neutering him after he recovers.



Must have been smoking some good stuff. Maybe drug treatment first before neuter.


----------



## Monello

Coffee sure smells a lot better than it tastes.


----------



## b23hqb

Monello said:


> Coffee sure smells a lot better than it tastes.



AMEN! I may have been the only person in the history of the Nav that loved the smell of coffee beans and the brewing of it, but could never tolerate the taste. Diet Coke for my caffeine.


----------



## sockgirl77

I have insomnia.


----------



## Monello

Gonna be a good fight this week.  Put up your dukes.


----------



## Monello

b23hqb said:


> AMEN! I may have been the only person in the history of the Nav that loved the smell of coffee beans and the brewing of it, but could never tolerate the taste. Diet Coke for my caffeine.



I like goober in my coffee.  When I get a cup the way I like it, it's more like a meal replacement than a beverage.  I love getting a cappuccino corretto when I'm in Italy.  I put all sorts of things in it like caramel, hazelnut, cream, chocolate, ice cream, whipped cream, flavored syrups.

I'm enjoying 1 right now!


----------



## b23hqb

They say the local Cuban cafe con leche is the best, but I don't see it.


----------



## ArkRescue

SG_Player1974 said:


> Listen mother####ers..... put down your mother####in' phone and drive your piece of #### mother####ing car!!!!!!!!!



I don't even bother to answer my phone anymore when I'm driving.  The speakerphone on most phones sucks,  the corded ear pieces suck, and every Bluetooth I've tried wasn't worth the money I spent. So to use my phone I need to be in a quiet environment to actually be able to hear well enough!


----------



## PsyOps

Did you know there are more than 500,000 pieces of space junk flying around up there moving at about 17,500 mph?


----------



## MMDad

PsyOps said:


> Did you know there are more than 500,000 pieces of space junk flying around up there moving at about 17,500 mph?



Sounds like a lot until you consider the vast area it's spread over.


----------



## b23hqb

Wonder how many pieces of junk were thrown Monday by those Baltimorons and agitators?


----------



## PsyOps

MMDad said:


> Sounds like a lot until you consider the vast area it's spread over.



Tell that to this woman:

Woman hit by space junk, lives to tell the tale

Be very askeered

You Should Worry (a Little) About Falling Space Debris


----------



## b23hqb

PsyOps said:


> Tell that to this woman:
> 
> Woman hit by space junk, lives to tell the tale
> 
> Be very askeered
> 
> You Should Worry (a Little) About Falling Space Debris



Was she just floating around in space, was hit, and reported it to the media?

I would think when it re-enters the atmosphere it ain't "space" junk anymore.

Would that be on or off topic?


----------



## DoWhat

I feel fat.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Just had a salad for lunch....but craving a chocolate candy bar now!!!


----------



## PsyOps

b23hqb said:


> Would that be on or off topic?



Replying to someone's off topic post is technically on topic and a violation of thread rules.


----------



## PsyOps

Anatidaephobia is a fear that somewhere in the world, a duck is watching you.


----------



## PrchJrkr

PsyOps said:


> Replying to someone's off topic post is technically on topic and a violation of thread rules.



Who sets the rules?



:rebel:


----------



## PsyOps

PrchJrkr said:


> Who sets the rules?
> 
> :rebel:



This guy


----------



## b23hqb

PsyOps said:


> Replying to someone's off topic post is technically on topic and a violation of thread rules.



Oh, N000ooooooooooo!

But today was just so beautiful here on the Suncoast. Barely reached 80, shut the A/C off for probably the last time until mid-October, and the house is airing out cooly. I always pray for this kind of weather in July-September, but then I would be in San Diego, my favorite city in the US.


----------



## Bay_Kat

b23hqb said:


> Oh, N000ooooooooooo!
> 
> But today was just so beautiful here on the Suncoast. Barely reached 80, shut the A/C off for probably the last time until mid-October, and the house is airing out cooly. I always pray for this kind of weather in July-September, but then I would be in San Diego, my favorite city in the US.



I have to reply to your post because today was spectacular.  It's going to be a gorgeous night.  Going camping and trail riding in the forest this weekend and we're going to be in the 50s at night, now that's camping weather.


----------



## b23hqb

Bay_Kat said:


> I have to reply to your post because today was spectacular.  It's going to be a gorgeous night.  Going camping and trail riding in the forest this weekend and we're going to be in the 50s at night, now that's camping weather.



Well, according to the rules, I can't agree with you, but yeah, buddy!


----------



## BigBlue

NFL draft tonight .


----------



## PsyOps

There's a mosque in Timbuktu that has a door that has never been opened.  It's believed that opening the door will cause the world to end.


----------



## b23hqb

Maybe Jimmy Hoffa is behind that door.


----------



## BigBlue

I wish I could still wear my Converse All stars (white, short)


----------



## Hank

I wish I was little bit taller
I wish I was a baller
I wish I had a girl who looked good
I would call her
I wish I had a rabbit in a hat with a bat
And a six four Impala


----------



## Monello

Can't figure out what I want for breakfast.


----------



## b23hqb

Getting airfares to head up to DC for that WWII warplane flyover next Friday. Can't miss that.


----------



## BigBlue

Guys night out tonight .Hitting the movies to see Home tonight and then pizza and beer (root beer) with the grandsons!


----------



## PsyOps

In the state of Alabama it is illegal to carry ice cream in your back pocket.


----------



## BigBlue

PsyOps said:


> In the state of Alabama it is illegal to carry ice cream in your back pocket.




........what about a popsicle ?


----------



## GWguy

Just finishing up the last of an excellent cannoli from a real Italian bakery on Long Island.  Neat Italian lady, so nice to everyone.

Stocked up on my favorite bagels and breads before heading back to MD.


----------



## BigBlue

Reserved seating in the movies is a great thing !


----------



## GregV814

a mixture of raisin bran, cheerios and wheat Chex is good in the morning....


----------



## GWguy

So is Challah bread French toast with Vermont maple butter.

Going to be another great day outside.


----------



## PsyOps

A French mime once got stuck in his imaginary box and starved to death.


----------



## b23hqb

BigBlue said:


> ........what about a popsicle ?



Did you mean a poopsicle?


----------



## b23hqb

Probably the last weekend of glorious weather here until October. Sweat Fest 2015 is about to begin.


----------



## PsyOps

BigBlue said:


> ........what about a popsicle ?



Who screams for popsicles?


----------



## desertrat

I wonder what was invented first, the screw or the screwdriver.


----------



## PsyOps

desertrat said:


> I wonder what was invented first, the screw or the screwdriver.



Quite obviously the screw


----------



## b23hqb

Teriyaki Sriracha Mahi Mahi for lunch. Yeah, buddy.


----------



## desertrat

PsyOps said:


> Quite obviously the screw



I knew someone would do that.


----------



## GWguy

Watching a MdDonalds commercial.  "new" Artisan chicken sammich.


> Artisan Grilled Chicken Sandwich
> 
> 100% grilled chicken breast filet seasoned to perfection with ingredients like salt, garlic and parsley – seared in our kitchens, no preservatives added. Crisp leaf lettuce, fresh tomato, and a vinaigrette dressing. All atop our delectable artisan roll.



So now food that is prepared like it's _supposed_ to be, good ingredients, no preservatives....   is now considered "artisan" ????  Properly prepared food that's a step above crap which is still less than mediocre is "artisan" ?

Nothing they can ever serve should be called artisan.


----------



## RPMDAD

b23hqb said:


> Teriyaki Sriracha Mahi Mahi for lunch. Yeah, buddy.



I know this is against the rules, but that sounds mighty tasty.


----------



## b23hqb

RPMDAD said:


> I know this is against the rules, but that sounds mighty tasty.



Rules? We don't need no stinking rules. And it was.

Besides, cut the whole football field yesterday, greased up the front wheel bearings of the zero turn, the O's took two out of three as the home team here in St Pete. Doesn't get any better than that. 

Jumping in the pool with the wifey now.........


----------



## PsyOps

It will take the Voyager 40,000 years to reach the next solar system.


----------



## GregV814

desertrat said:


> I wonder what was invented first, the screw or the screwdriver.




well, was the fruit we call orange named after the color or vise versa????


----------



## sockgirl77

My keyboard is missing the comma button.


----------



## Lurk

The trash haulers came by much earlier than usual this morning.


----------



## Bann

Posts just seem to disappear in the wee hours of the mornin' round 'chere.


----------



## desertrat

I wonder if I would regret it if I got a tattoo of a face on the back of my shaved head.


----------



## RoseRed

desertrat said:


> I wonder if I would regret it if I got a tattoo of a face on the back of my shaved head.



Like this?  http://curioustendency.blogspot.com/2011/10/edward-mordrake-was-he-truly-real.html


----------



## desertrat

Ugh.


----------



## vraiblonde

If people could see my search history they would think I was nuts and lock me up.

Latest:  "Gwyneth Paltrow vagina steam"  I didn't believe that was a thing, but it is.


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:


> If people could see my search history they would think I was nuts and lock me up.
> 
> Latest:  "Gwyneth Paltrow vagina steam"  I didn't believe that was a thing, but it is.


Is that the new 'granola greenie' way she steams her veggies...


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:


> Is that the new 'granola greenie' way she steams her veggies...



If by "veggies" you mean her wuss, yes.


----------



## b23hqb

The O's take 2 of 3 on their homestand here in St Pete against the dreaded Rays. Let's go Lightning!


----------



## GWguy

I hate oak trees.  I hate the leaves in the fall.  I hate the branches they drop all winter.  I hate the catkins in the spring.  Cleared the driveway just now, turned around and it looks like I didn't do anything.

On a positive note, made enough in metal turn-in at the scrap yard to fill the truck with gas.


----------



## BigBlue

Just 12 months till the retirement papers get turned in !


----------



## vraiblonde

I just found out that Johnny Mathis is gay.


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> I just found out that Johnny Mathis is gay.


----------



## SG_Player1974

vraiblonde said:


> If people could see my search history they would think I was nuts and lock me up.
> 
> Latest:  "Gwyneth Paltrow vagina steam"  I didn't believe that was a thing, but it is.



Research materials for this?:



Monello said:


> Can't figure out what I want for breakfast.


----------



## b23hqb

We had Teriyaki Sriracha Mahi Mahi for lunch Sunday, and it was fantastic. Went to the store today to pick up some more, and they were sold out! Bummer........


----------



## desertrat

I have a friend that was stung by a Portuguese man of war. He was really hurting. Plus having trouble trouble breathing.


----------



## GWguy

desertrat said:


> I have a friend that was stung by a Portuguese man of war. He was really hurting. Plus having trouble trouble breathing.



From that little mountain stream and pond?


----------



## desertrat

Hardly. Key West. Just a bit different. In many ways.


----------



## b23hqb

We need rain here. And_man of war is no different than the stingrays heading south along the Gulf beaches. Hurts bad, but doing the stingray shuffle really works.


----------



## SG_Player1974

I wish I knew someone a little better than me to play guitar with so I could improve my playing.... it's horrible... so they wouldn't need to be all THAT great anyways.


----------



## RPMDAD

desertrat said:


> I have a friend that was stung by a Portuguese man of war. He was really hurting. Plus having trouble trouble breathing.



Have a good friend in KW right now hope him and his wife don't get stung.


----------



## RPMDAD

Bought a new drill this week, the old 12 v dewalt cordless just died and the antique electric drill had no reverse


----------



## b23hqb

I have a squeaky toy giraffe standing right in front of the computer monitor. Man, I miss my grandkids when they leave for the night, even knowing they will be back tomorrow. They rock and make life worth living.


----------



## RoseRed

I got bit by a tick.


----------



## MMDad

RoseRed said:


> I got bit by a tick.



I'm jealous of the tick.


----------



## RoseRed

MMDad said:


> I'm jealous of the tick.


----------



## b23hqb

RoseRed said:


>



Come on, youse two. Get back off topic.


----------



## b23hqb

Heading up to DC tomorrow for the WWII flyover. Should be a thundering event.


----------



## GregV814

I think the Korean women cutting my hair speaking in their native language are talking about me....


----------



## PsyOps

A woodpecker can wrap its tongue around its brain.


----------



## PsyOps

GregV814 said:


> I think the Korean women cutting my hair speaking in their native language are talking about me....



My ex-wife speaks fluent German.  When we were stationed in Germany she went to a German beautician to get her hair done.  The entire time all of the ladies were bashing Americans in German.  After they were done my wife said to them in German that she understood every word they said.  She said she would never come back and would tell every American never to go there.  Oh, and no tip.


----------



## vraiblonde

Something needs to be done about my nail polish obsession.


----------



## desertrat

Accept the fact that some days you're the pigeon, and some days you're the statue!


----------



## GWguy

Before and After...  Been a busy day.


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> Before and After...  Been a busy day.
> 
> <img src="http://forums.somd.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=108147"/><img src="http://forums.somd.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=108148"/>



Looks great!


----------



## GWguy

RoseRed said:


> Looks great!



Thanx.  LOTS more to go.


----------



## PsyOps

If the sun were the size of a golf ball, the solar system would be the size of a golf course.


----------



## PsyOps

If the sun were the size of a white blood cell, the milky way would be the size of the United States.


----------



## Bay_Kat

My wonderful husband made Mother's Day brunch, country fried steak with gravy, eggs over easy, hash browns and bagel. Yum.


----------



## GWguy

My mom is a diabetic with kidney failure on dialysis.  Her blood sugar numbers have been so good, even a bit low, so doc took her off of the daily insulin injections.

Great Mother's Day news.


----------



## ArkRescue

I wanted a medium ribeye steak (grilled), lobster tail (grilled), and a strawberry Margarita made by Icit ...... I am still waiting .  I might get the former 2 later this week .  I have a feeling I'll be picking strawberries later this week, and buying a "jam maker" at Wally too - damn her. Socki just kick her for me ok?  LOL


----------



## RoseRed

I picked strawberries yesterday and my back is paying for it today.  I did have grilled shrimp, chicken and vegie's kabobs today.  Muy bueno!


----------



## FED_UP

RoseRed said:


> I picked strawberries yesterday and my back is paying for it today.  I did have grilled shrimp, chicken and vegie's kabobs today.  Muy bueno!



Where can you pick your own strawberries at?


----------



## BigBlue

FED_UP said:


> Where can you pick your own strawberries at?




http://www.shlagelfarms.com/


----------



## FED_UP

BigBlue said:


> http://www.shlagelfarms.com/



Thanks but, did a little google search for something closer to Great Mills, saw these in Mechanicsville. Forrest Hall Farm/Orchard and Friendly Hall Farm. The Forrest one is only open on weekends.


----------



## sockgirl77

ArkRescue said:


> I wanted a medium ribeye steak (grilled), lobster tail (grilled), and a strawberry Margarita made by Icit ...... I am still waiting .  I might get the former 2 later this week .  I have a feeling I'll be picking strawberries later this week, and buying a "jam maker" at Wally too - damn her. Socki just kick her for me ok?  LOL



I'll kick her for me because I can smell her strawberry jam through my screen.


----------



## b23hqb

Really enjoyed the flyover Friday at the Mall. Sat on the little hill just north of the Washington Monument as they flew up the east side of the mall. Really enjoyed watching the two star admiral or general (couldn't tell the branch because of the desert cammies) stroll along with his three PPO's in civies packing their weapons in plain view. Gotta admit, I never get tired of visiting the area.


----------



## RoseRed

FED_UP said:


> Thanks but, did a little google search for something closer to Great Mills, saw these in Mechanicsville. Forrest Hall Farm/Orchard and Friendly Hall Farm. The Forrest one is only open on weekends.



http://southerncomfortberryfarm.com/

They are located in Bushwood.


----------



## PsyOps

If the head of a pin was heated to the temperature of the sun's core, it would kill everything within a 1000 mile radius of it.


----------



## vraiblonde

PsyOps said:


> If the head of a pin was heated to the temperature of the sun's core, it would kill everything within a 1000 mile radius of it.



Kids, don't try this at home.


----------



## BigBlue

PsyOps said:


> If the head of a pin was heated to the temperature of the sun's core, it would kill everything within a 1000 mile radius of it.





Ok, how do you heat it up to that temp without it melting ?


----------



## SG_Player1974

It never ceases to amaze me that some of the most idiotic and unsafe drivers on the road happen to be on 2 wheels


----------



## b23hqb

PsyOps said:


> If the head of a pin was heated to the temperature of the sun's core, it would kill everything within a 1000 mile radius of it.



If some people were to put their brains on the edge of a razor blade, it would look like bb's rolling down the 23 lane entry into the US from Tijuana.....


----------



## BigBlue

b23hqb said:


> If some people were to put their brains on the edge of a razor blade, it would look like bb's rolling down the 23 lane entry into the US from Tijuana.....



I now see why everyone says you are mamatutu's son .


----------



## Hank

chesapeakedad said:


> Some members seem to miss other members when they don't post anymore.  That's sad.



Hi Mama! I miss you!


----------



## Bann

Hank said:


> Hi Mama! I miss you!


----------



## Bann

Hank said:


> Hi Mama! I miss you!



http://forums.somd.com/threads/2906...truancy-dies?p=5397546&viewfull=1#post5397546

Post #62


----------



## RoseRed

Bann said:


> http://forums.somd.com/threads/2906...truancy-dies?p=5397546&viewfull=1#post5397546
> 
> Post #62


Aren't you the sleuth!?!  Just don't ask for baby food jars!  Somehow, I think you'll be excused.


----------



## SG_Player1974

Bann said:


> http://forums.somd.com/threads/2906...truancy-dies?p=5397546&viewfull=1#post5397546
> 
> Post #62





RoseRed said:


> Aren't you the sleuth!?!



More like too much time on your hands...


----------



## Bann

SG_Player1974 said:


> More like too much time on your hands...



Says the poster who follows me around the forums to find out what I have to say and with whom I agree.  #livingrentfree


----------



## desertrat

Flash flood alert came over my phone a few minutes ago. Don't be alarmed.


----------



## SG_Player1974

Bann said:


> Says the poster who follows me around the forums to find out what I have to say and with whom I agree.  #livingrentfree



Please.... don't flatter yourself. Its not hard for someone who spends even a small amount of time on here to come across your drivel. Usually it is signified by either mindless agreement with the forum administrator OR some desperate attempt for a middle aged woman to cling to her youth and try to be "cool."


----------



## Bann

SG_Player1974 said:


> Please.... don't flatter yourself. Its not hard for someone who spends even a small amount of time on here to come across your drivel. Usually it is signified by either mindless agreement with the forum administrator OR some desperate attempt for a middle aged woman to cling to her youth and try to be "cool."




and yet, you are apparently bothered enough to comment.


----------



## SG_Player1974

Bann said:


> and yet, you are apparently bothered enough to comment.



"Bothered" isn't the word to use. More like entertained. Kind of like a comedy show...


----------



## Bay_Kat

chesapeakedad said:


> Some members seem to miss other members when they don't post anymore.  That's sad.



Who stopped posting?


----------



## MMDad

Bann said:


> http://forums.somd.com/threads/2906...truancy-dies?p=5397546&viewfull=1#post5397546
> 
> Post #62



Nice catch! I was pretty sure I was right on that one, but you found 100% proof.

It's odd how someone who claims to be such an honest and straightforward person lies so much. It's almost like they are mentally ill or something.


----------



## RoseRed

MMDad said:


> Nice catch! I was pretty sure I was right on that one, but you found 100% proof.
> 
> It's odd how someone who claims to be such an honest and straightforward person lies so much. It's almost like they are mentally ill or something.


----------



## Bann

SG_Player1974 said:


> "Bothered" isn't the word to use. More like entertained. Kind of like a comedy show...



If 1974 is the year you were born, perhaps you, as  middle aged person, should grow up and discover a life without obsessing over what someone else does.


----------



## b23hqb

If you were born in 1974, you're a spring chicken.


----------



## BigBlue

Lived in Maryland since 1980 and have never been to Ocean City .


----------



## RPMDAD

BigBlue said:


> Lived in Maryland since 1980 and have never been to Ocean City .



I Know this is against the thread rules but in my opinion you are not missing anything.  JMHO. Lots of congestion and overcrowding.  I have been there multiple times. Not my idea of a vacation place, maybe in the winter.


----------



## PsyOps

Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch is a village on an island in Wales.


----------



## DoWhat

BigBlue said:


> Lived in Maryland since 1980 and have never been to Ocean City .





RPMDAD said:


> I Know this is against the thread rules but in my opinion you are not missing anything.  JMHO. Lots of congestion and overcrowding.  I have been there multiple times. Not my idea of a vacation place, maybe in the winter.



Early 80's Ocean City was awesome, but I was still in my teens (with a fake ID).


----------



## SG_Player1974

Bann said:


> If 1974 is the year you were born, perhaps you, as  middle aged person, should grow up and discover a life without obsessing over what someone else does.



Sorry... in what world do you think Geritol in the morning and playing the lap dog on here all damn day is worth "obsessing" about?  



b23hqb said:


> If you were born in 1974, you're a spring chicken.



Actually... '74 is the year 2 of my guitars were made. One of which happens to be an SG


----------



## Bann

SG_Player1974 said:


> Sorry... in what world do you think Geritol in the morning and playing the lap dog on here all damn day is worth "obsessing" about?



Your interest in my posting habits and with whom I agree or interact with on the forums is peculiar.  Perhaps you should seek some help for that.  :headpat:


Geritol?!    Sonny-boy, I don't need a multivitamin, tyvm.  

You keep referring to my age as though it's something that should be detrimental.  I'm in better shape than a lot of women half my age, and being 56 doesn't seem to be a bit detrimental to me.   For that matter, I don't take cholesterol meds - my cholesterol is normal.  Don't take BP meds - my BP is something like 65-70/110-120.  According to my Fitbit Charge, my resting heart rate is 67 as I type this.  I work out 3-5X a week, I am not obese, and I have all of my own teeth.  

You keep referring to my age as though it's something that should be detrimental.  I'm in better shape than a lot of women half my age, and being 56 doesn't seem to be a bit detrimental to me.        But, thanks for playing!


----------



## GWguy

PsyOps said:


> Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch is a village on an island in Wales.



I thought that sounded familiar.....

From the movie Barbarella:




> Dildano: [radioing instructions to the rebel army] And our password will be... Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch.
> 
> Barbarella: You mean the secret password is Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch?
> 
> Dildano: Exactly.


----------



## b23hqb

PsyOps said:


> Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch is a village on an island in Wales.



But what's their postal code, on topic before we get off it?


----------



## Bay_Kat

I'm still trying to figure out who stopped posting.


----------



## PsyOps

b23hqb said:


> But what's their postal code, on topic before we get off it?



Geez... everyone knows it's LL61 5UJ


----------



## b23hqb

I'm on it.


----------



## PsyOps

Wearing headphones for an hour can multiply the bacteria in your ear canal by 700.


----------



## SG_Player1974

Bann said:


> I'm in better shape than a lot of women half my age, and being 56 doesn't seem to be a bit detrimental to me.   For that matter, I don't take cholesterol meds - my cholesterol is normal.  Don't take BP meds - my BP is something like 65-70/110-120.  According to my Fitbit Charge, my resting heart rate is 67 as I type this.  I work out 3-5X a week, I am not obese, and I have all of my own teeth.



Save it for your online dating profile....

Don't worry! I'm sure you will find that perfect someone for you. Maybe even with THEIR own teeth.


----------



## PsyOps

SG_Player1974 said:


> Save it for your online dating profile....
> 
> Don't worry! I'm sure you will find that perfect someone for you. Maybe even with THEIR own teeth.



^clueless^


----------



## Bann

PsyOps said:


> ^clueless^





...paging Foxhound...


----------



## Roman

I love my new vacuum made by Shark!


----------



## Foxhound

Bann said:


> ...paging Foxhound...


----------



## GWguy

Foxhound said:


>



Get back to work.........


----------



## desertrat

I saw a water oozle yesterday.


----------



## GWguy

desertrat said:


> I saw a water oozle yesterday.



In a Dr. Seuss Book?


----------



## kwillia

The Thrill is Gone....


----------



## PsyOps

Bann said:


> ...paging Foxhound...



And SG has been on here a while, so he has no excuse.


----------



## desertrat

I also saw a big Cat front loader filling up at a gas station in West Rifle CO.
Not something you see every day.


----------



## desertrat

Mike the Headless Chicken Festival starts today.


----------



## b23hqb

Going shooting tomorrow. Taking the long barrel AR-15 with the new Nikon scope, plan on getting it zero'd in at 50 yards, then start knocking down targets @ 500 yards.

I love the smell of cordite and gunpowder in the morning.


----------



## desertrat

GWguy said:


> In a Dr. Seuss Book?



No in the water.


----------



## SG_Player1974

PsyOps said:


> And SG has been on here a while, so he has no excuse.



Sorry... I don't make it my life's work and full day's mission to know the details about people on here. I just do it for the entertainment and for laughs 

Besides... if I did... I might end up a mid-50's someone glued to my computer or smartphone.


----------



## PsyOps

SG_Player1974 said:


> Sorry... I don't make it my life's work and full day's mission to know the details about people on here. I just do it for the entertainment and for laughs
> 
> Besides... if I did... I might end up a mid-50's someone glued to my computer or smartphone.



I make it my mission in life to try to get to know everyone I possibly can; when the opportunities arise.

But I was really just taking a cheap poke at you… all in fun.


----------



## b23hqb

Like those 50 black utes just took a cheap poke at that old white guy - just in fun. Lock & load, Amerika!


----------



## b23hqb

desertrat said:


> I saw a water oozle yesterday.



Had to look that up - it's a boid! it's a plane! it's a boid.


----------



## PsyOps

A man once ate an entire aircraft over the course of 2 years.


----------



## b23hqb

Like Radar sending a jeep home piece by piece, or Klinger eating a jeep?


----------



## Bann

PsyOps said:


> I make it my mission in life to try to get to know everyone I possibly can; when the opportunities arise.
> 
> But I was really just taking a cheap poke at you… all in fun.




That's right - we met here on the forums and then IRL in the Walmart!   


Funny how someone who doesn't make it his life's work to know details about someone else -knows just when and where and apparently how many times someone agrees with someone else.


----------



## SG_Player1974

Bann said:


> Funny how someone who doesn't make it his life's work to know details about someone else -knows just when and where and apparently how many times someone agrees with someone else.



When and where?

That would be HERE and it would be ALL DAY.... EVERY DAY! 

How many times someone agrees with someone else?

That would be EVERYTIME! 

Is it honestly your argument that no one should expect a relflex action from you when she posts or comments on a topic? It's practically like saying the sun will rise tomorrow 

And... as far as "following you" around here. When your blather is everywhere.... its bound to happen sooner or later.


----------



## Bann

I love my new Fitbit Charge HR.


----------



## vraiblonde

The Wire is a very addictive show.


----------



## RoseRed

I made fresh guacamole yesterday. I think I'll finish it up for breakfast.


----------



## BigBlue

I love Norman Rockwell's work .


----------



## PsyOps

SG_Player1974 said:


> When and where?
> 
> That would be HERE and it would be ALL DAY.... EVERY DAY!
> 
> How many times someone agrees with someone else?
> 
> That would be EVERYTIME!
> 
> Is it honestly your argument that no one should expect a relflex action from you when she posts or comments on a topic? It's practically like saying the sun will rise tomorrow
> 
> And... as far as "following you" around here. When your blather is everywhere.... its bound to happen sooner or later.



Look... either get off topic or get out!


----------



## PsyOps

The only 15 letter word that can be spelled without repeating a letter is uncopyrightable.


----------



## b23hqb

Spaghetti and homemade meatballs for lunch after church. Just have to stop in at Publix and pick up a fresh baked loaf of Italian bread and we be good to go. Pasta! Pasta!


----------



## BigBlue

315 entries in Webster's 1996 Dictionary were misspelled.


----------



## Hank

BigBlue said:


> 315 entries in Webster's 1996 Dictionary were misspelled.



Hank no likey.


----------



## RoseRed

Hank said:


> Hank no likey.



How so?  Hanky-poo?


----------



## b23hqb

Websters ain't no urban dictionary.......


----------



## Hank

RoseRed said:


> How so?  Hanky-poo?



This peace frog doesn't like misspellings, especially in a dictionary.


----------



## DoWhat

Hank said:


> This peace frog doesn't like misspellings, especially in a dictionary.


What is a peace frog?


----------



## Hank

DoWhat said:


> What is a peace frog?


----------



## BigBlue

Your chances of being killed by a vending machine are actually twice as large as your chance of being bitten by a shark.


----------



## DoWhat

Hank said:


> View attachment 108255


----------



## b23hqb

Ever noticed how off-topic most of the other threads are?


----------



## desertrat

Packing is a lot of work, no fun.


----------



## BigBlue

Simon says...touch your "_ _ _ _ _"(blank ,can be anything )


----------



## RPMDAD

My son graduates on Thursday May 21st 2015 from Salisbury University, Comp. Sci. major and Math. minor. I am very proud of him. That is all. Already has a job lined up.   IMHO he did good.


----------



## Bay_Kat

This is what I got my husband for an anniversary present today.  We've been married 15 wonderful years. I always get him something silly and he totally wasn't expecting this.  It's his Dale Call.


----------



## RoseRed

What is that?


----------



## Bay_Kat

It's a Dale Call.


----------



## RoseRed

Bay_Kat said:


> It's a Dale Call.
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNh18bRw_0k">YouTube Link</a>



Gotcha. I don't follow NASCAR, but I have seen that somewhere.


----------



## Bann

RPMDAD said:


> My son graduates on Thursday May 21st 2015 from Salisbury University, Comp. Sci. major and Math. minor. I am very proud of him. That is all. Already has a job lined up.   IMHO he did good.



  ...and so did you!  Congratulations!!


----------



## PsyOps

There is a Superman somewhere in every episode of Seinfield.


----------



## PsyOps

America has never lost a war in which mules were used.


----------



## MMDad

PsyOps said:


> America has never lost a war in which mules were used.



As long as you ignore Red Cloud's war.


----------



## desertrat

There is a llama show at the fairgrounds this weekend. In CO. I thought llamas just stood around and looked dumb.


----------



## GWguy

desertrat said:


> There is a llama show at the fairgrounds this weekend. In CO. I thought llamas just stood around and looked dumb.



Hold on to that thought until after the "show".  

Today was rainy and chilly, so a perfect day to root thru the attic tracing wires.  Nothing I like better than being covered in 40 year old insulation...


----------



## vraiblonde

desertrat said:


> There is a llama show at the fairgrounds this weekend. In CO. I thought llamas just stood around and looked dumb.



Not the drama llamas.  Take video!


----------



## DoWhat

GWguy said:


> Hold on to that thought until after the "show".
> 
> Today was rainy and chilly, so a perfect day to root thru the attic tracing wires.  Nothing I like better than being covered in 40 year old insulation...
> 
> View attachment 108310


Do you have a wig on that head?


----------



## BigBlue

GWguy said:


> Hold on to that thought until after the "show".
> 
> Today was rainy and chilly.
> 
> View attachment 108310



lol , looks like you are gilligan's dentist .


----------



## Bann

You're always a wiener at Pedro's!


----------



## kwillia

I'm addicted to Hall's Intense cool extra strong menthol cough drops even when I'm not sick.


----------



## Bay_Kat

What if the Hokey Pokey is all it really is about?


----------



## vraiblonde

The Bruce episode of KUWTK made me like that family again.  Except for Kris, I still hate that bitch.


----------



## BigBlue

I miss drive In movies ,the grand kids would love them !


----------



## Bay_Kat

BigBlue said:


> I miss drive In movies ,the grand kids would love them !



We have one here, didn't even know about it, but we've got a party planned there with the Jeep club in June to see Jurassic World.  Should be a blast.


----------



## PsyOps

Babies are born without kneecaps. They don't appear until the child reaches 2 to 6 years of age.


----------



## RPMDAD

What if payphones are disappearing so they can keep us in the matrix?


----------



## Bay_Kat

I hate waiting for people when they're running late.


----------



## b23hqb

The Hokey pokey ain't hooey until you turn yourself around. That'll get 'er done.

The right shoulder feels good after 15 rounds through the .45/70 thumper. All my guns shoot better than I do, for sure.


----------



## Bay_Kat

b23hqb said:


> The Hokey pokey ain't hooey until you turn yourself around. That'll get 'er done.
> 
> The right shoulder feels good after 15 rounds through the .45/70 thumper. All my guns shoot better than I do, for sure.



Isn't that what it's all about though? 

It's hotter than a hoochie coochie out there today.


----------



## b23hqb

I was sweating more bullets at the range in Manatee than I fired out of the gun, for sure. Nice T-storm just passed through. Every drop helps this time of the year.


----------



## RPMDAD

Bay_Kat said:


> Isn't that what it's all about though?
> 
> It's hotter than a hoochie coochie out there today.



Thankfully wasn't that hot here today in Md. got a lot of yard work done and barely broke a sweat.


----------



## Bann

Pretty warm here in Ormond Beach today. A bit of a squall came in about a half hour ago and is prety much cleared up already. Got a glimpse of a rainbow. 

Time for dinner!


----------



## b23hqb

I like the East Coast. Usually spend a weekend or two around Daytona and Cocoa/Titusville. Nice to have wave action and cooler water in the summer. The Gulf is a very warm bathtub from mid-June - early October.


----------



## Bay_Kat

I love it there, quiet, not a lot of tourists


----------



## vraiblonde

I did my nails medium blue with Sally Hansen's Luxe Lace in Eyelet over the top, then Ruffle on the accent nail.  It doesn't look lacy, it looks like the spatterware dishes my Mom used to have.  I like it!


----------



## kom526

I just wrote a little speech I am going to give at a huge Memorial Day party in which I remind people why we have a Memorial Day. (Without being all preachy TYVM)


----------



## GWguy

Felt good to sleep in today.  Only just got up and showered....


----------



## RoseRed

Peace and quiet pool day.


----------



## Roman

Nice breeze on the river today. Couldn't ask for better weather.


----------



## vraiblonde

Vince and I played 18 holes yesterday in the most glorious golfing weather one could ever hope for.  My game was tragic, with a handful of amazing shots that keep me coming back.


----------



## PsyOps

“It took me seventeen years to get three thousand hits in baseball. It took one afternoon on the golf course.” – Hank Aaron


----------



## GWguy

Quick ride to Fredericksburg and back.  Needed a tool from Harbor Freight.  There needs to be one of those a little closer.


----------



## desertrat

I got bitten by an assassin beatle once. It hurt and for a long time.


----------



## Bann

For the most part, Waze is pretty accurate.


----------



## kom526

I used my 38" 15 HP Husqvarna mower as a bush hog today.


----------



## RoseRed

Impromptu boat trip out for crabs on this glorious day!


----------



## Tito

people be crazy


----------



## vraiblonde

I feel like crap but am off to the gym anyway because I know I'll feel better when I'm done.  Pity me or admire my intestinal fortitude as you see fit.


----------



## kwillia

I made the mistake of starting season 1 of Sons of Anarchy on NETFLIX yesterday evening. 3 episodes in and I'm HOOKED...  There goes my summer evenings...


----------



## GWguy

I hurt myself last night.  Playing cornhole of all things..    Lined up the toss, stepped into it and ripped something in the back of my calf.  So between that and the other knee being bad, I'm just hobbling around today.


----------



## vraiblonde

GWguy said:


> I hurt myself last night.  Playing cornhole of all things..    Lined up the toss, stepped into it and ripped something in the back of my calf.  So between that and the other knee being bad, I'm just hobbling around today.



I wouldn't go around telling people you have a cornhole injury if I were you.


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:


> I wouldn't go around telling people you have a cornhole injury if I were you.


----------



## vraiblonde

Seen on FB:

Demi Moore and Rumer Willis "twinning" because between both of their extensive plastic surgeries and crazy drug induced diets, they do indeed look identical.  The caption said Demi is "sipping from the fountain of youth."  No, Demi is sipping anesthesia from constantly going under the knife.

:meow:


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:


> Seen on FB:
> 
> Demi Moore and Rumer Willis "twinning" because between both of their extensive plastic surgeries and crazy drug induced diets, they do indeed look identical.  The caption said Demi is "sipping from the fountain of youth."  No, Demi is sipping anesthesia from constantly going under the knife.
> 
> :meow:


But they called her "ugly potato head"... 

http://www.examiner.com/article/rum...in-to-bullied-insecure-fans-mom-demi-is-proud


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:


> But they called her "ugly potato head"...
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/rum...in-to-bullied-insecure-fans-mom-demi-is-proud



Oh, Rumer isn't the problem.  Jay Leno's jawline just doesn't look good on a young woman and she looks amazing now.  My beef is with these gossipers who are trying to pretend that Demi's youthful appearance is all about good clean living and the right moisturizer, when it's not.


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:


> Oh, Rumer isn't the problem.  Jay Leno's jawline just doesn't look good on a young woman and she looks amazing now.  My beef is with these gossipers who are trying to pretend that Demi's youthful appearance is all about good clean living and the right moisturizer, when it's not.


Gotcha! And I agree... $500,000 does go along way in helping one appear "youthful".


----------



## vraiblonde

Today is my son's birthday.  He is....*gulp*...32.


----------



## Roman

vraiblonde said:


> Today is my son's birthday.  He is....*gulp*...32.


Just think of it this way Vrai, he's getting older, not you. My son will be 42 in July.


----------



## b23hqb

To get back off topic, made our yearly Memorial Day trek to Fort DeSoto Park. That beach is consistently one of the top 10 beaches in the country, and the reputation is deserved. Great day, not too hot with a nice shore breeze cooling us off. The grandkids had a really fun day, as did the rest of us.


----------



## Tito

vraiblonde said:


> Today is my son's birthday.  He is....*gulp*...32.



You were pregnant at 8 years old?


----------



## RoseRed

Had things turned out differently, today would have been my 20th wedding anniversary.


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:


> Had things turned out differently, today would have been my 20th wedding anniversary.


 You and him created a wonderful, irreplaceable bug... his legacy and yours will live on for generations to come...


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:


> You and him created a wonderful, irreplaceable bug... his legacy and yours will live on for generations to come...



What a kind thing to say, thank you.


----------



## Bay_Kat

RoseRed said:


> Had things turned out differently, today would have been my 20th wedding anniversary.


----------



## BigBlue

The older I get ,the smarter my parents get .


----------



## Bay_Kat

Giant Smarties are my favorite non chocolate candy.


----------



## This_person

RoseRed said:


> Had things turned out differently, today would have been my 20th wedding anniversary.



Had things turned out differently, today would have been the 30th anniversary of my selling my world-renowned patent on solar panels that are 99.9% efficient, and perfect building material that costs about $0.0005/board-foot.

I cry a little bit at the thought.


----------



## BigBlue

This_person said:


> Had things turned out differently, today would have been the 30th anniversary of my selling my world-renowned patent on solar panels that are 99.9% efficient, and perfect building material that costs about $0.0005/board-foot.
> 
> I cry a little bit at the thought.


I know how you feel.


----------



## RareBreed

Gas at the Wawa in Prince Frederick is 5 cents cheaper than at the Wawa in Dunkirk. I picked the wrong one to stop at this morning.


----------



## GWguy

Bay_Kat said:


> What if the Hokey Pokey is all it really is about?


----------



## Monello

I got outfished yesterday but the smile on her face was well worth it.

And the BIG 1 got away.  Really!!  We both saw it


----------



## Bann

Monello said:


> I got outfished yesterday but the smile on her face was well worth it.
> 
> And the BIG 1 got away.  Really!!  We both saw it


----------



## SG_Player1974




----------



## Beta

stgislander said:


> Yeah... kinda ruins the thought of hot sweaty love followed by a post-coitus sammich huh?



Huh?


----------



## PsyOps

It is estimated that millions of trees are planted by forgetful squirrels.


----------



## Hank

SG_Player1974 said:


>



Just ask her out, dude!


----------



## sockgirl77

...


----------



## FED_UP

Who is the bastard that stole my night solar lights? Now I have to get a cam for the side part of the house too.


----------



## GWguy

I hate the dust from plaster demolition.


----------



## PJay

White nose hair...


----------



## Monello

Brain freeze.  Whoever coined that term was right on the mark.  Carvel Mister Mistys use to do that to me.


----------



## BigBlue

Wedding anniversary tomorrow 37 years.


----------



## PsyOps

Homesick said:


> White nose hair...



What if it's Edgar Winter?


----------



## PJay

PsyOps said:


> What if it's Edgar Winter?




who? Looked him up....natural is ok. I meant being coated with dust.


----------



## PsyOps

Homesick said:


> who? Looked him up....natural is ok. I meant being coated with dust.



Stay away from that cocaine; it'll kill ya.


----------



## PJay

PsyOps said:


> Stay away from that cocaine; it'll kill ya.



No worries. We're talking dust from plaster. GWguy most likely looks like a ghost right now. See his post #1331.


----------



## PJay

"Quote" button is your friend..


----------



## Monello

I don't know anyone that got pneumonia from NOT wearing a sweater when their mom was cold.


----------



## RPMDAD

BigBlue said:


> Wedding anniversary tomorrow 37 years.



Congratulations  to you and your Mrs.   Enjoy


----------



## b23hqb

Hurricane season starts today! Gotta get milk and bread, or was that bread and milk?



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rBjZ_U2hNY


----------



## Monello

John Bobbitt started a band, in part, to help pay his medical and legal bills.  He named the band Severed Parts.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Aha!


----------



## b23hqb

Yeah, right. And, women don't sweat - they shine.


----------



## vraiblonde

b23hqb said:


> Yeah, right. And, women don't sweat - they shine.



WE glow.


----------



## BigBlue

RPMDAD said:


> Congratulations  to you and your Mrs.   Enjoy



Thanks!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Why do people post what they are going to use things for in classifieds?

More specifically, those Facebook "yard sale" pages.

"ISO: Twin bed for my kid's room".

Who the hell cares what room it's going in? Why not just say "ISO: Twin Bed"?


----------



## b23hqb

Two more days! The final high school graduation Friday, and we're done with 24 consecutive years of Hillsborough County public schooling. College will be a breeze, because now, as with our older twins, it's up to youngest daughter to do her thing.


----------



## Insane71

Cut an apple in half and let it sit overnight in your vehicle to remove the smell of smoke!!!

Yes, it works!


----------



## sockgirl77

Insane71 said:


> Cut an apple in half and let it sit overnight in your vehicle to remove the smell of smoke!!!
> 
> Yes, it works!



Honey Crisp?


----------



## Insane71

sockgirl77 said:


> Honey Crisp?



Hell NO, don't waste a Honey Crisp on it. Just use a cheap Red Delicious...


----------



## sockgirl77

Insane71 said:


> Hell NO, don't waste a Honey Crisp on it. Just use a cheap Red Delicious...


----------



## PJay

Enjoying listening to Rick Perry right now...sounds great!


----------



## ArkRescue

I sure could use a nice breakfast about now.  Guess I'll go do that .........................

BTW we have pairs of kitties available for adoption that come with a special tax deduction on the first year of expenses for those who do a foster/adopt .  That can get you a hefty tax deduction.


----------



## PsyOps

88 keys


----------



## Monello

Boxing in the 80s was really exciting.  Plenty of talented middle and lightheavyweights.  Holmes ruled the heavyweight division.  Ray Leonard held down the lower weight class.  The Pryor/Arguello fight was outstanding.  Hagler mowed down anyone put in front of him.  Title fights were still being shown on TV.


----------



## Bann

Master bathroom painted.  Started Sunday, finished a little after work last night and the rest after work tonight.   

Now, the trim.


----------



## BigBlue

New brakes and tires .


----------



## PsyOps

Monello said:


> Boxing in the 80s was really exciting.  Plenty of talented middle and lightheavyweights.  Holmes ruled the heavyweight division.  Ray Leonard held down the lower weight class.  The Pryor/Arguello fight was outstanding.  Hagler mowed down anyone put in front of him.  Title fights were still being shown on TV.



I went to the same high school as Sugar Ray.  He graduated several years before me.  I was in gym class once when this guy with a hoodie over his head came walking over to our class when the teacher was taking roll.  Teacher looked back at the guy and it was Sugar Ray.  Very nice guy from what I remember.


----------



## b23hqb

The US men's team just beat Germany in a friendly, in Germany, 2-1 with a great 2nd half. It was the first win for the men in Germany, ever. It would help if they could start out a bit quicker, though.


----------



## RoseRed

My Grandfather and Evil Knievel were friends.  They both grew up in Butte, MT.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Pink seems to be a good color for white perch this year. Two old geezers, two hours, and we caught 1/2 a bucket. Some really nice ones and very few throw backs.


----------



## Bann

Bathroom finito!


----------



## BigBlue

Is it football season yet ?


----------



## Bann

You know I'm all about that bass, 'bout that bass, no treble.


----------



## bulldog

Bann said:


> You know I'm all about that bass, 'bout that bass, no treble.



Don't start none (treble), won't be none.


----------



## GWguy

Bann said:


> Bathroom finito!
> 
> View attachment 108573
> View attachment 108574



So's my Kitchen!!!


----------



## PsyOps

Getting shingles on my roof today.


----------



## GWguy

PsyOps said:


> Getting shingles on my roof today.



Sorry.     You didn't get the vaccine?


----------



## Bann

GWguy said:


> So's my Kitchen!!!





You're retired and that's all the work you've gotten done?      I started painting my bathroom Sunday afternoon, worked about 5 hours*, and then did a little after work on Mon. Tues and last night.   

J/K - I bet it will look great when it's all done!  That's a large looking kitchen!


**Disclaimer - Foxhound fixeded some areas of the drywall in the shower that we thought were water damaged. So I had to wait for that to finish drying and to be sanded before I could paint that section.


----------



## GWguy

Bann said:


> You're retired and that's all the work you've gotten done?      I started painting my bathroom Sunday afternoon, worked about 5 hours*, and then did a little after work on Mon. Tues and last night.
> 
> J/K - I bet it will look great when it's all done!  That's a large looking kitchen!
> 
> 
> **Disclaimer - Foxhound fixeded some areas of the drywall in the shower that we thought were water damaged. So I had to wait for that to finish drying and to be sanded before I could paint that section.



That's the beauty of being retired.  You can do as much, or as little, as you feel like.  Doing the kitchen teardown work myself, no schedules.

What you don't see in a picture is the discussions and designs with the cabinet maker, the wiring changes in the attic, the floor designs and contractors...  Today is a divergence while a huge tree gets taken down.  Tomorrow, hopefully, new windows go in the front of the house.


----------



## PsyOps

GWguy said:


> Sorry.     You didn't get the vaccine?



What kind of fun is that?  Take the leap... get your shingles.


----------



## GWguy

PsyOps said:


> What kind of fun is that?  Take the leap... get your shingles.



I just got an estimate yesterday....    Found a leak over the kitchen area.


----------



## Bann

GWguy said:


> That's the beauty of being retired.  You can do as much, or as little, as you feel like.  Doing the kitchen teardown work myself, no schedules.
> 
> What you don't see in a picture is the discussions and designs with the cabinet maker, the wiring changes in the attic, the floor designs and contractors...  Today is a divergence while a huge tree gets taken down.  Tomorrow, hopefully, new windows go in the front of the house.



  It will beeootiful when you're done!


----------



## b23hqb

Six inches of rain here yesterday afternoon and early evening, by my pool level gauge. Man, we needed it, but now I have to re-flood the yard draining the pool to proper levels........


----------



## PJay

I loathe all you blood sucking bugs. Yellow fly you are the worst because you caused my hand to swell so bad it's numb.. while at the same time itches and hurts...


----------



## Monello

No matter what anyone cooks on a grill, it always smells wonderful.


----------



## BigBlue

Yesterday the AC was perfect ,today can't get it below 82 and it is set at 75 ,called 10 places no one can come out today !


----------



## RareBreed

Monello said:


> No matter what anyone cooks on a grill, it always smells wonderful.



I got one of these because I don't have the patience to wait for our grill to get hot enough to cook with. Great for burgers and s'mores.


----------



## SG_Player1974

Homesick said:


> ...you caused my hand to swell so bad *it's numb*.. while at the same time *itches and hurts*...



Interesting...


----------



## b23hqb

BigBlue said:


> Yesterday the AC was perfect ,today can't get it below 82 and it is set at 75 ,called 10 places no one can come out today !



No union buddies available? All at the beach on their lunch break?

Try a right to work state - they'll be out same day.

But to get back off topic - 93 here - routine hot for nearly summer. Sweatfest 2015 is well underway until mid-October! Time to start keeping track of the two or three shirt days for those who venture outside.

Thank you, Mr. Carrier, for your wonderful invention.


----------



## BigBlue

b23hqb said:


> No union buddies available? All at the beach on their lunch break?
> 
> Try a right to work state - they'll be out same day.
> 
> But to get back off topic - 93 here - routine hot for nearly summer. Sweatfest 2015 is well underway until mid-October! Time to start keeping track of the two or three shirt days for those who venture outside.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Carrier, for your wonderful invention.



LOL, actual yes fixed ,74 and loving it .


----------



## ArkRescue

RareBreed said:


> I got one of these because I don't have the patience to wait for our grill to get hot enough to cook with. Great for burgers and s'mores.



What is the name of that?


----------



## kom526

I am procrastination in its purest form


----------



## GWguy

kom526 said:


> I am procrastination in its purest form



If that was true, you would have procrastinated posting.


----------



## ArkRescue

Terracotta Pig Grill - World Market


----------



## kom526

This evening's post downpour payoff.


----------



## b23hqb

Finger wave yesterday. Tiny female DR says she has slender fingers, so I asked her why she was using three at once. I definitely could never, ever be homosexual.

Arrrgggghhhhhhh!


----------



## PJay

Beautiful image kom...

the next that followed..not so much... 

this too shall pass...this too shall pass..


----------



## vraiblonde

GWguy said:


> If that was true, you would have procrastinated posting.



He meant to post it last week.


----------



## spr1975wshs

Been a stranger for awhile due to illness...long story short, end game...underwent a 6 1/2 hour operation on 2 June to remove a tumor from my pancreas along with other tissue.  Very lucky they caught it very early, was one of under 20% that qualified for surgery.  Doctor thinks he got it all (backed up by the pathologist's report), but will undergo chemo later this summer just to be sure.  Am home (1 week now), resting a lot, but do get out for a walk every day, did a little over a mile today.

Doctors and nurses were amazed by my progress and attitude.

I am not done living yet.


----------



## GWguy

spr1975wshs said:


> Been a stranger for awhile due to illness...long story short, end game...underwent a 6 1/2 hour operation on 2 June to remove a tumor from my pancreas along with other tissue.  Very lucky they caught it very early, was one of under 20% that qualified for surgery.  Doctor thinks he got it all (backed up by the pathologist's report), but will undergo chemo later this summer just to be sure.  Am home (1 week now), resting a lot, but do get out for a walk every day, did a little over a mile today.
> 
> Doctors and nurses were amazed by my progress and attitude.
> 
> I am not done living yet.



Sorry to hear.  Hadn't seen you at work in a few, wondered where you were.

Speedy recovery.


----------



## Bann

spr1975wshs said:


> Been a stranger for awhile due to illness...long story short, end game...underwent a 6 1/2 hour operation on 2 June to remove a tumor from my pancreas along with other tissue.  Very lucky they caught it very early, was one of under 20% that qualified for surgery.  Doctor thinks he got it all (backed up by the pathologist's report), but will undergo chemo later this summer just to be sure.  Am home (1 week now), resting a lot, but do get out for a walk every day, did a little over a mile today.
> 
> Doctors and nurses were amazed by my progress and attitude.
> 
> I am not done living yet.



Glad to hear that you are on the mend and making great progress!


----------



## littlelady

spr1975wshs said:


> Been a stranger for awhile due to illness...long story short, end game...underwent a 6 1/2 hour operation on 2 June to remove a tumor from my pancreas along with other tissue.  Very lucky they caught it very early, was one of under 20% that qualified for surgery.  Doctor thinks he got it all (backed up by the pathologist's report), but will undergo chemo later this summer just to be sure.  Am home (1 week now), resting a lot, but do get out for a walk every day, did a little over a mile today.
> 
> Doctors and nurses were amazed by my progress and attitude.
> 
> I am not done living yet.



So glad they caught it so early. Good to know you are on the mend.  Maybe you can finish your novel now.  Still waiting.    In case you missed it, I was mamatutu now known as littlelady. Take care of yourself, friend.  Best wishes.


----------



## Hank

littlelady said:


> In case you missed it, I was mamatutu now known as littlelady. Take care of yourself, friend.  Best wishes.


----------



## littlelady

Went for a walk on chestnut land trust trail today with hub and son. Nice time. It wasn't as hot here today.


----------



## BigBlue

littlelady said:


> So glad they caught it so early. Good to know you are on the mend.  Maybe you can finish your novel now.  Still waiting.    In case you missed it, I was mamatutu now known as attention whore littlelady. Take care of yourself, friend.  Best wishes.





fixed .


----------



## Insane71

I hate sitting in the waiting room!!!


----------



## Beta

Insane71 said:


> I hate sitting in the waiting room!!!



Where is "DONE!!!"?  It sounds like an interesting location.


----------



## b23hqb

Who are "they"?


----------



## spr1975wshs

Thanks for the well-wishes all, looking forward to this adventure being over.


----------



## RPMDAD

Glad to hear you are on the mend spr.


----------



## calvcopf

Ate too much Three Brothers pizza....

It was worth it.


----------



## Insane71

Beta said:


> Where is "DONE!!!"?  It sounds like an interesting location.



" Done" with the BS. I've been there for a while, guess it wasn't brought to your attention till now...


----------



## RPMDAD

calvcopf said:


> Ate too much Three Brothers pizza....
> 
> It was worth it.



Love Three Brothers white pizza with grilled chisken.


----------



## Roman

b23hqb said:


> Finger wave yesterday. Tiny female DR says she has slender fingers, so I asked her why she was using three at once. I definitely could never, ever be homosexual.
> 
> Arrrgggghhhhhhh!


Your Doctor was being very through. She was giving you a second, and third opinion.


----------



## littlelady

Thought I would have to water today, but we had a huge downpour/thunder storm in St. Leonard and the front yard looked like a lake!


----------



## b23hqb

Roman said:


> Your Doctor was being very through. She was giving you a second, and third opinion.



Actually was my wife's DR, mine is always booked. I never expected a 2nd and 3rd opinion at the same time, though. But to get back off topic:

You know that trash can in the garage that you just keep on throwing garbage into, but it's not quite full enough to put in the street container for pickup? The kitchen and house trash go out to the street regularly, but this one keeps piling up? Well, today was the day (and I expected it) that you tie the bag up and get it to the street, and come back and just know what's on the inside of the lid - the crawling, creeping, slithering maggots.......MMM, MMM, MMM, good.


----------



## GWguy

When you're out of half-and-half, canned whipped cream works pretty well.  Tasty, actually.


----------



## vraiblonde

Parks and Recreation is the funniest TV show I've seen in a long time.  We started with Season 1 a couple weeks ago and are obsessed - we laugh out loud through every episode.


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> Parks and Recreation is the funniest TV show I've seen in a long time.  We started with Season 1 a couple weeks ago and are obsessed - we laugh out loud through every episode.



Good! I will check it out.  I've been looking for something light and un-crime drama or psycho-thriller-ish to watch.   Couldn't handle those everynight before going to bed!


----------



## vraiblonde

Bann said:


> Good! I will check it out.  I've been looking for something light and un-crime drama or psycho-thriller-ish to watch.   Couldn't handle those everynight before going to bed!



Yeah, that's where I got to as well.  

You will LOVE P&R, I guarantee it.  The clever humor is right up your alley.


----------



## PsyOps

On our back door getting out of the storm.  It's only about a 1/2 inch long.


----------



## Monello

vraiblonde said:


> Parks and Recreation is the funniest TV show I've seen in a long time.  We started with Season 1 a couple weeks ago and are obsessed - we laugh out loud through every episode.



I typed your symptoms into the computer thing.  It seems you have Network Connectivity Problems.


----------



## vraiblonde

Monello said:


> I typed your symptoms into the computer thing.  It seems you have Network Connectivity Problems.


----------



## Bann

Monello said:


> I typed your symptoms into the computer thing.  It seems you have Network Connectivity Problems.


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> Yeah, that's where I got to as well.
> 
> You will LOVE P&R, I guarantee it.  The clever humor is right up your alley.


----------



## GWguy

I hate having to wash my dishes in the mud sink in the garage.  I miss my dishwasher.


----------



## b23hqb

Gotta love the start of the final three groups of the Open. Here we go!


----------



## kom526

My liver does not like me anymore. (But it'll forgive me ... Again)


----------



## BigBlue

GWguy said:


> I hate having to wash my dishes in the mud sink in the garage.  I miss my dishwasher.




Why not the sink in your kitchen ?


----------



## GWguy

BigBlue said:


> Why not the sink in your kitchen ?




There is no sink.  There are no walls.  There is no kitchen.


----------



## SG_Player1974

It is 94 degrees in here... should make for a fun work day


----------



## b23hqb

Ah, summer in Fl. The grass is growing 4-5" per week, so the torrid affair between my zero turn and I is on again, and again, and again..........Sweat Fest 2015 in full bloom.


----------



## BigBlue

Ignoramus: The grand jury used to write ignoramus on the back of indictments not found or not to be sent to court. This was often constructed as an indication of the stupidity of the jury, hence its present meaning.


----------



## PrchJrkr

BigBlue said:


> Ignoramus: The grand jury used to write ignoramus on the back of indictments not found or not to be sent to court. This was often construed as an indication of the stupidity of the jury, hence its present meaning.



:fixed:


----------



## Bann

First major home improvement project this summer is finished!  Painted the master bathroom at the beginning of the month - master bedroom painted this past weekend.  

The color scheme in the 2 rooms are very light greens - very calming. 

Before





After


----------



## RoseRed

Bann said:


> First major home improvement project this summer is finished!  Painted the master bathroom at the beginning of the month - master bedroom painted this past weekend.    The color scheme in the 2 rooms are very light greens - very calming.  Before  <img src="http://forums.somd.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=108706"/>  After



That green looks like my bedroom color.


----------



## Bann

RoseRed said:


> That green looks like my bedroom color.



   The picture doesn't do it justice - but it's called "Sheltering Winter Pine".  It must be a "previous year's color" because I can't find the color online to post.  It is a very nice shade.


----------



## RoseRed

Bann said:


> The picture doesn't do it justice - but it's called "Sheltering Winter Pine".  It must be a "previous year's color" because I can't find the color online to post.  It is a very nice shade.


----------



## Monello

Another thread made me think of this.

Wasilla, Alaska.  Wasilla gets it's name from spelling ALL I SAW backwards.  And now you know.


----------



## Bann

Monello said:


> Another thread made me think of this.
> 
> Wasilla, Alaska.  Wasilla gets it's name from spelling ALL I SAW backwards.  And now you know.


----------



## GWguy

Ever have one of those days where you're so busy all day long it's past dinner before you know it, and you're too tired and sore to even get up to make anything?


----------



## BigBlue

You have to love the USWNT !!!GO USA!!!


----------



## Monello

The book most likely to be stolen is the Bible.


----------



## GWguy

At the risk of breaking my arm by patting myself on the back, it's not always a blessing to be a good cook.  I made a great quiche tonight.  It was so good I ate the whole damn thing.  If I was only a fair cook, I'd have one slice.


:burp:

inkoink:


----------



## PJay

GWguy said:


> Ever have one of those days where you're so busy all day long it's past dinner before you know it, and you're too tired and sore to even get up to make anything?



yup..that's when I call Larry's to bring us subs.


----------



## BigBlue

BigBlue said:


> You have to love the USWNT !!!GO USA!!!




.............and on to the finals !!!


----------



## Grumpy

Wondering how long starting new threads are locked down.


----------



## b23hqb

Quit complaining and do something about it.


----------



## kwillia

If you buy flowers for yourself and find it flattering, does that make you a mememeasexual?


----------



## Bann

kwillia said:


> If you buy flowers for yourself and find it flattering, does that make you a mememeasexual?


----------



## kom526

I had a vegan dinner and it was fantastic.


----------



## PrchJrkr

kom526 said:


> I ate a vegan for dinner and it was fantastic.





Valerian Root capsules smell like pig poop.


----------



## kom526

PrchJrkr said:


> Valerian Root capsules smell like pig poop.



Smoky black bean cakes 
Tangy mixed greens salad
Avocado salsa.


----------



## DoWhat

Glad I ain't hanging out with Kom tonight.


----------



## PrchJrkr

DoWhat said:


> Glad I ain't hanging out with Kom tonight.


----------



## b23hqb

Washington Navy Yard - shots fired, alarms, on lock down, FOX reports.....


----------



## Grumpy

PSA

The 2015 Manure Expo is coming to Chambersburg, PA on July 14 and 15, 2015


----------



## kwillia

Grumpy said:


> PSA
> 
> The 2015 Manure Expo is coming to Chambersburg, PA on July 14 and 15, 2015



Bull####.


----------



## littlelady

Learned today that when you cannot make a full pot of coffee because you don't have enough ground, don't make up for the other half with instant coffee.  

And hey, spr!  I saw you were browsing this thread just now.  Hope your recovery is still going well.  Best wishes!


----------



## desertrat

People here in OR are bitching about the heat. 99 yesterday.


----------



## BigBlue

Happy Fourth of July


----------



## PJay

What a day! So glad it is almost over!


----------



## BigBlue

Congratulations to the USWNT on their World Cup WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wharf rat

Caught some nice ones this evening.


----------



## RPMDAD

Nice looking crabs WR. Bet they were pretty tasty.


----------



## Monello

People use a term poetic justice.  What is that exactly?  Are poets now acting as court judges?  Maybe judges reading poems to defendants?


----------



## Monello

Some bombers got blow up when they forgot to allow for daylight savings time.  Bomb went off an hour early when they were putting it in place.  That karma is a real bitch.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Monello said:


> Some bombers got blow up when they forgot to allow for daylight savings time.  Bomb went off an hour early when they were putting it in place.  That karma is a real bitch.


----------



## BigBlue

Amyone know where to get good pizza ,not papa johns or Pizza Hut good Brooklyn style pizza???


----------



## Monello

BigBlue said:


> Amyone know where to get good pizza ,not papa johns or Pizza Hut good Brooklyn style pizza???



Nikos


----------



## FED_UP

What store has turkey marinade on the shelf, Pax base area.


----------



## FED_UP

Actually I am just going to make my own this year, butter, garlic powder and Cajun seasoning.


----------



## b23hqb

Ah, those were the days, my friend.......


----------



## GregV814

well, let me say this, I lke corona beer but I like potato salad too.


----------



## BigBlue

If this rain keeps up it will never come down.


----------



## Monello

I may have a chowder dependency.  Time to find a support group.


----------



## b23hqb

Heading to the airport to go to Colorado for a sibling reunion with all of our kids and grandkids. We  are converging from FL, NC, GA, MO, TX, ID, CA, and MN. Should be a hoot. Estes Park, watch out, for the young's and young 'uns are coming to town!


----------



## littlelady

b23hqb said:


> Heading to the airport to go to Colorado for a sibling reunion with all of our kids and grandkids. We  are converging from FL, NC, GA, MO, TX, ID, CA, and MN. Should be a hoot. Estes Park, watch out, for the young's and young 'uns are coming to town!




That is awesome.  Have a safe trip and a great time.  Be sure to tell us all about it.  That is one huge reunion!


----------



## Im_Me

Fun

“All I want is to have a little fun
Before I die," says the man next to me
Out of nowhere, apropos of nothing. He says
His name’s William but I’m sure he’s Bill
Or Billy, Mac or Buddy; he’s plain ugly to me,
And I wonder if he’s ever had fun in his life.

We are drinking beer at noon on Tuesday,
In a bar that faces a giant car wash.
The good people of the world are washing their    cars
On their lunch hours, hosing and scrubbing
As best they can in skirts and suits.
They drive their shiny Datsuns and Buicks
Back to the phone company, the record store,
The genetic engineering lab, but not a single one
Appears to be having fun like Billy and me.

I like a good beer buzz early in the day,
And Billy likes to peel the labels
From his bottles of Bud and shred them on the    bar.
Then he lights every match in an oversized pack,
Letting each one burn down to his thick fingers
Before blowing and cursing them out.

A happy couple enters the bar, dangerously close
To one another, like this is a motel,
But they clean up their act when we give them
A Look. One quick beer and they’re out,
Down the road and in the next state
For all I care, smiling like idiots.
We cover sports and politics and once,
When Billy burns his thumb and lets out a yelp,
The bartender looks up from his want-ads.

Otherwise the bar is ours, and the day and the    night
And the car wash too, the matches and the Buds
And the clean and dirty cars, the sun and the    moon
And every motel on this highway. It’s ours, you    hear?
And we’ve got plans, so relax and let us in—
All we want is to have a little fun.

Looking at this thread made me think of this...That is all.


----------



## Wishbone

Time is an illusion. 

Lunchtime doubly so.


----------



## Dakota

Almost heaven, West Virginia, Blue Ridge Mountains, Shenandoah River.
 Life is old there, older than the trees, younger than the mountains, blowing like a breeze.

Country roads, take me home to the place I belong.
 West Virginia, mountain mamma, take me home, country roads.

All my memories gather round her, miner's lady, stranger to blue water.
 Dark and dusty, painted on the sky, misty taste of moonshine, teardrop in my eye.

Country roads, take me home to the place I belong.
 West Virginia, mountain mamma, take me home, country roads.

I hear her voice in the morning hour, she calls me, the radio reminds me of my home far away.
 And driving down the road I get a feeling that I should have been home yesterday, yesterday.

Country roads, take me home to the place I belong.
 West Virginia, mountain mamma, take me home, country roads.

Country roads, take me home to the place I belong.
 West Virginia, mountain mamma, take me home, country roads

Take me home now, country roads,
 Take me home now, country roads.


----------



## Bann

Going to see the BeeGees tribute band at Jefferson Patterson Park in September!   :disco:

Bee Gees#&ndash; Stayin' Alive Lyrics

Well, you can tell by the way I use my walk
I'm a woman's man: no time to talk
Music loud and women warm, I've been kicked around#
Since I was born
And now it's all right, I don't care
And you may look the other way
We can try to understand#
The new york times' effect on man

Whether you're a brother or whether you're a mother
You're stayin' alive, stayin' alive
Feel the city breakin' and everybody shakin'
And we're stayin' alive, stayin' alive
Ah, ha, ha, ha, stayin' alive, stayin' alive#
Ah, ha, ha, ha, stayin' alive

Well now, I get low and I get high
And if I can't get either, I really try
Got the wings of heaven on my shoes
I'm a dancin' man and I just can't lose
You know it's all right, it's ok
I'll live to see another day
We can try to understand#
The new york times' effect on man

Whether you're a brother or whether you're a mother
You're stayin' alive, stayin' alive
Feel the city breakin' and everybody shakin'
And we're stayin' alive, stayin' alive
Ah, ha, ha, ha, stayin' alive, stayin' alive
Ah, ha, ha, ha, stayin' alive

Life goin' nowhere, somebody help me
Somebody help me, yeah
Life goin' nowhere, somebody help me, yeah

Well, you can tell by the way I use my walk
I'm a woman's man: no time to talk
Music loud and women warm
I've been kicked around since I was born
And now it's all right, it's ok
And you may look the other way
We can try to understand#
The new york times' effect on man

Whether you're a brother or whether you're a mother
You're stayin' alive, stayin' alive
Feel the city breakin' and everybody shakin'
And we're stayin' alive, stayin' alive
Ah, ha, ha, ha, stayin' alive, stayin' alive
Ah, ha, ha, ha, stayin' alive

Life goin' nowhere, somebody help me
Somebody help me, yeah
Life goin' nowhere, somebody help me, yeah
I'm stayin'


----------



## GWguy

Once two urologists, both bored
Found a question that struck a sure chord
And they went forthwith
To dispel popular myth
And satisfy discontented hordes.

For many a man did they know
who oft wished his shoe size would grow
Cause as everyone "knows"
From the heel to the toes
Announces the size of his "hose".

But the doctors stopped and said 'wait!'
Your shoe size may not be your fate!
This myth must be tested
And the doctors suggested
A correlation would end the debate.

And thus, to asses size and shape
To their patients they took measuring tape
Stretched the di** to excess
The right length to assess
And took also the normal shoe shape.

And lo and behold but they found
That the myth of shoe size has no ground!
And no man's shoe size
should widen other's eyes
There was no correlation to be found.

So men everywhere, do walk tall!
Worry not if your feel are small!
The word on the street
About guys with big feet?
They wear larger shoes, is all.


----------



## Im_Me

GWguy said:


> Once two urologists, both bored
> Found a question that struck a sure chord
> And they went forthwith
> To dispel popular myth
> And satisfy discontented hordes.
> 
> For many a man did they know
> who oft wished his shoe size would grow
> Cause as everyone "knows"
> From the heel to the toes
> Announces the size of his "hose".
> 
> But the doctors stopped and said 'wait!'
> Your shoe size may not be your fate!
> This myth must be tested
> And the doctors suggested
> A correlation would end the debate.
> 
> And thus, to asses size and shape
> To their patients they took measuring tape
> Stretched the di** to excess
> The right length to assess
> And took also the normal shoe shape.
> 
> And lo and behold but they found
> That the myth of shoe size has no ground!
> And no man's shoe size
> should widen other's eyes
> There was no correlation to be found.
> 
> So men everywhere, do walk tall!
> Worry not if your feel are small!
> The word on the street
> About guys with big feet?
> They wear larger shoes, is all.



I'm going to guess you have small feet.....


----------



## GWguy

Im_Me said:


> I'm going to guess you have small feet.....



I have a flashlight.  Wanna go to dinner and find out?


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> I have a flashlight.  Wanna go to dinner and find out?


----------



## Im_Me

GWguy said:


> I have a flashlight.  Wanna go to dinner and find out?



I see what you did there....Mangoes? Right?


----------



## GWguy

Im_Me said:


> I see what you did there....Mangoes? Right?


----------



## Grumpy

Did you hear about the polock that locked his keys in the car? It took him 2 hours to get his family out.


----------



## Grumpy

Jimmy Johns for lunch...big mistake


----------



## Monello

New England has the weirdest summertime weather.  Hot 1 day then downright cold the next.  Dress in layers.


----------



## Wishbone

There are 16 holes in the windscreen of a vintage zippo lighter.


----------



## BernieP

from what I hear


Grumpy said:


> Jimmy Johns ...big mistake



is more accurate, over rated sandwich shop


----------



## Wishbone

When is DC going to put an end to the panhandlers.


----------



## Bann

Seen in Savannah.  Not sure I would get a tattoo here!


----------



## PJay

Homemade peanut butter cookies not long out of the oven


----------



## GWguy

The Versatile Electric TableTop Grill
It gets a lot of use.  Made my French Toast and bacon this morning.
This afternoon it was a defrosting plate for my Bubba Burgers.
This evening it grilled my onions for the burgers.
While the burgers were grilling outside, a can of beans was getting hot next to the grilled onions.
Tomorrow I think fried eggs.


----------



## GWguy

I found some of my old home video footage.  Thought women might be interested in what real single men do at home.
[video=youtube;oxyMPEuL3ag]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxyMPEuL3ag[/video]


----------



## PJay

GWguy said:


> I found some of my old home video footage.  Thought women might be interested in what real single men do at home.



Now I will forevermore have that image of you planted in my head.


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> I found some of my old home video footage.  Thought women might be interested in what real single men do at home.


----------



## littlelady

This forum is a hoot, and a half!    Thanks, y'all!


----------



## Grumpy

Police in Oakland, CA spent two hours attempting to subdue a gunman who had barricaded himself inside his home. After firing ten tear gas canisters, officers discovered that the man was standing beside them in the police line, shouting, Please come out and give yourself up


----------



## GWguy

Grumpy said:


> Police in Oakland, CA spent two hours attempting to subdue a gunman who had barricaded himself inside his home. After firing ten tear gas canisters, officers discovered that the man was standing beside them in the police line, shouting, Please come out and give yourself up



  I can only imagine the look on the officer's faces.


----------



## b23hqb

Back in Fl from the cool, dry climes of elevated mountainous Colorado. Sweatfest 2017 rolls on.


----------



## Bann

On family reunion week with FH's whole fam damily at Ormond-By-the-Sea, FL.  Gloriois beach weather today!!


----------



## b23hqb

Bann said:


> On family reunion week with FH's whole fam damily at Ormond-By-the-Sea, FL.  Gloriois beach weather today!!
> 
> View attachment 119418



Daytona! Watch out for the jellyfish stinging record numbers of people!

Looks like a small family, though......


----------



## Bann

b23hqb said:


> Daytona! Watch out for the jellyfish stinging record numbers of people!
> 
> Looks like a small family, though......



Just 26.  2 parents, 4 grown kids and 10 of the 16 grandchildren, and 6 "in laws".  The other grandchildren either couldn't make it or have gone.  1 gr. Granchild not able to make it with his mom. 

No jellyfish at all up here...OR I would not be in the water.  I never get in the water, but I have been boogy boarding for 3 days now.


----------



## Grumpy

In other news, after achieving the #tardking level yesterday, MR is rapidly closing ground on the #tardgod level.


----------



## Wishbone

Grumpy said:


> In other news, after achieving the #tardking level yesterday, MR is rapidly closing ground on the #tardgod level.



I've got $2 that says Sappy overtakes him in the next Abortion or Tranny thread.


----------



## b23hqb

Bann said:


> Just 26.  2 parents, 4 grown kids and 10 of the 16 grandchildren, and 6 "in laws".  The other grandchildren either couldn't make it or have gone.  1 gr. Granchild not able to make it with his mom.
> 
> No jellyfish at all up here...OR I would not be in the water.  I never get in the water, but I have been boogy boarding for 3 days now.



I was being a bit, errr, tongue in cheek by the photo of a single person sitting on the beach....glad you're enjoying the FL heat and humidity.


----------



## Bann

b23hqb said:


> I was being a bit, errr, tongue in cheek by the photo of a single person sitting on the beach....glad you're enjoying the FL heat and humidity.



Can never tell with folks on here.  yay:  Nealry erryboy was in the water when I took that pic, tho.

I lived in Clay County for 8 years - it's exactly how I remember the FL end-of-July summers.  Except I can walk out of the condo right onto the beach and dip in the ocean.


----------



## b23hqb

Bann said:


> Can never tell with folks on here.  yay:  Nealry erryboy was in the water when I took that pic, tho.
> 
> I lived in Clay County for 8 years - it's exactly how I remember the FL end-of-July summers.  Except I can walk out of the condo right onto the beach and dip in the ocean.



Nice. The east coast has the much cooler water and more funner waves, for sure, than the warm bathtub known as the Gulf.


----------



## Bann

Bann said:


> Can never tell with folks on here.  yay:  Nealry erryboy was in the water when I took that pic, tho.
> 
> I lived in Clay County for 8 years - it's exactly how I remember the FL end-of-July summers.  Except I can walk out of the condo right onto the beach and dip in the ocean.



Ack!  Sorry for the typos...on my cell with the glare of the sun.


----------



## jazz lady

Happy birthday Oolong!


----------



## Wishbone




----------



## gemma_rae

I'm waiting for the VHS.


----------



## jrt_ms1995

Happy 85th birthday, Mom!


----------



## TPD

I just watched a leaf fall from a tree.


----------



## Kyle

I like beer.

It helps me unwind... and sometimes it makes me feel mellow


----------



## Yooper

Where am I?

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## vraiblonde

Today is National Take Your Parents to Lunch Day.


----------



## Yooper

vraiblonde said:


> Today is National Take Your Parents to Lunch Day.


Where?

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## vraiblonde

Yooper said:


> Where?
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)



Iced tea


----------



## Monello

How can a shrimp be jumbo?


----------



## The Boss

How do they get the holes into the Cheerios?


----------



## Monello

Why isn't the pizza box round?  Same thing with a boxing ring.


----------

